# BAW Bump Buddy Thread



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies!! 

I thought I'd start a place for us to chat!! :yipee: 

Let me know your due dates and appointments and I'll add it to the front page xxx

*Poshie*

BFP - 24th December 2011
EDD - 4th September 2012
Team - :pink:
Next appointment - MW 10th July 2012

*Reedy*
BFP - 24th February 2012
EDD - 30th October 2012
Team - :yellow:
Next Scan - 20 weeks 13th June 2012
Scan - 38 weeks 16th October 2012 8.30am

*Krissi*
BFP - 10th March 2012
EDD - 16th November 2012
Team - :yellow:
Next appointment - MW 16 week check 16th May 2012

*Mum2Joe*
BFP - 22nd March 2012
EDD - 2nd January 2013
Team - :yellow:
Scan Date - 14th July 2012 :pink: or :blue: :yipee:

*Sambatiki*
BFP - 24th April 2012
EDD - 1st January 2013
Team - :yellow:
Scan Date - 16th August 2012 
Next Appointment - 16th July 2012 

*Missy Mojo*
BFP - 3rd May 2012
EDD - 8th - 10th January 2013
Team - :yellow:
Next Appointment - NT results 11th July 2012
Next appointment - 16 Week Mdiwife 26th July 2012

*Elm*
BFP - 12th May 2012
EDD - 18th January 2012


----------



## Poshie

Hello Samba :) This is a nice idea - just hope I get round (ie. remember) to post in here as well as everywhere else!

My EDD is 4 Sept 2012 and my next appt is my 25 Week MW (no date for it yet, I need to ring up).


----------



## MissyMojo

Edd 8-10 jan,
Nurse apt to confirm 8th may at 10:30


----------



## krissi

Eeekkk this so exciting doing this with you girlies xxx

EDD 16th Nov, next app is 16 week app but having it early on 16th May! Had my scan earlier this week and saw little monkey for the first time waving away. Getting excited now actually feels real.


----------



## mum2joe

What a fab idea sambs :friends:
Much cosier in here than the vast ones in the pg sections!
EDD 2nd jan 2013
I've got my booking in with my midwife tomorrow 4th may at 1.30 :argh: 
1st consultant appointment with Chris next weds 9th
& she's scanning me on Monday 14th, haven't got my time yet, at 7wks :ignore:


----------



## Sambatiki

YAYYYY this is very lovely in here!!! Will update first post over the weekend xxx 

Lovely to see everyone here xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning everyone :)

how are we all, i have such a pretty test today :D


----------



## krissi

Any pics missy? 

I know i have had my scan but still feel the urge to test as its such a nice feeling so may indulge in some Wilkos cheapies!!!

Are we all planning on finding out what were having?


----------



## krissi

I just thought we have a baby due every month from Sept to Jan how cool is that!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning peeps.

Work has been mad today. Having a minor/MAJOR wobble about the pregnancy and what is going to happen tomorrow :( But trying my best to turn on the positivity button. 

Krissi - Who is due December?? I will be staying :yellow: xxx 

Missy - Aww post pics please!! xxx 

Hope everyone else is well xxx :hugs:


----------



## Poshie

Morning and Happy Friday ladies!

Many congrats to everyone and good to see you some 'old faces' again ;)

Looks like I will be the first to pop in Sept then! I had my 20 week scan a couple of weeks ago and found out we are on Team :pink: We are delighted to be having one of each :D 

Best of luck for tomorrow Samba, I know you have alot on your mind right now :hugs:


----------



## Reedy

sorry I'm late to the party guys x 
Fab idea Sambs x 

I'm due 30th October 2012 & next appt is 18th may for 16wk mw appt x 

Anyone wanna place a bet when I'll stop feeling sick?? :rofl:


----------



## MissyMojo

:yellow: again for us :D
heres todays pics
https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/THUMPER/IMG_9523.jpg
https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/THUMPER/IMG_9524.jpg


----------



## mum2joe

Morning all :friends:
Been a busy bee this morning in preparation for *the visitation* have to say in all fairness that joe & Paul did loads last night though before & after they got back from training :cloud9:
So my little cottage is positively sparkling, got to light some smelly candles in a bit, but other than that, am all ready!
Why do I feel like I'm going to be judged on my parental ability by how clean my house is?:wacko::ridiculous isn't it?!
Hope she's a bit more with it than the midwife I got with joe, who asked if I take drugs because I had incense burning :rofl:

Sambs you are entitled to major wobbles today, this time next week I'm going to be in meltdown for 3 days...you are being so brave sweetheart :hugs: I know exactly how you're feeling right now & it's not fun, please please please let us both have super dooper scans this time!

Was feeling aaaaawful 1st thing but just had a shower & managed an omelette, but can feel the queasiness building again...

Missy, you can't say that & not show pics :nope: just wrong!!:rofl: cross posted :rofl: now that's more like it!! Fabby lines :cloud9:

Reedy your sickness will end at 15+3 at 12.15 pm precisely :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Fab tests missy x 

We're staying team :yellow: again too x


----------



## Reedy

:rofl: thanks m2j very precise indeed x 
Hope the mw gives you the all clear to have this baby Bcus your house is clean :haha: 

Kerry: I'll be thinking if you alllllll day tomorrow, I'll be there holding your hand in spirit :flower:


----------



## mum2joe

Reedy said:


> :rofl: thanks m2j very precise indeed x

well you did ask :rofl:......here to help :winkwink:


----------



## MissyMojo

im jealous of mw doing home visit - if mw came to my house the way it is she'd magic away this baby and take Maddox with her its a tip! but thats the fun of an 18m i guess


----------



## Poshie

Lovely lines you have there Missy :) How exciting it is to have so many of us old timers as bump buddies :D


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi everyone :hi:

I updated the first page! Can you all remember when you got your :bfp:'s? I could also put your latest scan pic on it too if you can send me the link xx 

Reedy - Hope the yukky sick stops soon :hugs:

M2J - Thanks hun :hugs: I'll be there for the meltdown with my big fat smelly fish to slap you about abit, just the way you like it! Good luck with the MW today xxx Oooh will it be bloods too? 

Missy - I cant see the pics at work but Im sure its a beauty, will check when Im home later. 

Poshie - Thanks xxx :flower:


----------



## Poshie

Thanks Sambs for doing the first page! Well I did many :test: but my first was at 10dpo on Christmas Eve 2011 :D

PS. Is this a closed group which means that only invited members can post here?


----------



## MissyMojo

got BFP 3rd may 

Maddox seems to have dropped nap! but hes soo grumpy by 3/4 pm every day i wish he wouldnt!


----------



## Reedy

I got my BFP on the 24th February x


----------



## Poshie

Is Maddox going all day with no sleep then missy? My son still has at least 2 hours sleep a day which I am grateful for.


----------



## mum2joe

Sambs, BFP was Sunday 22nd April. Frer I did the next day was the whopper, but got a bfp on an ic on the Sunday :cloud9:

Don't know if it'll be bloods sambs, she'll have fun if it is as I have the WORST veins for getting blood out of me, when they were trying to take my levels a few yrs ago they always sent for the phlebologist to do it, the on call doc tried 5 times one day & then gave up!!

Invite only poshie, we is VIP's innit :thumbup:


----------



## MissyMojo

yep ALL day without nap - this is day 3 where hes refused his nap, he "normall" sleeps 12-2,


----------



## Reedy

At my booking in appt they did bloods hun so they might do them today or might leave it till your next one x 

Finley stopped having a nap when he was about 2, he has one now & again but not very often depends if we had a bad night or not x


----------



## Poshie

Missy - Oh blimey! Same as my son 12-2 normally. Maybe Maddox will get back into it again ;)

I can't believe I am the only one in the group who has/going to find out the gender!


----------



## Reedy

It's because your too impatient lol x 
I like suprised x 
Did you find out with K? I can't remember x


----------



## Poshie

Yes we found out with K too :) It was a lovely surprise when we found out each time - just an earlier surprise. I do it partly because we both feel a closer bond with baby and it seems more real somehow. Totally understand people not wanting to though, each to their own eh x


----------



## MissyMojo

i like my hubby to be the one to tell me when he hands me my wriggling bundle :D 

im going to offer Maddox his nap each day, but if hes still playing in his cot after 30or so mins i'll gethim bk up.


----------



## mum2joe

Ooo no, we're definitely going to find out!! Far too impatient not to know & because this will be my last pg I want to plan nursery & shop in our team colours..
Paul has already named them Eric & ernie so yep were going with twin boys atm :rofl:


----------



## MissyMojo

what has everyone else named there bumps/beans so far?

we've gone for thumper lol


----------



## Reedy

Totally P x I understand people wanting to know so they can plan ahead x I'm the same as missy, dh told me we had a boy when Finley was born & it was amazing x 

M2J your reason has just made me want to find out lol dh wouldn't let me though x 

Our bump is called peanut this time, Dh named him, Finley wanted to call him mario lol


----------



## Reedy

Oops I keep saying him lol x


----------



## Reedy

Love bert & ernie lol


----------



## MissyMojo

lol at 'him'

i havent got a feeling either way yet.....


----------



## mum2joe

Reedy said:


> Love bert & ernie lol

ERIC & ernie you hormonal pregnant berk, think morcambe & wise rather than sesame street :rofl:


----------



## mum2joe

Reedy said:


> Oops I keep saying him lol x

That's because it is a him!
Its the scientific ice lolly addict test....are you craving ice lollies...I'm pleased to tell you you're expecting a boy...foolproof


----------



## MissyMojo

what does craving paprika prinigles and pizza mean oh and TGI fridays jack daniel chicken with cheesy mash, washed down with a sanfansicso(cherry n sour soda drink) in fact FEEED MEEEEEE


----------



## Poshie

Defo agree with the practical reasons too like M2J, I have many of those too......being able to give away our huge boxes of boys clothes and replace with girls clothes, organising bedrooms etc. ;) 

I was convinced this baby would be another boy, totally sure!

Our baby is called Pud, Poshie's Pud. Last time it was Poshie's Pip :D


----------



## Reedy

mum2joe said:


> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> Love bert & ernie lol
> 
> ERIC & ernie you hormonal pregnant berk, think morcambe & wise rather than sesame street :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: ok a think a little bit of wee came out then, I'm so thick lol x


----------



## Poshie

Nice one Reedus! :D


----------



## Reedy

Back to throwing up again :-(


----------



## Poshie

Oh Reedy :hugs: It must be a fluke - bad pasty!


----------



## Reedy

I went to wash up & the saucepan still had Finley's cheese sauce in from yesterday so chucked it in thd bin, that was it then, had to run to the toilet :sick:


----------



## Poshie

I had a similar thing happen to me a few times in 1st tri. Just opening up the bin did it, also clearing up K's sick and just random smells could set me off!


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: for feeling sick still x


----------



## krissi

I got BFP 10th March.

Reedy I feel for you hunni I have hyperemsis so am sick 10-20 times a day and feel sick all the time in between, wouldn't be so bad if it was down to food or drink but sometimes i can keep food down and feel very smug to then be sick an hour later! I had hyperemsis with Charleigh too and was sick right up until she was born so I am praying it doesn't last that long this time. I have already spent one night in hospital due to it and can't do another with things the way they are right now as its so hard finding someone to have Charleigh.

I am definately finding out again, there is a possibility I may doing this solo and so I can't afford to be sentimental. If I am having a girl its no problem but if its blue then I need to stock up!!

The names we have chosen (at the moment) is Bethany for a girl and Danny or Tommy for a boy. I really liked Oscar or Max for a boy but they didn't go down so well!!

Bumps nickname is monkey xx


----------



## krissi

Just wanted to say good luck to Samba I will be thinking about you all day. Please text me and let me know x

I was thinking when I was preggers last time we all had each others numbers to update in emergencies or if we just couldnt face it. I love it as we still text and chat regularly. I have Sambas and Reedys but if the rest of you want to swap let me know and will pm you my number x

Apart from Poshie who already knows do any of you have a feeling whether bump will be pink or blue. I am undecided I think girl but I am a different shape to last time so could be wrong. Mind you the different shape may be due to still being a bit squisher as only gave birth 6 odd months ago!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Peeps!

Scan day!! OMG :argh: Will text everyone when I get out xx Thanks for the luck xxx 

Krissi - I havent got a feeling... but I know I would like a :blue: one. But obviously as long as all is well I really dont mind. Im not sure I'd be good with a girl :blush:

Reedy - Hope youre feeling better today xx 

M2J - One milestone down, 9 days until scan :hugs: 

Poshie - :hi:

Missy - Anymore tests?? 

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend? xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

hi ladies

Kerry, wishing you all the best in the world for today, not that your gonna need it cos we're in this together ok babes 

ask and ye shall receive -
todays pretty pinks!
https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/THUMPER/IMG_9539.jpg

:blush: i have the beginning of thrush :blush: im taking it as a good sign as this happened with Maddo but not til i was about 6w!

little bouts of nausea too already, had to get up to M in the night and i felt soo horrible

RE: numbers- im in germany so can understand if people dont want to txt me but my number is
+491748562483 
i dont have anyones number ..


----------



## krissi

Mine is 07591628110 xx 

Missy what is your real name so I can save it on phone xx


----------



## MissyMojo

Its jo


----------



## Reedy

Yay so happy for Kerry x made my day :cloud9: 

I Know I'm having a boy lol I'll be in shock if I have a girl lol x


----------



## mum2joe

Isn't it just the most fantastic news? :wohoo: :cloud9:
Soooo happy for sambs & dan, can't stop smiling!!

Lovely lines missy, balls about thrush though, get slapping the yoghurt on, got a fudge one here if you want one, may have to fish out the fudge lumps first though :rofl:

Have a good weekend fellow preggers :hugs:


----------



## Reedy

:haha: at the fudge yoghurt x 
Hope it goes soon hun, not nice, fab lines though x


----------



## Sambatiki

ooooh fudge yoghurt..... yummy!!!! 

M2J - Hows the pukage today?

Missy - Beautiful lines hun!!! :wohoo: Pants about the songbird :hugs:


----------



## Reedy

Loving your avatar my gorge x


----------



## mum2joe

Felt soooooo awful this morning, but had only had some melon, so there was nothing there to puke up, sheesh did I feel sickedy sick, wanted to lie on the floor of the supermarket :rofl:
Got a half hour window of wellness so just had an omelette, thought I was doing really well last night after eating some chicken noodles, but they didn't stay put very long, won't be eating those again :blush:
But it's all good! Even at my worst I'm managing to smile because I know this means that all is going well in there & Eric & ernie are growing (even though they're sucking the life out of me :rofl:)
I'm sooooo happy for you sambs, can't stop smiling, you've finally put those scan demons to rest :cloud9: how was dan in there, he must be over the moon!xx
Eta: check out sonic in your avatar!!!:cloud9:


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: for feeling :sick: 

i seem to be living on flat cola and paprika pringles , its all i want at the moment


----------



## MissyMojo

anyone elsse absolutely exhausted!


----------



## Reedy

I'm coming out of the exhausted bit now but god yeah at the beginning I was constantly tired which is hard with a toddler x 

M2J - sounds like your a lot worse than me :hugs: bless ya but I know your happy xxx 

I've got crispy pancakes & smiles for dinner, another fatty dinner but it's what's doing it for me at the minute lol x 

What's everyone else got? If they can stomach anything that is lol x


----------



## MissyMojo

i had oven roasted chicken breast sarnies in a crusty baguette, and im quickly devouring a tube of paprika pringles = my 3rd tube in 4 days ...............


----------



## Sambatiki

Im starting to get proper MS quesiness! :yipee: 

Yes I am KNACKERED!! Had an afternoon nap today and it was LUSH!! But my BIGGEST symptom atm.... is peeing.... ALOT.... :loo:

Reedy - Your dinner sounds yummers. 

I had a pot noodle for dinner..... with TWO :blush: custard doughnuts. Just thinking about putting some toast in now :blush:


----------



## Reedy

Hearing about your ms queasiness is the best thing ever :happydance: 
Hows everyone feeling today?


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning!!!

I have a sore left nip!! :wohoo: :haha: Having a pot noodle for breakfast :haha: 

Reedy - How you feeling today? 

BTW... I LOVE our little group xxx


----------



## krissi

I had spanish chicken for dinner last night and had bad cravings for dry roasted peanuts dipped in marmite..... not that anyone would go and get me any :( !!!

Breakfast should be a fry up (sooooo hungry) but as i only have bread it will be toast I guess!!

LOVE our little group too.

Samba loving all the symptoms xx


----------



## MissyMojo

Feel so much more comfortable in here

This mornin i feel queasy and exhausted, my hsp flares badly when preg too. . . 

Breakfast was toast with golden syruo

Glad your symptoms are kicking in samba x


----------



## Reedy

Wahoooooo sore nips x 
Feeling ok at the minute had a round of toast for breakfast x 
Pot noodle for breakfast??? Hahaha 
Krissi, I don't have anyone to get me my cravings either as dh can't drive atm, he's got to make up for it when he gets his licence back in dec (fx crossed)


----------



## Sambatiki

Krissi - Whats happening with you and P? Or are you not sure atm? 

Missy - The jan thread is so busy you cant keep track really and no is really interested in chatting, just talking about themselves iygwim. The tiredness is a killer and I cant imagine how tough it must be with a todddler. 

Reedy - YAYYY glad you have managed to eat something, hopefully it will stay put xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

Im lucky to have a laid back toddler, just a shame hes dropped naps cos i could do with them myself!

The jan thread is not gd at all, its everyone giving a bio of themselves . . .


----------



## Sambatiki

Missy - I dont think Im going to really take part in that thread much anymore. Fingers crossed M runs himself ragged and you get a nap xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

Ive already unsubscribed


Cbeebies panto and pringles


----------



## MissyMojo

followed by bob the builder scetti and toast :D and A NAP maddox is NAPPING!


----------



## Sambatiki

Missy - :muaha: I think Im going to unsubscribe too! Enjoy your free time xx


----------



## MissyMojo

i 'think' im hungry, but not sure if i want anything,
doing pizza for tea , a whole pizza for just me n trouble,!

just realised i cant nap :'( got nanette coming to do the paperwork for the car.....

im home alone til tues night, then hes gone again 1st thing wed til sunday night, then away mon - fri night!


----------



## Sambatiki

I am STARVING!! DH has just come home and has gone back out again :grr: He's taking me out for lunch though xx


----------



## MissyMojo

enjoy your lunch out
im definately hungry - but not sure what i want or if i can be arsed at all.....


----------



## krissi

Things with P and I are up in the air at the moment. It got so bad I was finding out he had run up credit in a load of the local off licenses and he disappeared nearly every day and night for a week and then finally came home and admitted how bad things were and since then its like a cloud has lifted, he has been trying so hard, doing the 5am shifts with bear and has done 3-4 dirty nappies now and is just generally a lot nice to be around. Hes like my old P and attentive and loving again. Not sure if it was the hospital scare or the fact that I asked him to leave that shocked him into realising what he has to lose that has made then difference but long may it last. Its hard though as due to the alcohol I cannot go out to shops and leave her with him and while I was in hospital I had to keep her with me until my mum could come and get her in the evening, its the little things that are difficult if that makes sense. Still he is going into rehab 2 weeks tomorrow definately for 2 weeks and on Thursday the panel sit and will hopefully agree to fund the 8 weeks we have been told he needs. So fingers crossed.

I had scrummy mac and cheese for dinner yesterday yum yum!!

Is it wrong that its 6:45am and I would literally kill for a roast chicken dinner with all the trimmings..........?

Been up since 5am with little madam who has now decided her dads slippers are her new fave toy and keeps trying to eat them.... yuck! I think I may have a puppy not a daughter lol!!

Going to try and get out somewhere today while the sun is shing for a change as poor little bear has been in for a few days in a row now so we will escape the endless family visits and hide out somewhere!!!


----------



## MissyMojo

a roast dinner sounds very scrummy!

i want more paprika pringles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

today i am maddoxs climbing frame nd its doig my head in, we've only been up an hour!

todays test is lovely n pink, almost matching colours :D
 



Attached Files:







7 may.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Ladies!! 

Krissi - Im sorry to hear that its hard. I hope that the rehab does the trick. I dont think two weeks is long enough for his problems and I hope he gets the grant he needs :hugs: No its not wrong you want a roast... I fancy one too! :haha:

Missy - Beauty of a test there lady! :yipee: :yipee: Makes me want to POAS, but as Im giving my stash to Tansey it makes me feel guilty about using them up :haha: 

Hope everyone else is well and enjoying the long weekend xx


----------



## Reedy

Morning guys, I'm still in bed :blush: I'm getting up in a minute though, going to town to get Finley some bits for his fish tank & going into wilkos to get me sine pick & mix lol x 

Krissi - your stronger than I am, I would have walked x I agree with Kerry 2 weeks isn't long enough as he clearly has a problem I hope he gets the funding he needs & you get back in track :hugs: 

Missy - that's a beauty of a test x no doubt your duffers my girl x oh & I spend 85% of the day as Finley's climbing frame lol x 

Kerry - it's lovely that you are giving your tests to Tansey x being the poas addict you are I know that must be incredibly hard for you well done lol x 

Hope you guys are enjoying the long weekend x


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - Have fun in town xxx Let me know when your back if you fancy some MSN action xxx You dont know how hard it will be handing over that package! :haha: 

I really want to bring out my preggers books.... but Im scared :argh: Sounds stupid, I know theyre only books...


----------



## krissi

Just been swimming with little madam, I remember pools being warm when I was a kid well this one was freezing so will have to invest in the thermal swimming baby thingy majiggys! I was soooo pleased to get out. I now have roast pork in the oven...... yummmmmmmyyyyyy!!


----------



## MissyMojo

OMG what a day and its only half way done,
Maddox took a tumble and split his head open on the radiator! had to call ambulance as the med centre were enggaged and i couldnt get through, so off we went to Saltau hospital, and he was checked over, i was sobbing right wth him when th Dr was scrubbing at his cut tryng to clean the dry blood off, thankfully a friend was able to pick us back up and bing us home, he has some impressive bruises and one of the cuts is held together with liek a million steristrips!


----------



## Reedy

Poor M x hope he's ok bless him x 

Krissi hope you had fun at swimming, I need to buy I new tankini so we can take Finley x 

Peanut got their first items of clothing today :yipee: mum bought some Winnie the pooh vests & they are sooo cute & tiny :cloud9:


----------



## MissyMojo

hes fine, i think it affected me more

my FRER have Finally arrived hahha - gonna do one tomoro to take to Docs with me lol and then thats it, no more tests! have passd them onto a friend whos gonna start ttc in the summer


----------



## MissyMojo

my frer is a beauty, test line darker than control! :D

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/536070_225123630930157_100002975655459_389396_2115810572_n.jpg

only had 3 hrs kip, and i feel fine? im sure about 10am i'll want to be snorin...
got nurse apt at 10:30, 
i rekon lil man will fall asleep on bus today, cant decide whether to take buggy or not....


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Ladies

Krissi - Glad you had a nice time swimming. Hope you can get one of those thermal swim suits for bear. 

Missy - Cant see the pic at work but will have a good look when I get home :hugs: Hows Max this morning? 

Reedy - PICS!!! 

Hope everyone else is well and enjoyed the BH weekend. 

AFM.... spotting is back :growlmad: Calling the docs when they open at 8am


----------



## Reedy

I'll post pics tonight, camera has finished charging x 
Missy, fab pic x 

Kerry :hugs: hope the epu can put your mind at rest & everything is fine xxxxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - Going to call them shortly xxx Hope that the sickness goes soon xxx Are you just having the breadsticks dry?


----------



## Reedy

Text me when you know something x 
Yeah dry breadsticks, I ate about 8 crackers with butter yesterday so I might have to get some crackers for work too x


----------



## krissi

Kerry hope the spotting stops. I have had loads this pregnancy but all is fine. I hate it though makes my heart stop everytime xx Please let me know what epu say.

Another boring day. Charleigh is pushing me to my limits at the moment and getting her to sleep is a nightmare. I know this is awful but really miss smoking at the moment it hadnt worried me for ages but keep thinking ooooo i could really do with one. I won't obviously but its horrible that its trying to tempt me back in again.... willpower needed although looking at my scan pic helps a lot!!

Another boring day today. Paul has been playing on wii for an hour and is driving me nuts but Charleigh is having a nice nap and Mum has made me some chicken pies that I just need to bake for dinner tonight so I can pretty much take it easy which is good as I am sooo tired and the sickness drives me mad. I seem to be eating at stupid times between the sickness just to try and keep it down. I had lunch/dinner at 3pm yesterday, which was good as was sick all evening so glad managed something before it started!!

1 week tomorrow til next midwife app. should really cancel as will only be 14 weeks not 16 but if i do Paul will miss on possibly hearing heartbeat and he already missed first scan and will be in rehab for 20 week scan so will just keep quiet and say sorry forgot to change it and hope we can hear heartbeat!!


----------



## Poshie

Morning ladies :)

Oh Samba, pants on the spotting hun.....hope the clinic can reassure you. I know there are alot of ladies who have this but it must be so worrying :hugs:

Wow krissi, you have your plate full with OH - really hope he gets that funding for his rehab. Sounds like he wants to do something about it which has to be a positive thing.

When you say you are having probs getting C to sleep, does that mean day and night? My son who is a good sleeper historically, has decided recently that he will now cry and demand mummy rub his hair at sleep time. This came out of nowhere and it's hard because I have to leave the room and he just cries. Usually he'll go off but it can take a few mins.

We are okay. Had a nice weekend, apart from the crappy weather. 

Missy - poor M! The little mites are so energetic and have no fear, it's no wonder they injure themselves really. I am always worrying K will do something similar. Hope he is okay now? Loving the FRER lines :D


----------



## Sambatiki

Poshie - Thanks. I hope its just phase K forgets about or grows out of very quickly xx


----------



## MissyMojo

maddox is fine :D had a rough night but i thnk that was more his cold, he napped in buggy while we wer out today, 

Kerry : hope the spotting stops darling 

my apt was a waste of time, nurse asked me which brand i got a positive on , said ok and then told me to leave my details for mw team to call me back!


----------



## Poshie

Missy, you don't even get a Bounty pack second time around - at least I didn't. You also get fewer pre natal appts with no.2. Although my mw if seeing me at 25 weeks, which isn't supposed to happen second time, but she likes to. Glad M is okay.


----------



## krissi

She has trouble with all her sleeps Poshie she will only settle if I lay down with her and then as soon as she settles I carry her to cot and she will sleep through but now as I am trying to settle her she scratches me and cries and kicks about, If i leave her to self settle she will just play and play. She usually goes down at about 6:30 for bed and last night it was 9pm which she never does. I hate her going to bed later as she won't sleep past 5:30am regardless of when she goes so I have been going to bed around 9:30 as I am exhausted and I need a few hours break from her a day as do most of it on my own.

I got a bounty pack but i agress greatly reduced appointments which is ridiculous as each preganancy is different and the fact you already have a child does not mean no. 2 or 3 pregnancy will run smooth... grrrr rant over!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Missy - Thanks hun. What a let down on the appointment :hugs: I think that all MW's/Docs should be provided with party poppers, banners etc and when you go in they go nuts congratulating you. I'd happily pay an extra £1 on my NI for that :haha: Glad M is OK xx Thanks for the jokes last night xx


----------



## MissyMojo

mw just rang me back - ap made for fri25th - i'll be 7wish
asked about likelyhood of an early scan - they wont scan before 8w here but sh said she'll sort one out for me during the apt for 8w or so


----------



## Reedy

I got a bounty pack too, but yeah not so many appts x 
I have my mw appt a week on Friday & then I have my ante natal appt on the 29th to talk about Finley's birth & what things they can do to prevent the same happening again that sort of thing x


----------



## MissyMojo

your very welcome Kerry babe xx i have plenty more stored ready for you x


----------



## Sambatiki

Poshie - Is the bounty pack actually any good? Its crap you get reduced appointments xx 

Krissi - I know its contraversial, what about swaddling? Or is she too old?


----------



## Sambatiki

Looks like the 2nd time babies is the luck of the draw depending on either area or how nice the MW is.... :growlmad: 

Missy - I'll add it to the front page xxx 

Reedy - I hope it goes OK I know you find it upsetting talking about it :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

my apt is the 25th babe, 

are u able to access FB at work? thers a pic of my FRER on my secret group

gona change my ticker, as mw wants to date me from the little af i had . so EDD 8th Jan, and that'll b changed probably after NT scan when that happens lol


----------



## Poshie

Samba - yes, it would seem that ante natal care generally varies depending on where you live doesn't it. Bounty pack was pretty poor to be honest....think the only thing of use was a free pack of nappies voucher, so I'm not bothered.

Krissi - oh that's not good with C's sleeping then. I am putting K's problem down as a temporary phase. He was being clingy with me this morning when I dropped him off at the childminders. I am finding things much harder this time around with having a toddler to look after and being pregnant. I like to go to bed at 9.30pm too as I am shattered by then.


----------



## mum2joe

Well the less said about my midwife the better :dohh:, I suppose the upside is that she can only get better :wacko:

Missy that was a whopper of a frer :cloud9: I think it's safe to say you are well & truly duffers!
hope your little man is ok, I remember joe falling on an old lightbulb in the garden at that age (we were clearing the garden at that time & realised that the old guy who lived there used the bottom part as his personal tip-nice!) he had to have stitches in his hand, as you say it's us that are worse, he was fascinated by the stitches, I was in bits!!

Krissi you are really going through it atm :hugs: we went through a phase of having to lie with joe till he drifted off, it seemed to go on forever, but it does pass, must be so tough having to do it mostly by yourself, wouldn't your mum have her for a fri or sat night to give you a break once a week?
Here's hoping your dh gets the much needed funding.

Afm I'm soooooo sick today, got to go & pick joe up later & will def be taking some bags as I feel a major pukage sesh coming on :blush:

Kerry I hope it's all stopped sweetheart :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Im debating on getting a conception digital after work :blush: Not sure if its a good thing or a bad thing.... if it says 3+ I know I'll be a happy bunny.... but if it doesnt then I'll know its not going to be a good outcome for me. I wish I could stop being so paranoid and be able to enjoy this pregnancy.... I feel soooo fucking robbed! :cry: Sorry for the rant... but I know you'll understand xxx 

Poshie - Same as IVF.... flipping postcode lottery. There is a lady on here who gets 3 unmedicated IUI's, 3 medicated IUI's and 2 IVF's!! 

M2J - I would say that I hope the MS would stop.... but I know that would cause you to be MEGA worried xxx :hugs: Not long now until scan :hugs: 

Missy - Updated the front page xx


----------



## krissi

Samba if you think it will reassure you do it hunni but if it will stress you more then leave til thursday xx


----------



## Poshie

Samba, I am thinking it might be best to stay away from the digi.....it's a difficult one because I would be wanting to do one and knowing the feeling when it says 3+......but I know they can be unreliable and I know the worry it would cause (rightly or wrongly). It's not fair though - everyone should have the right to a 3+ digi! :hugs: I guess it depends if you can handle it saying anything other than 3+ and be okay?


----------



## mum2joe

Rant away sambs, I know I would be. It's not much to ask to get to 2nd tri without any major worries or dramas is it?? It's horrible being on edge & not being able to trust your body to do the right thing, honestly, rant away, cos I'm right with you :hugs: I'm so pissed off that you're having stress & worry, it's just not fair...have you spoken to the lovely people at the ofu? Maybe they could organise some hcg testing to put your mind at rest?
Personally I would stay well clear of the digis, they aren't 100% accurate & you don't need the stress, if the stress & worry gets too much I would call the epu & exaggerate your symptoms, I know that sounds awful but if it means they get off their arses & either scan or blood test you then at least it will reassure you.
Explain your history of mc say you've had pain & bleeding (ok so stretching the truth a weeny bit), there's no way they won't see you.
Wish I was there to give you a huge :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

:hug: wish i had advice , hope everything settles down

im soo shattered, maddox isnt even due to go to bed for 90mins!! im ready to sleep! myself!


----------



## Reedy

Please please please don't get a digi, they aren't reliable at all & may cause you to worry for nothing x 
I know it's a bit naughty but I agree with m2j x 
Pink cm has stopped atm but IF it comes back I'd do what m2j said x massive hugs xxxxx only a phone call away :kiss:


----------



## krissi

I agree I would bend the truth slightly if it starts again and just go direct xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Thanks, I didnt get one because tbh I was too scared. I came home and had a barney with DH because I want another scan on Saturday.... he said that I should wait and see... obviously this pissed me off. Hey-ho we're all made up now but Im still on edge and I think Ive got to accept that this is probably how its going to be until next saturday. I dont think it helps that I have to rest and not do anything to keep me busy iygwim. Sorry for the moan :hugs: Thanks for keeping me sane xxx 

Of course I did an IC to reassure me and its a beauty.... 

https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e328/sambatiki/temporary-77.jpg

Im sorry Im being a terrible bump buddy :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Missy - Beautiful tests xxx :thumbup:


----------



## MissyMojo

yours aint bad either! test lin darker than control :D whoop!!

:hug: 

Maddox is still wide awake!! WTF he should be exhausted, i know i am!


----------



## Sambatiki

Missy - Thanks, you need to teach him the game sleeping lions :haha:


----------



## MissyMojo

he should go off soon - as long as hes over by emmerdale/easties... altho how exhausted i am i might be asleep before him

had a mini paddy in cafe today cos what i wanted i couldnt stomach, and then i couldnt find something that didnt turn my stomach - i cant live on 4cheese pizza and paprika pringles and m&ms surely!


----------



## krissi

Samba your not awful at all.

Right can I please have a rant.... P is being a total dick again today and has gone awol again. I am so upset he has done bugger all to help and gone out with all the money that was supposed to be here to repay the debts he ran up due to drink (£600 ish) he had paid back £150 but had £135 here and that has gone. I am so disappointed in him and the thing that makes me most cross is I can't have a temper tantrum, a bottle of wine or a ciggy as someone has to be responsible and do the right thing, but do you know what I am so sick of that always being me. Krissi the doormat thats how I feel at the moment.

OK sorry about that!!


----------



## MissyMojo

aww sweeti im sorry :hugs: hope he's back soon xx


----------



## MissyMojo

any chance of being able to sit with some schloer and some chocci and trying to relax ?
sending some masive :hugs:
i have a bucket load of bad jokes, if you want distracting?


i have for my evening snack Tortilla Wraps, Coke Zero, and M&Ms, curled on sofa with my blanket n pillows


----------



## krissi

I think I am far to angry for schloer and chocci xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: xx


----------



## Reedy

K- your not a bad bump buddy & sorry to say but the worry & paranoia won't stop by that Saturday you'll have that for ooooooh the next 50 odd years lol x 

M- it's horrible when your so hungry but everything makes your stomach flip x 

Krissi- I'm sorry P is being a dick, what time did he come home? And what was his excuse? I honestly don't know how you put up with it because I would have walked a long time ago x. :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Krissi - :hugs: Did he come back? I know he's Charleigh's father, but you cannot put up with this forever. Tbh I would tell him not to come until he has been to rehab. It is not fair on Charleigh or you that he is doing this. You would be far better off being a single mother than having to deal with all this :hugs: 

Reedy - How are you feeling this morning?

Missy, poshie and m2j - Hope youre all well xxx


----------



## Reedy

Not too bad, feeling sick as usual but I'm ok x 
How are you? X


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - Fine :blush: :haha:


----------



## MissyMojo

today is a daytime sicky day - i cant tell tho if im feeling worse cos of cold or thumper 
either way :sick:
missed poas today - how sad am i? i think i could POAS every day til a scan lol


----------



## Sambatiki

Missy - Hopefully its all nice reassuring preggers symptoms :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

yes n no - cos i cant decide if its cold or thumper...

can we fast fwd a few weeks please ?


----------



## krissi

He came home at 1:30am no excuse other than he is an alcoholic and guess what he has done it again today. Luckily I had asked mum to have charleigh so i warned him if he didnt do me the courtesy of calling or texting and letting me know what was going on i was packing all his stuff... he didnt so all his stuff is packed. 

I know hes an arsehole but I am devestated how he can he care so little about me and more importantly his kids. So looks like i am a single pregnant mum.


----------



## MissyMojo

aww sweetheart :hug: i know BnB is going down for a bit tnite for wrk, if you want to chat msn me - [email protected]

same goes to everyone else x


----------



## Sambatiki

Oh hun Im so sorry that youre in this situation but honestly its not worth staying together because youre scared of doing it alone. Atm youre looking after a baby and a bloody adult who cant look after himself. Alcholism is a really selfish addiction and you dont deserve to have to go through this. He needs to help himself and want to get better.... but he wont help himself and he's not putting you through hell in the process. Yes its going to be fucking hard.... but it would be harder with him. You have a wonderful support network here, and I know youve got a lovely family that will help all that they can. Keep strong and show him you mean business, perhaps when he's out of rehab you might be able to start to build up a new relationship xxx I hope I havent spoken out of turn, and I know that I dont understand your relationship completely but I did have a alcoholic, drug addict father xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Missy!! WTF!!! NO BNB!!! How will I cope???


----------



## MissyMojo

i have noo idea!


----------



## Reedy

Krissi - :hugs: I agree with Kerry, your pretty much a single mum anyway seeing as he does nothing help out x thinking of you, it will be hard but you'll do it xx


----------



## mum2joe

So sorry he's letting you all down so badly, but there comes a point when enough is enough, you all deserve better.
I so hope the rehab helps him turn a corner & realise that his reasons for staying sober far outweigh his need to drink.
Hate to think of you alone in the house of an evening upset, huge huge hugs to you & charleigh :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Krissi - Hope youre OK xxx


----------



## Reedy

Hope your ok Krissi :hugs: xxxx


----------



## krissi

Well he did not come home. I think he is next door but not 100% sure. He was due at alcohol councellor at 10am and its at least a 20 min walk so assuming he is not doing that which means there is pretty much no hope. I have hardly slept I am so upset :(


----------



## Reedy

Oh krissi I'm so sorry, you don't deserve to be treated like this :hugs:


----------



## mum2joe

As I said to you prev I've had nearly 20yrs of dealing with alcoholics, they are just selfish bast ards, so sorry he's putting you through this, will him not going to the councillor affect the rehab?
Wish there was something I could do to make your situation any better, all I can do is send huge :hugs: could you possibly go & stay with your mum for a few days, just for a break & some adult company?xxxxxx


----------



## Sambatiki

^^ WSS :hugs: Im sorry youre going through this :hugs:


----------



## krissi

OK i finally heard from him, he is blaming his addiction which is crap. I understand he has a problem with alcohol but that doesnt mean he has to treat me so badly in the process. He could still be honest and say he has gone on a bender instead of leaving me out of my mind with worry and stress.


----------



## mum2joe

Yes but we both know alcoholics don't know the meaning of honesty, either to the people around them, & especially to themselves...
It's such a shit situation to be in, how long till the rehab starts?x


----------



## krissi

A week Tuesday x


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Bumpers Buds! 

Hope everyone is well :hugs:

Krissi - Sorry about Paul :hugs: 

M2J - Have I got all your appointments right on the first page? 

Reedy - How is the sickness today?

Poshie - Are you on holiday tomorrow? 

Missy - Still feeling preggers? How is the amazon list coming on? 

AFM.... got lots of lovely symptoms so although still not feeling completely at ease... Im doing OK :winkwink: xxx 

HAPPY FRIDAY! xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

i dont feel pregnant at all right now :/ im hoping its cos im too full of cold.....


----------



## Reedy

I'm 15 weeks & still don't feel pregnant lol I just feel like I have the longest sickness bug ever :haha: 
Sickness is here, Finley did a poo on his potty & it stank so I emptied it & then I was dry heaving & bringing up bile.......nice feeling rough today x 

Loving your symptoms Kerry x


----------



## MissyMojo

now that i actually sit n think about it, 

i feel a tearfl mess - over a cold - not exactly normal eh? 
and crumbs from toast are pissing me off - why do they have to get everywhere?
got some achey twinges goin on on my left side - like a pulled muscle kinda ache.....

urgh i just wanna fast fwd a few weeks, just a few plz ...


----------



## Poshie

Morning ladies :)

Samba - :D

Holibops for me tomorrow :happydance: Can't wait to get away from the routine hum drum of every day life and spend some time in the sun with my darling boys :D Nearly all packed and ready to go, just a few last minute things to do.

Krissi - sorry you have having such a rough time :hugs:

Missy & Reedy - doesn't sound like you two are feeling very good today, hope it passes soon :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Missy - Sorry youre having a wobbly day :hugs: Its really horrible.... I hope you get a nice big PUKE fest later on today to put your mind at ease xxx 

Poshie - All Im saying is..... WELL JEAL!! :haha: Have a wonderful time and I hope K flies well xxx 

Reedy - My MS is starting to kick in now so hopefully yours should be starting to fade!! 

AFM..... Yup I having been sick this morning... no actual pukage but that sicky feeling :yipee: :yipee: I am a happy bunny! xxx


----------



## mum2joe

Afternoon lovelies :hugs:
:wohoo: for sickyness sambs, we both know symptoms wouldn't be increasing if things were going tits up, staying the same, maybe, but DEFFO not increasing, so that's completely fecking brilliant!! 
Although my sickness is pretty overwhelming atm, it's a massive source of hope & comfort, even though I was crying & moaning at 6.50am thinking there's no way I can get Joe to school today :rofl:
This time tomorrow poshie, you'll be on your way to sunshine & beach & relaxing :cloud9: all the hard work organising & packing will be so worth it, have a fab time!
Missy, I'm with you on the crying & irritability, I got really cross at my glasses last night :rofl: was lay watching telly (life as an international play girl I lead) & they were really irritating me, not that I could take them off as I'm blind as a bat without them, but still!! I also get those left side twinges, reckon that's where my corpus luteum is.
Hope you're ok krissi & that the next couple of weeks are a bit easier on you till he goes into rehab :hugs:
& reedy, will await subway report, I think they should give you a freebie after all the advertising they've had from you, you can be their official bnb ambassador, paid for in daily deliveries, although knowing stupid preggo taste buds you'd be going off them after a few days :rofl:
Afm I think one word sums me up today SSSSIIIIIICCCCKKKKKK!
xxxxxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

Yawn - just woken up from a 90 mn nap :D Maddox as a star and just played quietly and watched Cbeebies - i just couldnt keep my eyes open x


----------



## Poshie

I'm jealous! Good boy M. I can barely keep my eyes open, only I'm at work, with loads of deadlines to meet before I go away tomorrow! ;)


----------



## Reedy

I'm so happy to have given my sickness to Kerry :yipee: I'm feeling much better & ate lOads today at the seaside, ice cream dohnuts & fish & chips x 
AND I felt the baby kick for the first time today :cloud9: I was watching Finley & S on the bouncy castle & felt a pop in my tummy, with my proctitus I constantly have gas rumblings in my tummy & it definitely wasn't that this time it was definitely peanut :yipee: hopefully I'll start feeling it more & more now x 

Well done M for letting mummy have a nice long nap x 

M2J I should defo get freebies lol x 

Hope your all enjoying your weekend x


----------



## MissyMojo

Sounds like a lovely day x


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning ladies - what have we all got planned for today?


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning peeps!

Hope youre all enjoying the weekend xxx 

M2J - The sickness can bugger off as soon as you know all is well in there xxx GOOD LUCK for tomorrow!! :dust: :dust:

Reedy - YAYYY for no more sickness and LOADS to eat AND....... THE KICK!!! :cloud9: :yipee: I cant wait to get to that stage :hugs: :hugs:

Missy - Hope youre feeling better now xxx 

Poshie - Have a super holiday xxx 

AFM... not feeling so sicky.... comes and goes. Boobs arent as sore... :shrug: Im really hoping that Im one of the 'lucky' ones who doesnt really get symptoms. But I'd really like something. Brown spotting came and went again, I really wish that would f*ck off! MW appointment tomorrow and Im looking forward to that.... scan in LESS than a week! :yipee: and :argh:


----------



## MissyMojo

glad the spotting that came also went :) 

i feel to full of cold still to feel pregnant, only time i felt ill yesterday was when i was out walking!?!


----------



## Reedy

Wish the brown spotting would feck off aswell but glad it was just brown again x eeeek mw appt tomorrow & not long till next scan x can't wait to see thd next scan pic x 

Missy hope the cold buggers off soon x 

Mum bought Finley some sand to go in his sandpit so he's in thd garden playing in that x took him park aswell this morning too, he's in a foul mood today though, probably Bcus he didn't go sleep till 8.30 & got up at 6am :dohh: i feel dead this morning x 

Hope you all have a good Sunday x


----------



## Sambatiki

Missy - Hope you feel better soon xxx 

Reedy - Hopefully fin has had a nap by now and he's feeling better xx Anymore kicks?


----------



## Reedy

Nope he's refusing to nap :dohh: it's harder Bcus S & L aren't here to keep him occupied lol x 
A few more kicks, quite a big one after I had dinner, made me jump x

What roast did you have? X


----------



## mum2joe

Aww reedy :cloud9: big kicks, so exciting!! Finley must be shattered, he's had a full on weekend, don't you just love it when they get to that stubborn stage of thinking they're too grown up for a nap, boys :dohh:
Sambs I really wish the spotting would take a hike, grrrrrrr! Not long till next scan to put your mind at rest :hugs: it's bloody horrid though, I know too well that feeling of being too scared to go to the loo for fear of what's going on when you wipe, it's totally shite & needs to bugger right off now till your in labour :hugs:
Missy I hope the cold is getting a bit better, hate that sore throat & bunged up feeling, yuck! & you've confirmed it to us all that exercise is bad for you, you went for a walk & felt sick, so it's feet up for the rest of your pg!

Afm, well it's scan day tomorrow at 4.10pm, I really can't :ignore: it any longer & this time tomorrow please, please, please let me be shedding tears of joy with Paul & joe, will text sambs so she can let you all know :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

yay for big kicks reedy :D

i had roast chicken for dinner, left the mash tho, tasted wrong :/ 

hope everything goes well tomoro Kerry and Mum2joe x


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - We had chicken.... YUMMERS!!! I havent eaten it all so there is some left. Might have to give it a go later.

M2J - I cant wait to share the happy news hun xxx I just know that this one is going to be WONDERFUL xxx Good luck!!


----------



## MissyMojo

im making soup tomor with my left over chicken :D hoping it helps me get better lol!


----------



## Reedy

Kerry text me when m2j texts you please I can't wait for updates on here I need to know ASAP x 
Finley went for an hours walk through the fields with mum dad my sister S&L & he's now in bed he should have no problem getting sleep I'm shocked hes managed to keep awake all day x 
Hmmm what to have for tea x


----------



## Reedy

Oooh homemade chicken soup sounds yummers x


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - Cheese and onion on toast! Yup of course I'll text you xx 

Missy - I had a go at making chicken soup once and it tasted VILE :haha: :dohh: Hope you do a better job xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Hope Krissi is OK xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

anyone heard from her?

im pretty good at making chicken n veg soup , bit of an old womany type of thing to be able to do but nothing beats homemade soup


----------



## Reedy

I can only make tomato & basil soup but then never tried to make anything else lol might give it a try x 
I'm having cheese on toast, I don't have any onion :-( 

Hope she is ok too x


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - See I know best! 

Missy - I heard from her yesterday I think, but I know it was P's daughters birthday.


----------



## Reedy

Morning guys x how is everyone today? 
2 very important things happening today x Kerry's mw appt & m2js scan :yipee: hope everything goes great girls x 

Feeling sick again this morning - this thing is never ending lol so got crackers for lunch x 
Finley didn't go bed till 8.30 again last night & was still up at 6am :dohh: seriously what the hell is wrong with this child, he's in a Mardy mood again today not suprising x 
More & more people are finding out at work now so gettIng lots of congrats which is nice x 

Got chilli for dinner, yummy x


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi hun

Thanks for the luck :hugs:

Sorry that your MS has returned.... can you send it back please because its obviously you stealing my symptoms :haha:

Hope Finley isnt too much of a nightmare today :hugs: Did you get a blackout blind?


----------



## MissyMojo

sorry finley isnt sleeping in , and that your ms has returned

i wonder Kerry are we passing it back n forth between us? cos i feel terrible today - i'll mail it 1st class back to you ,


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Peeps!

We need to guess what theyre going to date M2J at today..... 

Im going with 7wks+2 xxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

7 bang on


----------



## mum2joe

I'm going for full term & Eric & Ernie will be back home for tea :rofl:
I think I should be 7 bang on, but it could be more :shrug::dohh: 
Sambs, good luck with the midwife later, hope she's a good un & puts your mind at rest :hugs:
Hairy ballsacks that ms has returned reedy, joe keeps nicking my crackers, but he hates butter of any description (strange boy!) & eats a stack of them dry, yuck! I had a chicken bap for tea last night & it took forever to get down, literally had to force every mouthful, not good :nope: sausage rolls are in the oven so will give those a go today, chilli sounds yum though, except I'm a picky cow & fish out the kidney beans :blush:
Hope Finley gives in to a nap today or he'll be mr grumpy bum tiil bed time.
Hope krissi managed a good weekend & that poshies sunning herself as we speak.
Whats helping your ms missy? Are the Pringles still doing the trick? I ate so many omelettes in wk 5 that I never want to eat one ever ever again! 
Off to take the sausage rolls out, they smell goooood!x


----------



## Reedy

I want one of your homemade sausage rolls :brat: they sound yum x 
We don't put kidney beans in the chilli, we use baked beans instead :drool: 
Ugh dry crackers?? Strange boy lol x 
Forgot to get a blackout blind :dohh: no point now as hopefully we'll be moving in to the parents house & they have thick dark curtains on Finley's room x 

I'm going for 7+1 x


----------



## MissyMojo

im a walking paprika pringle tube!! and i guzzle de-caff coffee ad sleep where i can 

Maddox wont np today however , so it means i cant either


----------



## Sambatiki

On Behalf of M2J - WE HAVE A HEARTBEAT!!! :yipee: :wohoo: :cloud9: :cry: :rain: :happydance: :dance: She hasnt mentioned how far she is but Im sure we'll get all the details later on. 

I saw 2 magpies on the way home from Tescos earlier.... 2 for joy :yipee:


CONGRATS M2J!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Reedy

:happydance: congrats M2J soooo happy for you x so gonna cry when I see the scan pic x


----------



## Sambatiki

I want her to hurry up and get home and get uploading!!


----------



## mum2joe

Ok here goes :cloud9: 
https://i1249.photobucket.com/albums/hh504/Sarah_Southall/80c31185.jpg

https://i1249.photobucket.com/albums/hh504/Sarah_Southall/f51dc38a.jpg

https://i1249.photobucket.com/albums/hh504/Sarah_Southall/10921e08.jpg

https://i1249.photobucket.com/albums/hh504/Sarah_Southall/ea020fa5.jpg

Check out my beautiful baba :cry: just can't believe it....FINALLY!we got to hear those magical words, well we have a strong hb!


----------



## Sambatiki

:cry: Beautiful..... I am balling my eyes out here xxx CONGRATS!!


Spoiler
TOLD YOU SO!!!! xxx


----------



## mum2joe

:rofl: LOVE that spoiler!
Thankyou for sharing in our joy, we can't stop smiling, my face muscles are aching!!
Your turn on sat Sambs & we're super dooper close on dates now bump bud xx:hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

:happydance: :headspin: :cloud9: :happydance: :headspin: :cloud9: :happydance: :headspin: :cloud9: :happydance: :headspin: :cloud9: :happydance: :headspin: :cloud9: :happydance: :headspin: :cloud9: :happydance: :headspin: :cloud9: :happydance: :headspin: :cloud9: 

over the moon for you :D so where did scan put you at then?


----------



## Reedy

Sooooo happy for you :cry: amazing x bet Joe was thrilled to bits x 
Beautiful scan pics too xxxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Missy - 6 weeks 3 days hun xx


----------



## krissi

Lovely scan pic hunni so thrilled for you x

How did mw go Samba?

I am OK thanks for the concern girls. Just exhausted growing people is hard work!! Charleigh is cutting another tooth and has a cold and is full of snot!!

My new symptom is raging headaches!! I got them at this point with Charleigh bear too so not worried but they lasted about a month so hoping they don't go on this long this time!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Krissi! - How are things with Paul? 

M/W appointment is now 28th May as it seems I either wrote it down wrong or they told me wrong. I dont know why I would have written down the 14th for no reason iygwim xx


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: krissi

i have Heartburn :/ had some sicky feeling earlier on


----------



## mum2joe

Preggo brain Sambs :hugs: glad you got a chat though.
Krissi a month long headache does NOT sound fun at all, & the joys, all we can take is paracetamol which for my headaches are about as effective as a smartie :dohh: hope your little one isn't grizzling for too long, joe used to love his chilled teething ring, dribbles ahoy!


----------



## Sambatiki

M2J - Thats what she said! :haha:


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning Ladies

How are we doing today?

I had a pizza brunch with friends and then got caught in the rain walking home

heartburn still buggin me a little bit


----------



## mum2joe

We've got hail storm raging here atm, it's bloody freezing!! Hope it stops for going to pick Joe up, need to go & buy more sausage roll ingredients :rofl:
Sick, sick, sick here, what's new?!(but still on :cloud9: from yesterday!)
God I remember having epic heartburn in 3rd tri with joe, always remember Lyns saying melon was a godsend so am going to try that for definite :thumbup:
Hope everyone else is well :hugs:


----------



## Reedy

I had bad heartburn with Finley in 3rd tri too x 
Milk is good for it & you can get gaviscon prescribed too x 
More sausage roll ingredients?? That's just greedy lol send some this eat x 
Weather is shocking here too, rain, hail & just plain miserable x


----------



## MissyMojo

still grey but the rain has stopped here, HB isnt too bad, just there enough that im aware of it and it stopped me napping. will ask MW for pink gunk lol i it keeps up into next week.... my apt is still 10 days away!!!!

maddox is still snoring :D


----------



## Sambatiki

Missy - Ive got the gaviscon aniseed flavour its really good and the closest thing to sambuca I can get my hands on :haha:

M2J - Ahhhh so its YOU who has sent the hail stones down the size of petite pois! PMSL at your mammoth sausage roll making... are you competition with Greggs? 

Hope everyone else is OK its all gone a little bit quiet in here. 

AFM.... little bit of sickiness has started!! Nothing major but its there, also feeling better as I have joined a group in 1st trimester that also lacks on the symptom front which makes me feel abit more confident. Also..... you know what has stopped :wink:

Off to steak night tonight with friends.


----------



## MissyMojo

have a lovely steak night :D

im dealing with a pain in the bum toddler who's refusing food and pouring his milk into his potty!!

feeling homesick too, davids wanting out the army so it means moving back home and both of us needing to find jobs and a home to rent.

not much in the way of symptoms for me today


----------



## mum2joe

Wow sounds like all change & busy times ahead for you missy, does he have to give tons of notice before he can leave?

Sambs, enjoy steak night, I had mine medium the other night & alls fine, just can't do well done, Tis a crime against cows!
So glad you know what has buggered off :wohoo:
& it was a Greggs sausage roll craving that set it off, but my nearest greggs is fecking miles away so it was quicker & cheaper to make my own :rofl: even if I did have to keep sitting down every few minutes cos I felt so rough!


----------



## MissyMojo

its a year long process, which hes not starting til mid october as he'll get a better resettlement package if he waits til his 6 year point. so were looking at 17/18m til we're bk on Civi street 

still feeling fine here :/ dont like feeling fine...


----------



## Reedy

Yay for sicky feelings samba x enjoy steak night x 

Missy - I'm sure the 18months will go quick especially with a new baby on the way x 

M2J- you need to send me your sausage roll recipe, I really want some now x 

Bought a hospital bag with a few bits in for £19.99 its lush x the link is in my journal x


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning Ladies


----------



## Reedy

Morning x I bought a ginsters sausage roll this morning :blush: not exactly homemade lol x


----------



## MissyMojo

Lol,

Im feeling fine this morning, and not liking it!


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Everyone. 

M2J - How did the sausage roll making go? 

Missy - Im feeling fine too :growlmad: 

Reedy - Popping over to have a look now xxx

Krissi - Hope youre OK

Poshie - Hope youre having a wonderful time xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

A wace of yuck, staved of with tucs


----------



## elm

:wave: hello people!!! Thanks for the invite Samba :D very excited to be here :yipee:!!! x

I've been stuck in forever as ds has chicken pox and it's doing my head in. Having resolved to eat healthy stuff today I just resorted to some Bob the Builder crisps as he's stressing that he only has two drinks and wants three?!

Looking forwards to reading how you're all doing when it's quieter..!!! 

:kiss:


----------



## Sambatiki

Elm - Good to see you hun!! Let me know the date you got your :bfp: EDD and any other important dates, scans MW etc and I'll add them to the front xxx 

Missy - I had my morning Jaffa's as I started to feel sooooo hungry :haha:


----------



## krissi

Morning girls had mw this morning and got a lecture!! Have got 1+ ketones in urine and trace protien so they are trying to get me back into hospital for fluids. But how can I? I can't just leave Charleigh with Paul plus I do have the occasional day where sickness is not as bad. They are recommending i don't fly next week but had already decided not to go to Spain. So back to midwife this Friday for a review and next Weds :(


----------



## Reedy

Elm - welcome Hun & congratulations, when are you due? 

Kerry- I have put the code for the hospital bag in my journal for you x hope the Jaffa cakes eased the hunger x 

Krissi- have you asked them for anti sickness tablets? Or won't they work? Can your mum not have C while you go to the hospital? X


----------



## MissyMojo

welcome Elm 

Krissi - hope you can manage to get more fluids n stuff in over the next few days so mw doestnt send you to hos, 

Samba - yay for feeling hungry 

im learning that i get waves of nausea when i get hungry, so have had toast and sketti hoops (which tasted back to normal again) 

Maddox doesnt want to nap today :S


----------



## krissi

I am on anti-sickness but they dont help and half the time I cant keep them down. Mum would have her but my dad has parkinsons and I don't like to impose on her when she has to care for him too. Plus I was sick with Charleigh til the day she was born so I cant go in every week xx


----------



## mum2joe

Morning bump buds :hugs:
Welcome Elm :flower: huge congrats on your bfp, hope your baba gets better soon, is he scratching like mad poor thing?
Missy, yay for feeling yuck, I know you've been missing it :rofl: loved the picture of your little man in Sambas journo, how gorgeous!!
It's good that dh leaving the army will take a while, had visions of you having to move whilst preggers, not fun.
Go Reedy, welcome to the dark side of sausage roll worship :rofl:
I'm pissed off with my sausage roll production line, bought what I thought were pre rolled puff pastry sheets yesterday but opened them up to find 2 blocks, bugger :dohh: so now have to go & rolling pin the b'jeepers out of them, life is SO unfair :rofl:
Krissi, hope you're feeling better, I had a lecture from the midwife over raised ketones & again with my sample I gave to the hospital :blush: but they said as long as I was keeping liquids down then they wouldn't have to admit me. It's so hard to get 3 meals a day down though isn't it when you feel so bleurgh! So was Spain going to be a holiday? Hopefully you can make the trip when you're feeling better.
Sambs I know 90% at least of you today is firmly with Tansey :hugs: when should you hear?
Not long till Saturday now & you'll be showing of those beautiful photos :hugs:
Afm well whaddya know, SICK! (oYo) are really sore today, I yelped like the dog last night when I released the beasts :rofl: getting loads of stretchy pains since last night, which I know is good as it means baba is having a growth spurt, but for me they are always accompanied by tons of cm which drives me a little :wacko:
:hugs: all round xxxx


----------



## elm

Thanks everyone :D

bfp on 12th May , edd 18th Jan no other dates yet - going to put off ringing the drs as long as possible :)

DS is only a bit scratchy. Going to go and fill up with petrol in a bit just to get out - he'll get to see the world through the window at least!!! Could do with a nap though... :haha:

x


----------



## MissyMojo

i could do with a nap too - but as Maddox is refusing one im stuck


----------



## Sambatiki

Hey Ladies!

Where are we all hiding?


----------



## elm

:wave: I'm sat in a corner trying to work out what 'BAW' stands for :haha: x


----------



## krissi

Soz girls i am sulking as Paul has been awol for past 2 days!!

Elm is Baored at Work - BAW xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Krissi - You need to biaaaatch slap him!!! :grr: :hugs: Are you alright treacle? 

Elm - Although not many of us actually still at work though :haha:


----------



## elm

:hugs: Krissi x

I ordered some perineum oil yesterday, thought I'd share https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/20075593...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_2577wt_1067

you're supposed to use it from as early on as possible apparently :) 

x


----------



## Sambatiki

Elm - REALLY!!! :shock:


----------



## elm

Yes! Get those foofs as elastic as possible!!! :haha:


----------



## Sambatiki

Elm - PMSL!!! I dont want it falling out!! :haha:


----------



## krissi

Sod that Elm it makes me quesy thinking of it, hoping I am still quite stretchy as only gave birth 7 months ago lol!!! Mind you I was cut last time lol!

Samba - No I a'm really not feel like my heart has been shattered, I can't understand how anything can be more of a priority then Charleigh and bump even if he feels nothing for me. I don't know if hes alive or dead his phone has been off since Weds night x


----------



## MissyMojo

Aww krissi darling, have you rang the police? Xxxx

Im lay in bed terrified, other tht fatigue and occasional heartbur i feel fine, no morw feeln sick or craving pringles or pizza


----------



## Reedy

Krissi - :hugs: 

Missy - your still tired hun that's a good thing x I'm sure everything is fine xxxx 

Elm - hows your LO? Chicken pox still hanging around? X 

Kerry- how are you today my darling? Has the spotting stopped? 
Only one more sleep xxxx 

Got mw this morning x


----------



## MissyMojo

yay for MW :D

i've rang my mw to ask for a call back for some reassurance :/


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Peeps.

Krissi - :hugs: Anymore news? When is he supposed to be in rehab? :hugs: :hugs: 

Missy - Its really horrid when there is nothing concrete. Hope the MW can help. But tbh I found that they wont really do alot unless your bleeding bright red. :( 

Reedy - Have fun at the MW xxx 

M2J - How you doing?? Only 9 days to go until your next scan!! :yipee: 

AFM... still you-know-what going on and my confidence in all being well on Saturday is pretty much non-existant. I dunno :shrug: xxx 

Whats everyone doing this weekend?


----------



## Reedy

Mw was was pants, didn't get to listen HB as they don't do it that early now so have to wait till 27 weeks x 

Missy - keep us updated with what the mw says x 

Kerry - ill have everything crossed for you my gorge x call me after x


----------



## MissyMojo

boo to pants mw apt :(

mw hasnt rang back - i know she had clinics on til 12..... 
im starting to feel queasy again tho :) im starting to feel hungry too, so i think their tied together


----------



## Sambatiki

Missy - I always find the ickiness is when I havent eaten for a while. 

Reedy - Pants on the MW :hugs: Atleast you have your own doppler! :muaha: Do you listen everyday?? I would :cloud9:


----------



## Reedy

Not everyday, everytime I say ills use it I end up doing something else & forgetting x will have a go tonight x 

Missy glad the ickyness is coming back x


----------



## Sambatiki

You need to do a recording for me!!! Or call me when you do it :cloud9:


----------



## Reedy

Haha I'll have a go at recording it tonight x


----------



## MissyMojo

mw still hasnt rung back and the medcentres shut now .......
feeling icky on n off and my boobs are aching.


----------



## krissi

Well I found him I had to go into the next town and saw him sat in a park drinking with some people so went and had a right go, won't go into all the gory details but apparantly he will be back this avo but I don't hold out much hope xx


----------



## MissyMojo

Aww krissi xxx hope he realises what a knobba hes been once hes in rehab babe


----------



## mum2joe

Evening bump buds :hugs:
Sorry I've been AWOL today, been one of those busy days when you don't stop but don't seem to get much done :dohh:
Sickyness was awful 1st thing but has got better as the day has gone on which of course has made me paranoid :wacko: but (oYo) are agony & crampy stretchy & cm is full on, so I suppose I should be celebrating a few hours off from the sickness!
Krissi :hugs: can't believe you had to go looking for him, honestly he needs a bloody good slap, what an idiot, instead of cherishing his last few days with his precious family before rehab the fucking drink comes 1st, :growlmad: god I hope he tries to make this up to you at the end of his treatment, you all deserve so much better.
Reedy, can't believe you didn't get to hear the hb, thought that was standard practise, at least you have your Doppler, but it's a bit pants for ladies that don't isn't it, it's a long time between the 12 & 20 wk scans.
& missy sounds like we are peas in a pod today, being daft paranoid preggers women :wacko::hugs:
Elm, hope your lo is on the mend.
& sambs, you've been on my mind all day, please let tomorrow bring you all the joy you & your dh truly deserve, can't wait to be celebrating tomorrow, come on heartbeat, show off to your mummy xxxx


----------



## elm

Have tried to reply twice already and lost everything twice!!

:hugs: Krissi, hope he's in rehab really soon.

Reedy - sorry the mw app wasn't great. Hope the recording goes well x

Did someone get back to you missy? :hugs:

mum2joe - I'm a paranoid head too, been stressing about not needing to wee enough!! :grr: x

Going to try and stay away from bnb for the weekend (except to hear how well Samba's scan went!!) to see if it turns my head of for a bit. Got a busy couple of days anyway which is nice - off out for a curry tonight, hope the smell makes me :sick: :haha: 

:hugs: everyone x

(oh, perineum oil, some sources seem to be saying wait til 34 weeks - got it as I heard some horror stories about incontinence!!) x


----------



## MissyMojo

no-one got back to me, :/
i never used any lotion/gel and i got away with no tears or grazes or anything, 
hope you have a lovely busy weekend - im not peeing more often either i dont think everyon gets it lol.

:hugs: all round


----------



## krissi

Good luck with scan today Samba will be thinking of you please send me a text xx

Reedy - We still get to hear hb at 16 weeks x


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning Girls , 

what are our plans for today? im having a jarmie day and watching cbeebies - god help me


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies!! 

OMG.... today has been the most wonderful day!! Not only did we get to see the HB we got to hear it too!! Im over the moon :cloud9: Its the most amazing experience ever :cloud9:


----------



## Sambatiki

Missy - How are you feeling today? 

Krissi - Hope youre OK xx :hugs:

Reedy - Hope youre not feeling as sick now :winkwink:

M2J - Catching up with you hun xxx 

Elm - Hows the massaging going?? :shock:

Poshie - Are you back yet??


----------



## MissyMojo

ive been feeling :sick: off and on all day
right now feeling very :sick: too many cakes and cola at the impromptu bbq/get together out the back and running around after maddox, and bouncing on the trampoiline :blush: - i never even thought - are we ok to do that?


----------



## Reedy

Kerry, yesterday made my day it really was so happy to hear your great news x 

Sorry your feeling so sick missy buts it's good for reassurance x I'm not sure on the trampoline probably best to ask your mw x 

Feeling ok today, had roast beef for dinner & some of my homemade Victoria sponge yummy x went out for dinner last night too which was lush x


----------



## MissyMojo

lovely afternoon ith some good friends, had a BBQ and hung out in the garden - looking fwds to all the pics n stuff :D


----------



## krissi

Morning girls. Just realised I am second tri now!!

Had an OK weekend, Paul is back but very quiet, I think he realises how bad he is and how bad he has treated me and feels bad but can't help it. Anyway a week tomorrow and he should be in rehab fingers crossed and then hopefully I am on the road to having my family back!!


----------



## Reedy

Missing, sounds like a lovely weekend, can't wait for us to get some BBQ weather x 

Krissi - I really hope he's grovelling x fingers crossed the rehab turns him in to the man you deserve x 
Oh & welcome to 2nd tri x 

Dh is off still with his back but it's getting better, least I haven't got to sort child care out now lol x 
Still feeling sick in the mornings so find it hard to know what I want for lunch at work, think I'll have to start making it the night before x


----------



## MissyMojo

Jugs reedy for still feelibg sick

Krissi, hope rwhab turns paul bk to the man u know and love and deserve

Its 20c so im out on the grass enjoying the sun


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Peeps, 

Krissi - I hope it all works out hun :hugs: 

Missy - 20!!! you lucky thing!! Glad you got some symptoms back :thumbup:

M2J - How was your weekend? 

Poshie - Looking forward to getting you back xxx

Elm - Hope all is well with you xxx 

AFM still on :cloud9: about saturday. I still cant believe it. Went to George yesterday to get some Maternity Braa's but they didnt have any so we just had a look at various things..... didnt buy anything as not brave enough yet. But was so lovely to be able to actually look at things and not feel a fraud! Next week we're going to have a look at dopplers!! :yipee: :yipee: 

The brown whatsit is still here though.... think its going to continue to be with me for a while yet :grr:

HAPPY MONDAY PREGGERS BIRDS!


----------



## Reedy

Yay for preggo window shopping x sorry the brown is back though, only a boy would cause this much fuss lol x
Is your next scan 6th June? What time? X


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - I was thinking the opposite... but I guess girls are more troublesome as teens! :haha: Scan is at 2pm hun xxx


----------



## Reedy

Yeah but boys over dramatise things ie man flu & all that lol x


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - :haha: 

Speaking of man flu.... I think Im getting a cold.


----------



## MissyMojo

noo noo - cold bugger off, glad your feeling up to lookig at babyclothes n stuff - have u an amazon wishlist yet? mine keeps growing!

we're up a whopping 22c with humidity making it feel more like 25!

bubbas having a nap :) im journal stalking then checking bank online, then off to shops for a few bits, then afternoon outside again :D


----------



## Sambatiki

Missy - No amazon list yet :haha: Wonder if I can do a Kiddicare one :haha: Enjoy the lovely weather. 

I havent got any clothes that fit me should we have nice weather.... dont really want to buy anything new yet until I need to buy Maternity.


----------



## MissyMojo

asda!!! - i just bought this - https://direct.asda.com/george/womens/casual-dresses/bandeau-sun-dress/GEM224564,default,pd.html
only 7quid and being a dress will have space for growing bump , and could possible team with white cropped leggings if windy,
primark vests are only 1/2 quid, by the size or two up and theyre linen pants usually only 7/8 quid are very roomy, i wore them til late on under bump, with the bigger/longer vests hide your middle


----------



## Reedy

Oh no hope you feel better although I'm sure a bunged up nose is a symptom, something to do with the blood vessels x 

I have loads of maxi dresses for the summer & they have a few nice ones in H&m for about £15 each I think so not too bad x


----------



## mum2joe

Evening bump buds :hugs:
Hope y'all had a great weekend, I'm sure sambs news made all our weekends :cloud9:
I had my 2nd midwife appointment this afternoon, all was fine , bloods, bp & today's urine, all a ok! & she was only 20 mins late, result :thumbup:
Seeing her again on the 11th & she said we'll prob have a go with the Doppler, which is a bit mad isn't it Reedy when you weren't allowed one at your 16 week appointment :wacko:
Been horribly sick all weekend, what's new?!& combined that with diahorrea today, nice :dohh:
It's been so warm & sunny here :cloud9: though not as warm as Germany missy, I think it's supposed to get hotter as the week goes on, joes outside cutting the grass as we speak, proper summer smells going on here!
I too am going to be having a bit of a wardrobe crisis, living in mainly elasticated waists at the moment, will take a look at Asda online :thumbup:
Krissi I hope he bloody behaves now till rehab happens, you deserve to be cherished & looked after :hugs:
xxxxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

its now 27c! im melting - sending extra heat over to the uk !!!!

sambas new's definatley made my weekend :D

i love asda clothing :D

10 mins til bathtime :D then trouble off to bed and i can clean the kitchen :D left it all day in favour of enjoying the sun


----------



## Reedy

Nah I would happily give up hearing the HB at my me appt so you can have it at yours x I listened on my own Doppler that night anyway lol x 

Been not too bad here either & supposed to get warmer do going to see if I can book either Thursday or Friday off to take Finley to the farm x


----------



## MissyMojo

hope you can get the day off and the weather doesnt dissapoint

i've woken up to nausea! as soon as i got out of bed instantly felt sick - yay!!! boo :/ lol


----------



## Poshie

Morning ladies :) Back from a lovely trip to Mallorca. Weather was gorgeous, late 20's. No time for lying in the sun though, with a little one to run after! Just had a midwife appt (25 weeks). All good, heartbeat heard and she felt babiy's head and told me which way she was lying. Apparently there aren't any risks to Pud with my son's hand foot and mouth. I had to take afternoon of work to have him yesterday (not good on first day back) as childminder wouldn't have him. After seeking advice, it's okay for her to have him so he's there today. He's fine in himself (thank goodness) just has a rash on legs, bum, feet and hands. Really busy at work so just a quick update for now. Some great things happening whilst I've been away :cloud9: Back when I can x


----------



## Reedy

Missy, yay for feeling sick x 

Poshie- good to have you back x how was K on the flight? 
Glad you had a great time x 
Hope k's hfm clears up soon x 
I didn't get a 25 week mw appt I have to wait till 27 weeks, booooo x


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Ladies, 

M2J - Glad that MW appointment went well. Good job you took your book :haha: Ive updated the front page with your appointment on the 11th and is your scan on 28th? 

Missy - YAYYY for nausea!! :yipee:

Poshie - Hope K's HFM clears up pretty quickly, glad that he can go to childminders today too. When is your next appointment? Glad you had a super time, did you get some photo's? 

Reedy - When is your next appointment? Have I updated the front page? 

Krissi - Hows things with you?


----------



## Reedy

My next appt is in the 29th may to see my consultant x 

Feeling loads better today & not as sick x 
Booked Friday off so taking Finley to the farm x


----------



## MissyMojo

welcome back poshie :D

yay for friday off and visiting the farm :D


----------



## MissyMojo

hi ladies, how was everyones day?

ive felt reeli :sick: today x


----------



## Reedy

Will be thinking of you at your scan today Kerry x 
Missy when is your scan?


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning everyone!! 

Its been quiet in here hasnt it :blush: 

Missy - Yayy for feeling sick!! 

Reedy - Thanks hun xxx Hows your sickness now? 

AFM... excited and nervous about scan later. Also have learnt that I cant eat a big dinner anymore, makes me feel pukey. 

Was wondering if we can add Magic to our little group?


----------



## Reedy

Yay congrats magic, yeah invite her in the more the merrier x 

Sickness isn't too bad anymore mainly I the morning then goes x

Yay for sickness for you both x all good x


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - I thought so too! Will send Magic the link. 

I really dont want to be here today :(


----------



## Reedy

What time you leaving work? Why don't you want to be there? X


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - Im going to leave about 1.10pm. I cant be bothered to work today :haha:


----------



## MissyMojo

i havent got a scan date as yet - mw said shed sort me one in the apt - which is tomoro - eek 

feelin :sick: again today, and shattered as maddox had me up half the night and my husbands a noba


----------



## Sambatiki

Missy - Sorry had a little :haha: at hubby's a nob! What's he done?? Or rather what hasnt he? YAYY for pukage and YAYYYY for MW!!! You'll get your notes before me!! 

Where is everyone??


----------



## MissyMojo

hes still not sorted the car - he was late for work this morning so i had his boss on the phone asking where he was - he moaned at me last nite for maddox being up in the night when he was trying to sleep, poor lil mite was sweating his arse off - i cant help that!!!!

im not being sick, just feeling it... gonna try a nap n see if it passes - just need maddox to co-operate


----------



## Poshie

Hello ladies. Sorry for my continued absence, this will get better though, promise!

Best of luck today Samba, we will all be thinking of you and little sonic of course :hugs:

K was good on the flight there but not on the way back. Difference on the return was he hadn't slept so this made for a grouchy little boy. Still, not his fault. He was great on the holiday and loved going to the beach (he calls it peach). 

Missy, I feel for you on the feeling shite. I wasn't sick much but just felt generally like shit. Really hard being at work and feeling so awful. So glad that bit is over! Sounds like you are over the worst of it at last too Reedy :D


----------



## Sambatiki

Missy - Eurrghhhh MEN!!! Hope he starts to behave!! Fingers crossed you get your nap. I havent actually been sick yet either... starting to feel like I could do with it!


----------



## MissyMojo

oh and he had the cheeek to ask where his clean clothes were this morning - theres a mountain of them on the spare sofa - all clean and dry and sorted by ME! i'd also cleaned both bathrooms and washed the balcony, and strung up a washing line - whilst feeling like shite and running after a toddler!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Poshie

Missy, I'm afraid the OH's just don't get it. I know they wouldn't do half the things we have to do if they felt as shite as us!


----------



## MissyMojo

right - thats trouble put in his cot for a nap - im gona try n do the same - please pray for me, that i actually puke n feel better - or just ggenerally feel better when i wake plz lol


----------



## magicvw

Thanks for inviting me to your group Samba! I feel a bit weird joining a bump group already lol :haha: And hi to everyone else :wave:


----------



## Reedy

Missy - hope David gets his arse in gear & helps out soon x 

Kerry- I can't be arsed to work either, it's too nice out lol x 

P - bless K, bet he had a fab time, did he get on ok with buds LO? 

Magic - congratulations hun x


----------



## Poshie

Reedy - on the whole, K got on well with Callum. Odd disagreement about toys but that's to be expected.

Welcome Magic and many congratulations! How are you feeling? :happydance:

PS. just want to check, that no-one else (other than invitees) can post or see posts in here?


----------



## Reedy

Hmmm not sure about the privacy in here hun x I'd check it out or ask a mod x either that or find another closed one & see if you can view it x 

I'm forcing myself to eat crackers ugh but what I really want is to be say outside eating a ploughmans lunch with an ice cold drink x


----------



## Reedy

Just had a look & I can view & post in other closed threads, what's the point of it being closed then? X


----------



## Poshie

Oh, that's not so good.


----------



## Reedy

I thought maybe closed meant you couldn't post unless invited hmmm might ask in the forum help bit x


----------



## magicvw

May be "closed" just means that you don't want any non-invited people to join. Seems a bit stupid though as you could just add something in the title yourself anyway :shrug:

Poshie - I feel great! I don't have any symptoms but I didn't with my 2 previous pregnancies so that's fine by me! Still sinking in. Gonna toddle off and do an ickle afternoon test now :blush:


----------



## MissyMojo

i kept poas for about 6 days - then randomly at 6w lol!


----------



## magicvw

I'm only 10dpo and the doctors here are not interested until you are 2 weeks' late, so I have a lot of poas ahead of me to stay sane! :haha:


----------



## MissyMojo

have u got plenty supplies then ?


----------



## magicvw

Haven't counted them but may be got 15-20? Once I'm past 14dpo the ones I can buy here will work, but they don't sell early tests here :growlmad: Mind you, I have a 3-a-day habit :blush:


----------



## Sambatiki

Magic - WELCOME!!!! Will add you to the front page! I knew you'd help the convo in here :haha:

Missy - Did you get a little sleep?

Poshie - Why what did you want to say??? :muaha:

Krissi - Where are you?? Hope youre ok xx 

Reedy - Are you out enjoying the sunshine? 

AFM - Scan went well..... Ive been put foward again!!! Due 1st January!! :yipee: All good, but the doc is recommending the anti d at 12 weeks. Really pleased, scan pic to follow tonight xx


----------



## MissyMojo

not really - i managed to doze a bit while maddox slept - went out to the park with the other mums n babies, but i dont like it, its not enclosed, or toddler friendly in the slighest and i felt to sick to run after an escapee so aftre 30 mins we're back in, have put oven on to make tea - wondering what time david will make it in today...


----------



## Poshie

Congrats again on your latest scan and your little raspberry! :yipee: what a great feeling eh? A New Year baby sounds fab :D


----------



## Sambatiki

Missy - That doesnt sound too fun. Hope David's home early. I notice you always call him David... does he not like Dave? 

Poshie - Thanks! Im liking the new raspberry status xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

His dad is called dave, so hes always been david or humps,


----------



## mum2joe

Afternoon bump buds :hugs:
& welcome huge congrats magic :flower::kiss: & you can't say you're off to Poas & not post pics....cough up :rofl:
Missy did your sleep help with the sickyness? I find an hour or so in the morning really helps mine, takes about half an hour after waking for it to return, so that's when I usually have my meal for the day, then it's all downhill from there :dohh:
My hubby is away for 4 days next week & I'm dreading it, he's been bloody brilliant while I've been so sick, done all the housework, run joe to school, I've been spoilt, so next week will be a challenge to say the least...
Poshie I didn't realise it wasn't private, but now you've got us all itching to know what you wanted to say :rofl:
& as for you mrs sambs I'm not talking to you, no one likes a show off, how very dare you overtake me :rofl:


----------



## MissyMojo

A sleep did help, until i had to run around the park un the heat


----------



## Sambatiki

M2J - Thats strange.... It says on my ticker 222 days to go and Im 8+2 but on yours your 8+3 but have 223 days to go..... WTF?? :shrug:


----------



## MissyMojo

very strange!


----------



## mum2joe

I *think* it's because my cycle was 31days, so that was the date given from my lmp on march 26th :shrug:
It's the date I got from t'internet calcliatory thingummybobs & it's the date Geraldine got from her twirly circley jobby & from her computer at the surgery, but we all know that baba will come when he's ready, if he's anything like joe it will be another 2 week overdue induction, the joys :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

Haha Samba and M2J, have you noticed how I've been deliberately avoiding answering your question about what I was going to say........:D

What I wouldn't do for a day time nap.....that would be bliss :sleep:

PS. tickers have minds of their own you know :haha:


----------



## MissyMojo

wonder if i can frog leap you with delivery and have an early baby  maddox was 16days early .....


----------



## mum2joe

Wow I would have so loved to have been early with joe, but it was always going to be a bit of a guessing game as to dates as I hadn't had a period for 2 years & he was only 6lb 12oz, so not sure he ever was technically overdue going off his weight :shrug: but remember at the end feeling as if I'd been preggers FOREVER! Will be interesting to see how far I go this time as I do actually have a lmp date to go from.

& poshie you are such a tease :rofl:


----------



## MissyMojo

it was a fight to keep him in that long... he wanted to come at 31w and 34.....


----------



## mum2joe

Yikers that's scary!what did they do to stop it happening??you did really well to keep him in as long as you did then!


----------



## MissyMojo

i had steriod injection for his lungs, votorol drip for a week then home on bed rest with yutopar(anti contraction / muscle relaxant) tablets til 34w, bed rest sucks.


----------



## krissi

Hi girls sorry been a busy few days being prison warden to Paul to make sure he doesnt go awol again!! So far so good!!!

Had mw on Weds and got to hear heartbeat.... love it!! She said I wouldn't hear anything as was too early but begged her anyway but as soon as she put the doppler on there it was nice and strong. Sounds very different to Charleigh so Paul thinks boy but who knows!!

This hot weather does nothing to help my sickness or my cravings for a glass of rose!!

Magic congrats hunni xx

M2J, Missy and Samba loving seeing those weeks flying by not long til 12 weeks!!!

When are your next scans?


----------



## MissyMojo

i have mw today - david works with her, shes one of the last mw's the army trained, and he says shes nice, 
have put my face on and done my hair, more of a confidence needed thing than anything else, should hopefully have a scan apt by time i'm back so watch this space xxxx


----------



## magicvw

Good luck Missy!

Here is my poas from this morning (11dpo)

https://i302.photobucket.com/albums/nn115/magicbabyvw/IMGP0653.jpg

Can't wait for the lines to get darker! Also I counted my poas and only have 10 left  had a lot of opks mixed in there too. Will have to ration myself! :haha:


----------



## MissyMojo

Pretty :-D


----------



## Poshie

Morning ladies :) Loving the latest line magic :D

Good luck with your mw appt missy, hope you get that scan date sorted too.

Krissi, glad things going ok so far with DH. It's lovely to hear the heartbeat isn't it. I have to say, that the sound of Pud's sounds the same (to me) as my son's but there you go! I know it's supposed to be 'horses falloping' for girls and 'trains' for boys.


----------



## MissyMojo

mw was alright, really lovely lady, said no problem with an early scan and faxed fopd a scan request marked urgent, should get a phone call back by wed with an apt, and omg germany are scan happy!
8-10w, 12-13 nt scan, 20-22 anomaly, 31w growth scan, 40w scan + the possibility of others if the consulants wish it!
gave me all my notes and info etc which i'm going to read through with a brew while trouble naps :D


----------



## Poshie

Wow and yay for all the scans! :happydance: Glad the appt went okay and mw was lovely :D


----------



## MissyMojo

i never have more than 3/4 weeks between all the apts hoping i can fit a trip in to the uk inbetween them all


----------



## Reedy

Wow that's a lot of scans lol, glad all went well with mw x 

Hope you guys are all well xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

happy saturday girls

i went out to a ladies night last night, was a free bar - even the chocolates bars n crisps n stuff ll, and everyone brought something to eat so there was a good buffet spread.
left at 10 tho as maddox wasnt settling for david - by the time i got in he'd beeen asleep 10 mins - sods law.i went straight to bed myself tho,

whats everyones plans ?


----------



## krissi

Had a nightmare Friday night Paul got really drunk and for some unknown reason brought a cockroach home that he says walked over him in the taxi so spent ten mins trying to pursuade him not to show it to me and to put it in a jar and then a further 20 mins shouting and wrestling it off him and putting said jar and colin the cockroach in the garden rather than my front room! Saturday morning he explained that he had refused to pay for the cab due to Colin walking over him and had kept him as evidence! Anyway Colin was promptly driven all the way across town and disposed of...yuck still having nightmares over that bloody thing!!

Saturday much better went into town and then went for lunch. The work that Paul was supposed to be doing to earn some pre rehab money for me and Charleigh didnt really pan out as his foot was run over by the waltzer ride he was working on so at least he can not run away as he can now hardly walk!! 

My sis in law bought us a 8ft paddling pool which took all night to fill so will be having a dip today as have all Pauls family over for a bbq as he goes into rehab on Tues (fingers crossed).

My bump is huge this time round i look about third tri already and I am fed up!!! I have even painted my toe nails twice this weekend in case it becomes impossible sooner rather than later!!

Hows everyone else?


----------



## magicvw

ooh yikes Krissi what a nightmare! :shock: Why didn't you just squish Colin though? I realllly hate cockroaches - the only bug I'm truly terrified of!

Jealous.com of all your sun - we have so much rain they are forecasting floods for today! :(


----------



## MissyMojo

ewwww cockroaches - i had my fill of them in cyprus, 

hope Paul is ok over the next few days before rehab xx

bless magic - hope you get some sun soon - its overcast this morning, hope it doesnt last long i need to even out my tan lines, doesnt stop maddox playing on the balcony though.

i feel sick on and off but its easing - paranoia wants to kick in but i keep reminding my self in week 7 the placenta forms and takes over a little and sickness eases a bit.


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Peeps!

Krissi - What a F-ing NIGHTMARE!!! Hope that the rest of the weekend is less eventful! 

Missy - Glad all went well with your appointment and YAYYY for loads of scans! :thumbup: 

Magic - I was hoping for some POAS in action in here..... might have to do one myself now! 

Reedy, Poshie & M2J - Hope youre having a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## Reedy

Oh no krissi, that sounds like a right pain in the ass, hope rehab does the trick x 

Ugh Monday again but yay we get 2 days off next week for the jubilee :yipee: hope the weather is nice for it x 

Sickness is easing off now which is good bit tbh I keep forgetting im pregnant lol I'm at that inbetween stage x


----------



## Poshie

Morning ladies.

Hope your weekend got better krissi, sounds like a nightmare!

Yes Reedy, can't wait for a short working week next week. That will mean just working thurs and fri for me, yay! :yipee:

2nd tri 'feeling normal' bit is nice. I feel pretty normal still, other than being big and tired and feeling lots of movement.

All okay here. Nice relaxing weekend really. DH was ill for most of it but he's feeling better today, thank goodness. Went over neighbour's house yesterday afternoon so K played with their children and we had some adult chat. They had a massive pool but it was too cold for K! (that's my boy) ;)

How is everyone else today?

PS. Best of luck to M2J with her scan today :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

had a lazy weekend - got food shop planned for tomro, waiting nervously for a scan apt, my next mw apt is 16wk apt- 26th July


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Sexy preggers birds! 

Krissi - Is it today he goes to rehab?? Hope the rest of the weekend was OK xxx 

Reedy - YAYYYY for less MS!!! Think you might be passing it on though..... 

Poshie - Sounds like a lovely weekend

M2J - GOOD LUCK!!! Cant wait to hear all about it xxx 

Missy - Fingers crossed you hear something this week xxx 

Magic & Elm - Hope you both had a lovely weekend xxx 

AFM.... this morning I felt (and still do) a little bit icky.... I really could have puked! Dont mind though as Ive had it quite easy so far. I know its going to come back and bite me in the arse though. MW today at 3.15 :yipee: 

Could everyone check the front page to make sure Ive got all your appointments correct.... Missy - I'll update yours now xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

im feeling more and more icky as the day goes on.. i wake fine then get progressivly sick,

gl for rehab with paul, krissi,
enjoy your scan M2J


----------



## Reedy

Wahooo so glad I passed my pukeyness on to you samba finally lol x 
What time is m2js scan?


----------



## magicvw

Good luck M2j!! :hugs:

Here are some tests for you lovely ladies! 10-14 dpo! Thank god today's test went properly dark as yesterday's was shite.

https://i302.photobucket.com/albums/nn115/magicbabyvw/IMGP0672.jpg


----------



## magicvw

Samba - My dates to add BFP 23/5/12. Oh I mean "date". :haha:


----------



## Reedy

Those are some fab tests magic x


----------



## MissyMojo

whoops - played sims3 instead of joining maddox in a nap - i'm gonna regret it by 5pm lol


----------



## mum2joe

Hello bump buds :hugs:
Scan day :wohoo: feels so weird to be excited about a scan :blush: can't wait!!
Appointment is 4.10pm, so it's going to be a bit of a mad dash, got to pick joe up from school, park at the hospital, which is always a fecking nightmare! Joe then has to get changed in the hospital loo's as I have to drop him off at his new job at 5, so it's going to be a manic few hours, feel :sleep: just thinking about it!! At least it's a bit cooler here today.
So could take me a while to update, though will text sambs so she can let y'all know :hugs:
Hope you have a fab booking in sambs :thumbup:
Magic those tests look spot on :cloud9: step away now!!
Had a lovely relaxing weekend in between the horrendous sickness, with the added bonus of raging diahorrea, nice! Had barbies Saturday & Sunday, was so nice sitting in the garden in the evening sun.
Missy, hope the sickness doesn't get too bad, I have maximum respect for those of you with little ones, really don't know how you manage :nope:
Poshie, glad dh is feeling better, hope you're all better for the bank holiday weekend :hugs:
Krissi, hope dh is behaving on his last couple of days, isn't it tomorrow the rehab begins? :hugs: to you all x


----------



## MissyMojo

M2J how was your scan? piccies??

maddox is in bed - im ready to head there myself - but will resist - have my soaps to watch!


----------



## mum2joe

Evening lovelies, scan was perfect, he's grown like mad, saw little stumpy leggies waving like mad, & the umbilical cord & heartbeat thumping away, only 1 photo today, but we were in a mad rush as we were over 40 mins late being called in!

Here's my baba doing a headstand!

https://i1249.photobucket.com/albums/hh504/Sarah_Southall/80e8c620.jpg


& have been brave & started my preggers journo, link is in my sig xx


----------



## MissyMojo

YAY for happy scan :D soo cute :D


----------



## Reedy

Glad all went well worth the scan & your mw appt samba x


----------



## Poshie

Fabulous news M2J, many congratulations! :yipee: such a huge relief i know :hugs: Jac is looking gorgeous x


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies, 

M2J - GORGE scan pic. :cloud9:

Missy - I havent played for ages. 

AFM had my first MW appointment and it was FAB! I have such a lovely MW I cant wait to see her again. She didnt manage to get my blood but they will do it at my next scan. Got my blue folder :cloud9: Its made it all feel so official now.... scan pics, maternity wear, blue folder.... whatever next! :cloud9: Ive also started my new journo but havent managed to change the link yet :dohh:

Hope everyone else is OK.


----------



## Reedy

Morning guys x 

How are we all this morning? X 
Kerry what comes next is heartburn, piles, cankles & wind :haha: enjoy x 

Ante natal at 11, bit nervous, don't Know why though x


----------



## MissyMojo

:hug: reedy x hope alls well, im sure theres nothing to worry about, are you getting blood taken again?

:) kerry for a preggo land journal!! will head over there soonies x


----------



## Poshie

Congrats M2J and Samba on making the move to Preggo Lane. I'm sure you will both be very happy there ;) 

Good luck with your appt today Reedy. I can understand you being nervous, you're not sure what to expect. :hugs:

How are you feeling this morning Missy?


----------



## MissyMojo

im feeling very green, :/
and a bit miffed at the hubby for not leaving the bank card so i can do the food shop.. gonna have to see what i have in my account (wont be much only CB goes in it and i've already spent 30 of it on a doppler)


----------



## Poshie

Ahh that's not so good. Are you a SAHM Missy?


----------



## MissyMojo

yup
hubbys in the army and were currently posted to germany, and theres not many jobs out here, 
was a sahm mum in cyprus too, but worked for Orange when we were living in the uk.


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - What time is your appointment? 

Missy - Pants on DH not leaving the card :( 

Krissi, Poshie, Magic, M2J & Elm - :hi: Hope youre all OK xx


----------



## Poshie

Yo dude :wave: yep, all okay here ta :D


----------



## Sambatiki

Poshie - And not too busy I see :haha:


----------



## Poshie

:haha: what makes you say that? ;) Popping up everywhere aren't I!


----------



## Sambatiki

Poshie - :haha: Yup!


----------



## MissyMojo

"early" scan apt 14th June @ 10+2!!! not so early eh?
managed to get 50 out of my account and got some food in x


----------



## Poshie

Hmmm, no not so early missy! Same day as my anti d jab :D


----------



## MissyMojo

really frustrating i kinda had my hopes set on making sure everything was ok sooner rather than later, especially when the NT scan is between 11 and 13w....

i'm bout ready to strangle my mardy son!


----------



## Reedy

Appt was at 11 but didn't get seen till 12.50 :dohh: weight, urine & BP fine, ok to have a natural birth & scan & clinic appt booked for 38 weeks x 

Missy - F is actually being pretty good today & quite happy, it's normally the opposite x hope he cheers up soon x


----------



## magicvw

Glad your appt went well Reedy! :hugs:


----------



## buffycat

Just popped on...not been here for ages!

Reedy.....wow...congratulations....so pleased for you! I can guarantee that time files so much quicker second time round!

And Samba too...woooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## MissyMojo

so pleased you had a good apt, Reedy :D 

maddox is less of a mardy bum now i've stripped him down to just his vest, but he wouldnt eat his tea, or the banana i offered, he ate the chocoate finger tho!


----------



## mum2joe

Is it still really hot over there missy? It's cooling down here but still beautifully sunny. Love all your new piccies in your sig, it's fab!
Poshie stop spamming :rofl: & Kerry stop encouraging her :rofl:
Reedy, feet up tonight & get some food down you after all that being messed about :growlmad:
I'm sooooo :sleep: but have to go pick joe up from his gardening job when he texts me so all naps are out, hope it means I sleep through tonight!
Had an early start today as one of joes friends was an olympic torch bearer at 7.50 this morning, so dropped him off early to cheer him on
Been so sick this afternoon, just for a change :dohh: but still smiling after seeing jacs legs waving yesterday so I'll let him off for making his mummy suffer!
Hope you all have a good evening bumpy buds :friends:


----------



## MissyMojo

hope you feel better soon hunni x

its lovely and sunny here still was 23 earlier, :D its still 17c at 7:15pm!


----------



## Reedy

Hey buffy how are you? Do you have 2 now? Hows Enid? X 

Had my dinner now doing my hair then going to sit & eat a cornetto I found in the freezer lol bonus x


----------



## buffycat

Hello!

Enid is now 2 and a half.....gone so quickly. We also have little Anna now....she was born July 4th last year.....very quick she was too....so she is coming up to 11 months. I really am so very lucky to have 2 beautiful little girls.

When are you due Reedy?


----------



## Reedy

Oh wow that's great x how's Enid with her little sister? X congrats long overdue I know lol x 

I'm due October 30th, 2 days after Finley's birthday lol x


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Everyone!

BUFFY!!!! - Glad to see you lady!!! Good to hear all is well with your little ladies xx Are you now all back to work? Is the disgusting pig man still there? 

M2J - Hope you managed to get an early night xx 

Reedy - Its good that they're going to keep an eye on you this time, I bet you have a 'PERFECTS' birth anyway xxx When is your 38 week scan and I'll pop it on the front. 

Missy - Sorry the scan isnt as early as you wanted :grr: Can you get it changed? Hope that M is in a better mood today.

Magic - Hope youre ok xxx 

Poshie - Alright fellow spammer :haha: 

AFM..... scan's been changed to 22nd June :grr: Bit peed off as wanted to tell my grandparents when I go up next Friday. But hey-ho Ive had loads of scans so far and for that Im really grateful. Doppler should be arriving this week :yipee: Ive read some reviews that people have heard it from 9 weeks 4 days... so fingers crossed. 

Hope everyone has a happy hump day! xxx 

https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_D-LZxhXlNXY/SLaRItHsj_I/AAAAAAAAD68/qvkRlNSShZk/s400/funny-pictures.jpg


----------



## Reedy

My scan is the 16th October at 8.30am x 

Poo about the scan but it will be so much more detailed then x the time will soon go by x 
Oooh exciting about the Doppler x even now I have to press down a bit to hear it, think he hides from me :haha: x


----------



## MissyMojo

scan is as early as they can fit me in :( but since im looking at a family emergency bk in uk, im glad its when it is as it gives me time to go home and see family and be back in time for the scan


----------



## Reedy

Hope everything is ok with your family missy x


----------



## MissyMojo

my great gran had a stroke a few months back , and is unable to feed herself, so has been on a feeding tube, but its blocked once again, the drs arent going to replace it this time as shes too old , frail n weak,, so theyere making her comfortable and itll only be a matter of time before she passes, so im going to try and gt home if not in time for her, at least for the funeral.


----------



## Reedy

Oh I'm so sorry missy :hugs: xx


----------



## MissyMojo

shes had a damn good innings, shes late 80's early 90's (i dont know exactly) is a great great grandma, and has had a good life, shes lived in her own home right up ntil the stroke with the help from one of her grandaughters (my dads cousin) has seen the world , holidayed all over the place, 
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/379826_141772855931902_100002975655459_184529_1245969079_n.jpg


----------



## Sambatiki

Missy - Im sorry about your nan :hugs: :hugs: I hope she is made as comfortable as possible :hugs:

Reedy - Will update for you hun xx


----------



## Reedy

That's a lovely photo of the 3 of you xxx


----------



## magicvw

Missy - sorry to hear about your Nan :( :hugs:

Buffy - my gran was called Enid! I've never heard of anyone else with that name (except Enid Blyton of course!) :D

Hope everyone's ok! I am finding it hard to remember I am preggers as no symptoms whatsoever!!!


----------



## MissyMojo

im not too bad, bit upset that i cant make it home :( we just cant afford it :(


----------



## Reedy

Morning guys x 

Magic I'm 18 weeks & still forget I'm pregnant sometime lol x 

Missy, sorry money is stopping you from going home :hugs: xxx 

Afm- feeling quite a bit more movement now, kept me awake last night as I kept smiling everytime I got kicked lol x


----------



## MissyMojo

yay for lots of movement :D

400E for a return ticket for me and little man!!!! we jsut cant afford that! its crazy! we could drive over and go on over night ferry for less! but david cant get leave :(


----------



## Poshie

Oh no, I'm sorry about your Nan missy and that you can't get home :hugs:

Hello Buffy, long time no see, good to hear from you :D Sounds like you have your hands full with your lovely girls x

Movements are very reassuring aren't they Reedy :)


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Everyone 

Magic - I cant believe it sometimes either, its amazing isnt it. 

Missy - I hope you can find away to get back :hugs: Where do you have to fly from? 

Reedy - YAYY for lots of movement!!! 

Poshie, Buffy, Krissi and Elm - :hugs:

AFM..... feeling soooo tired today after having a busy day yesterday. Cant wait to get into bed xxx


----------



## Reedy

Missy- that's really expensive, can you not get a cheap flight with easyjet or one of the other cheap airlines? X 

Poshie - yes, loving the kicks, makes it feel all the more real even though it's quite soft atm x 
Kerry- early night for you tonight then x I'll be glad when your in 2nd tri so we get our msn nights back lol x


----------



## MissyMojo

i've looked at sleazyjet - can only fly me into manchester - so i'd have to get trains from manchester - newcastle, and they want 320 so by time i add in trains its still bout 400
flybe will do hannover - newcastle VIA southampton! and cost just as much as KLM, 
KLM is hannover - amsterdam - newcastle,

i've just accepted the fact we cant afford it :(

had a lazy day today - think i'll be in bed early tho


----------



## magicvw

Pants Missy :( The cheapo airlines are not so cheap when it's last minute :( SOrry hun x


----------



## MissyMojo

just looked for 1 week in aug, so in advance with klm i can fly for only 170! its crazy,

gonna watch me soaps n head to bed i rekon x


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Peeps

Missy - Hope you get it sorted :hugs:

Reedy - :haha: Ended up staying up later last night but we had to tidy up as we've got estate agents coming over today :( 

Hope everyone is OK! What are you all doing for the jubilee weekend?


----------



## MissyMojo

i got my scan moved :D rang this morning - cancellation :D 6th june 1.40 :D


----------



## Reedy

Morning x 

Kerry - boo On having to tidy up late at night x how you feeling this morning? 

Missy - yay for scan being moved x less than a week to go now x 

Afm- feel sick this morning bleurgh hopefully it will shift as the day goes on x lots of movement last night again which was lovely x 

Not got much planned for the jubilee weekend, there are a few bits going on around the village so will probably go to a couple of those x 
How about you? X


----------



## Poshie

:yipee: on the earlier scan Missy!

:wave: everyone else!

We dont' have a great deal planned this weekend. DH may be going to visit some friends in Dorset for a night and then Monday I think we'll have a family day down at our local club. The pre school has activities on and the bar is open from 12pm, bouncy castles etc. Think K will like it. Tuesday I may do something with my neighbour (the one with the pool) whilst our DH's play golf. All depends on the weather which isn't looking great actually....

Reedy - I still have the odd day of feeling shite I have to say. Not as bad as 1st tri but enough to make me feel bleurgh.


----------



## Reedy

Weather is supposed to be pants, raining Sunday & Monday boooo x the nice weather was a week too early x


----------



## MissyMojo

had a lovely walk into town this morning and had hot choc n a vanilla berliner (dohnut) going to put maddox down for a nap, then we'll head to the school jubilee jamboree, 
saturday nothing/housework
sunday, big jubilee party out the back of my flat with all the neighbours, BBQ n music, im making pizzas and cookies for it and i've put together the music
Monday in the RBL Jubilee party.
tuesday nothing
wed scan!!!!!


----------



## Poshie

How is the Jubilee going down over there? I guess you are getting together with fellow Englishmen for the celebrations? Don't imagine Germany are doing anything special for it?!


----------



## Reedy

Sounds like a fab weekend missy x take lots of photos.


----------



## MissyMojo

i'm over here cos hubbys in army, posted to hohne, but a lot of army housing is in bergen, so its a big british community 
the germans in town are oblivious i think lol


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - Feeling ok today... but I think there is some growing going on as getting stretchy kind of pains... almost feeling like AF'y pains :grr: Yesterday I had some *youknowwhat* so hoping its that. 

Missy - Sounds like a fun celebration you have planned. I thought you would have something planned with being in the army barracks. YAYY for scan date.... still think you stole mine... :haha:

Poshie - Sounding very nice. 

Has anyone heard from Krissi?


----------



## MissyMojo

the army garrison itself hasnt got anythin planned :shrug: its just individuals, the school and the british legion that have planned things, but it should be a good weekend no matter x


----------



## MissyMojo

i havent heard from krissi - has anyone text her?


----------



## Sambatiki

I'll text her today. xxx

Hope everyone is OK xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

i had a terrible night with maddox, so feel like poo, poo thats been ran over by a truck, radiated, sandblasted and put on a spin cycle. 

but Davids being a star, hes taken maddox out for a walk as he needs camping gas, and im on strict instrutions not to do housework, hes done some dishes and will finish the kitchen when he gets back.

excited for my scan and nervous too, my 1st ever apt with a dildocam!


----------



## Reedy

:yipee: for dildocam lol x 
That's good of David to do all that for you so you get a bit of rest x 
Dh is on days so he's gone till 6.30pm, Finley woke up at 6.30am & for 3 hours straight was a complete pain in the backside, he's being alright now though as we're at my parents x 
Been to the cook shop & bought some edible pink glitter, claret food courting paste & flower paste which you put in to royal icing & it makes the icing more plyable & easier to work with so that will come in handy for dashes moshi monsters x 

Kerry - hows the youknowwhat?


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi there, 

Text Krissi and shes OK but Paul came out of rehab, he's decided he's made a mistake and he's going back on wednesday. 

Missy - Dildo cam is fine... its a bit undignified... but no worse than having a smear. Besides you've a baby anyway... tbh I prefer dildo cam as the picture is so much clearer than an abdominal one. 

Reedy - Have fun with the icing! xxx 

AFM - You know what has gone its more like streaky CM iygwim. Just at home really bored.


----------



## Reedy

Hope Paul sticks rehab out this time x 

Glad youknowwhat has gone x


----------



## MissyMojo

How was everyones jubilee weekend? 
Scan tomorrow, nervous and excited!


----------



## Reedy

Had a lovely long weekend thanks, didn't do a great deal but was nice to be off x how was yours? X 
I saw 2 magpies this morning & thought of you Missy x how your scan goes well, what time is your appt? X 

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning folks!

Krissi - Hope he goes in and stays in this time :hugs:

Missy - LOADS of luck!!! Look forward to your text!! Let me know if you want me to update or leave it for you to do xxx 

Reedy - Glad you had a nice few days off.

Poshie - How was your time off? 

Magic - Hope youre OK 

AFM - had a nice mixture of busy and doing nothing :thumbup: Going to try and call up to change my scan so that DH is able to come with me. Never know... might end up getting a slightly closer one :winkwink:


----------



## MissyMojo

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/2012-06-06134851.jpg
Measuring 8+4 all is fab :-D


----------



## Sambatiki

Missy - Congrats!! Really pleased all is well xx


----------



## Reedy

That's fab news missy x really happy for you x


----------



## MissyMojo

picture spam is in my journal or FB :D


----------



## MissyMojo

right - kerry my new apts are as follows
2nd july- nt scan and bloods
11th july - apt to discuss blood screening results
26th july - 16w mw apt


----------



## Reedy

Morning x 

Kerry, just checked the front page & you have put my edd at 30th november bit it's 30th October x 

Missy is it feeling a bit more real now you've had your scan? X


----------



## MissyMojo

yup :D 
keep looking at my scan pics :D cant wait for my next scan, 
got a doppler ready to try with in a week or so.


----------



## Poshie

Congrats on the scan Missy, lovely news :D


----------



## Poshie

Good time off thanks Samba.....up until yesterday when I felt like shite with this cold. Hope the worst is over. Kane had a rough night and was up at 9.30pm and 12.30pm for about an hour each time. Fortunately he went through til 7.10am after the 2nd time.

Update for first page (when you get time - no biggy) MW appt at 28 weeks + Anti D Jab (12 & 14 June)


----------



## Sambatiki

Just updated the front page with everyones dates! 

Poshie - Hope you feel better soon xxx 

Missy - I cant stop looking at mine either... its amazing isnt it! 

Reedy - Sorry :flower:

Hope everyone else is all OK xxx


----------



## Reedy

That's ok him just didn't fancy going an extra 4 weeks lol x


----------



## MissyMojo

Im shattered n ready fpr nap as soon as maddox goes down, had neighbours two here so she could clean flat, doing swap 2moro, she has maddox so i can clean my place:D


----------



## Poshie

Ah that's nice you can do the swap thing with your neighbour to get stuff done or have a sleep, good idea!


----------



## Sambatiki

Missy - Thats a good idea.... wish I could go to sleep.... 

BNB is sooooo quiet atm and Im sooooo bored!!


----------



## Reedy

What do you mean it's boring?? What about the rivating conversation on pelvic floor exercises & peeing yourself in my journo :haha: 

Missy - that's good that you have someone to watch M while you clean x I just wait till dh is off work & hope he does the cleaning lol x


----------



## Poshie

Reedy said:


> What do you mean it's boring?? What about the rivating conversation on pelvic floor exercises & peeing yourself in my journo :haha:

Exactamundo :D


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - That is interesting and hopefully will help when I sneeze later on. 

Anyone fancy writing up some discplinary notes for me? Im off to the canteen to get a cheese and coleslaw roll.... and some salt and vinegar crisps... yummers!


----------



## Reedy

It will, you laugh now but you'll thank me in the long run lol x 

I'm doing cutouts & I'm bored x I've nearly eaten my toffee crisp & I want another, major craving x


----------



## MissyMojo

i have a tired little boy fighting his nap! id rather be bored


----------



## Poshie

Ooo not much fun Missy, I know!

Reedy, what are 'cutouts'?


----------



## Sambatiki

Ended up getting an egg mayo roll instead.... I cant stand the smell of eggs being cooked but OMG... Im loving it!!! 

Missy - Hope he gets off soon xxx 

Poshie - Stuff on Photoshop. 

Reedy - Have another one.... go on....


----------



## Poshie

I envisaged Reedy at her desk with magazine clippings and a pair of scissors!


----------



## MissyMojo

hes laying on living room floor watching this morning 
dont think hes gona nap today - which means a bad night tonight :/


----------



## Poshie

Oh dear Missy, not good, I feel for you :hugs:


----------



## Reedy

Haha no not glue & scissors lol its on photoshop, photograph items & then I use the cutting tool on PS so the artists can add them to layouts iyswim x 

Missy - not good when they fight sleep x hopefully Phil & holly will make him nod off x 

Kerry- I would but I haven't got anymore at work x


----------



## Sambatiki

Poshie - Now that would be fun!! :haha:

Missy - Hope he falls asleep in front of the telly for you.


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - What not even in the vender?


----------



## Reedy

We don't have a vending machine x us I don't have any money either lol x


----------



## MissyMojo

its ruth n eamon today so swiftly turned over to 5usa for a bit on csi:ny,
maddox is using a nappy box and a step up to the sofa! and climbing off and on it. going to try putting him down at 2( so 20 mins time)


----------



## Reedy

Oh god Ruth & Eamon are enough to send anyone asleep x


----------



## MissyMojo

:rofl: hes growling at the sofa cos he cant get up on it without the box! but has yet to move the box closer!


----------



## Poshie

They are funny aren't they. Kane can get really annoyed if things don't go his way!


----------



## MissyMojo

right - nap time take 2


----------



## Reedy

Good luck x


----------



## Sambatiki

Missy - Good luck! 

https://homepage.mac.com/jfstrain/blogpics/mar04/cartoonwork.jpg


----------



## MissyMojo

hes been in ther 20mins - hes let off the odd whinge n squeal but he's mostly quiet, would help if ppl in upstairs flat stopped making a racket!!
cant w8 to live in a house again!!!!


----------



## krissi

Hi girls sorry I have been missing for so long but things have been kind of hectic here!

I am OK just under a month til my 20 week scan so excited!!

Charleigh is crawling now and life is totally turned upside down.. they grow up far too quick!

Hope everyone else is OK will try and catch up.


----------



## MissyMojo

glad your doing ok krissi :D

my great gran passed last night :cry:

maddox slept pretty well 8-12-8:30


----------



## Reedy

Krissi- glad all is ok x they do grow up far too quick don't they x 

Missy - I'm so sorry to hear about your great nan :hugs: hope your ok x 

Woke up with a wonky tummy this morning lol think peanut likes the left hand side x


----------



## Poshie

Morning :)

Oh I'm sorry about your great nan missy :hugs:

Glad you are ok krissi, good to hear from you. :happydance: for crawling!

Reedy, wonky tummy is funny:D I get that sometimes too, on my right hand side as I look down. it pokes out. I can feel hard bits of baby when I touch bump - I'm no good at telling which part is which though!


----------



## krissi

Just got a call Paul has walked out of rehab again :(


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies, 

Reedy - Awww how cute! Loving the wonky belly :cloud9: 

Poshie - I bet youre seeing some pretty cool stuff! 

Missy - Sorry about your GN :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:#

Krissi - :hugs: I hope this is going to work out xx 

AFM - All good. Doppler has finally arrived but she's sent the wrong one :grr: without the LCD screen but she's giving me a bit of a refund and Im going to sell it on Amazon and get the one I want instead. Had a go with it and can only hear the whooshing sound... :shrug: Tried with full bladder and loads of gel. Will have another go later. 

Oooooh OBEM is on shortly!!! :wohoo:


----------



## MissyMojo

aw hunni :hugs: have they said if he gave a reason?


----------



## Reedy

Krissi - sorry hun, you don't deserve this x I know it's easy to say but how many chances will you give him? Xxx 

Kerry- boo on the Doppler, hope you manage to get the one you want x


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Peeps! 

Happy Monday! Is it pissing down were you all are?


----------



## Reedy

Yep it's horrible but glad we had such nice weather yesterday x


----------



## MissyMojo

19c and sunny, but rain forcast


----------



## Poshie

Morning ladies :) How are we doing? Flooding round her so my 5 min car trip to work took an hour!

Oh no, sorry about P krissi, nightmare :hugs:

What channel was OBEM on then and what series?


----------



## MissyMojo

channel 4, 7pm, 
last night was the fashoin designer couple, the lady who had a really tough noisy labour and the couple where the baby came quickly and was a bruiser.

im feeling realy sickly today, but its weird, almost like im too full kind of sick.


----------



## Sambatiki

Poshie - It was the one with the 'perfects' and Kerry who's baby had shoulder distocia. Not sure what series. Pants on the rain hun we used to get flooding in my village but they set up a commitee and they straightened and widened the brook. 

Reedy - Its not so bad when you have to work. 

Missy - Its a horrid feeling isnt it :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

Its makinf me so irritable today, i just want to cry but have a toddler wantong to climb on ne


----------



## Poshie

Pregnancy and climbing toddlers aren't a great combination Missy!


----------



## Reedy

Morning ladies x how are we all this morning? 
Loved listening to sonics heartbeat in Kerry's journo last night, so amazing x 

So I'm 20 weeks today & halfway through, I still think its going quite slow which I like x 
Scan tomorrow, can't wait x


----------



## MissyMojo

Happy halfway :)


----------



## MissyMojo

I have a snotty baby still so keepong him in today, got new neighbours coming over for tea at 5, doing a simple spag bol.
Loved kerrys vid of sonics hb, 
Managed to get thumper last nite too 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRElwf88eWE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Reedy

Aww that's so cool missy x love hearing the HB, I'm going to have to get my Doppler out tonight now x 
Hope M feels better x


----------



## MissyMojo

hes not too bad, but his nose is a river of green and his eyes are a bit sticky , so its a cbeebies day


----------



## Poshie

Morning :)

Lovely vid Missy :D

Colds are one of the worst things I think.....constant snottyness and trouble sleeping and that's just me! ;)

I have my 28 week midwife appt so full blood count (great) and the usual other checks. It's a 12.15pm so will report back here after.


----------



## Reedy

Poor M, I feel full of a cold today too x 

Hope mw goes well today P & thd bloods don't hurt too much x


----------



## Poshie

I've had the mother of all colds since Thursday and it only seems to be me that has it! At some points last Friday I could barely breathe, let alone talk, as I was so full of mucus. Getting better but still not gone yet. Need to invent a cure for colds! :D


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Everyone

Happy Slump day! 

Reedy - Happy 20 weeks! Can you record peanut for us? 

Missy - YAYY for hearing Thumper! :yipee: 

Poshie - Happy 28 weeks :yipee: Good luck with your bloods xx 

AFM - All good here feeling better than I did yesterday, think the trick is to graze all day. Oohhh and some extra strong mints seem to be helping :thumbup: Cant believe Im a LIME! :wohoo:


----------



## Poshie

Grazing all day = good idea :D

I love limes - I have a thing for lime cordial with fizzy water and a topping of lemonade :D


----------



## Reedy

HB or placenta lol, I'll give it a go but not sure how it will turn out x 
Seems Tuesday is a changeover day for most of us x


----------



## Sambatiki

Poshie - I dont like them.... just the one in my tummy! :winkwink: My mum LOVES lime squash though.


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - :haha: You'll know which one youre getting xxx


----------



## Poshie

I was thinking the same thing about Tuesdays Reedy :D

I like sour things generally and things like lime are not great for heartburn, but there you go!


----------



## Reedy

i'm loving beetroot atm, I ate a full jar last night :blush:


----------



## MissyMojo

i dont like lime juice or beetroot - im living on tictacs atm! feel rotten today

and maddox's blackout blind keeps falling down, and he wont go for his nap! :hissy:


----------



## krissi

I have cravings for fishcakes and BLT sandwiches from tescos!! Thank god its not chocolate like last time!! I must post a bump pic at some point I am massive already!!


----------



## Reedy

Finley's blackout blind kept doing that too, we had to take it down in the end x 

Krissi - pretty random cravings lol x hope your well x 

I need to do a bump pic too haven't done one in a while x


----------



## MissyMojo

i have his blind stuck up with double sided tape and its still not staying in place - black n nasty wil get employed soon i think, max's room gets the morning sun and i dont fancy 4 am wakeups!
he did eventualy nap yesterday
and then slept 8:15 - 7am
getting my eyebrows waxed at 11, then no plans after that.. just puzzled with my phone, i have it plugged into the charger - but rather than the battery going up, its going down, ?


----------



## Reedy

You can get those portable blackout blinds that have suckers on to stick to the window x 
My phone is crap, I put it on charge sometimes & it doesn't charge at all, heap of junk, can't wait to get a new one x 

Scan day today :yipee: x


----------



## MissyMojo

yay for scan day :D 

i have that blackout blind, i have the tape inbetween the suckers as thy just dont stick properly? i think cyprus heat has ruined the suckers :/ and the tape isnt strong enough to hold it :( we'll get there i spose


----------



## Reedy

Hope you find a better solution x 

Scan was fab & all good x


----------



## MissyMojo

yay 
:D

i just keep sticking it back up every nap/bedtime.
davids away til the 24th :cry::nope: 

magic, how are you? i see you lurking and hope your well,


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi everyone 

Sorry I have been crap. 

HAPPY Thursday! 

Krissi - Good to see you. How is everything at home now?

Missy - Hope you get some new blinds OK

Reedy - Glad all went well with your scan :thumbup:

Poshie - Good luck today with your jab xx 

AFM.... Full of cold (poshie's been spreading her germs!) so feeling pretty shit. Thankfully not feeling so sick anymore so thats all good. Seems like ages away until my scan :(


----------



## Reedy

Morning x 
Missy - :hugs: for David bring away, it's not nice being on your own x 

Poshie - hope the jabs go ok & thanks for giving me & Kerry your cold lol x 

Kerry - your scan isn't too far away, a week on Monday right? Have you got things to keep you occupied inbetween? 

Afm- got a stinking cold & someone swapped my son for the devil in the night, he woke up in a foul mood at 6.25am & whined & cried till 7am :dohh: 
Peanut kicking lots, probably trying to tell his big brother to dro being a Mardy bum lol x


----------



## Poshie

Pleasure on the cold Reedy & Samba.....no really, enjoy! :D

Thanks for the Anti D jab luck, I'm going to need it!

Got to take my boy to the dentist today to get his tooth/gum looked at :( It swelled up yesterday and part of his tooth is going ark. Hope they can do something...


----------



## Reedy

Thanks lol x 
Poor K hope he's alright & they can do something, is he in pain with it? X 
What time is your jab? X


----------



## Poshie

Reedy, he doesn't seem to be in pain and he is eating and drinking fine, but he has woken up early the past two nights with his lip a bit swollen. 

My jab is at 2pm :(


----------



## MissyMojo

i could do with a child/ms/cramp/fatigue free day pretty please!!!!!
arranged to go to pics sunday evening with a friend, a few hours of child free adult life!


----------



## Reedy

I'm feeling you on that missy, I just want a few hours on my own x


----------



## Poshie

You know what? I was thinking the same thing driving to work this morning ladies. Some peace and quiet, just me. This is why I need to book my spa treatment but problem is, I am very skint this month.


----------



## MissyMojo

im going to the pics on sunday night with my neighbour, we're both in need of a time out from being sahm with hubbys in the army & away,
her hubbys about so hes having the kids and we're going to the 5:30 screening of snow white&the huntsman,

im hoping maddox gives in to his nap soon.. i have laundry to put on line/radiators and a bathroom or 2 to clean,


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Peeps

Hope you all had a lovely friday night. 

Reedy - Hope your cold is better xx 

Missy - Happy 10 weeks!!! :yipee:

Poshie - Hope all went well with K's teeth and your jab xxx

AFM - Cold is still here so all I want to do is sleep. But other than that all funky dory! Been ready Jules Oliver's preggers book this morning.


----------



## Reedy

How's the preggers book? 
Missy happy 10 weeks x 

Anyone want a naughty/Mardy 2 & a half year old, he's free to a good home x


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - Its really good and she went through some fertility treatment so for me its a good read. Just on the bit about breastfeeding..... and Mastitis.... :sick:


----------



## Reedy

Sounds perfect x ouchie on the mastitis x


----------



## MissyMojo

hey girls 
happy fathers day to the menfolk / women playing at daddy today - like me! took Max out to feed the ducks and see the horses in the field


----------



## Sambatiki

Missy - Hope you had a nice time.

Having a little mini freak out..... how on earth do you know what to buy for a new baby?? :shrug: There is shit loads of stuff to get!


----------



## MissyMojo

start with the basics,
somewhere to sleep, 
clothes
nappies
a method of transport (buggy/sling)
a method of feeding - boobs/bottle
a carseat
then build from there x

maddox is in his big boy bed!!! took an hour, lots of put backs, lots of cuddles, re-reading stories but we got there will try and get a pic!


----------



## Sambatiki

Missy - Saw in your journo! :wohoo: 

Will have to start making a list! :thumbup:


----------



## Poshie

Morning :D 

Good weekend all? We visited my family in Somerset and had a nice Father's Day. There are alot of things to remember for a new baby....I'm lucky my sister has a baby first, so she was hot on everything I needed. This time round is easier of course, as we have alot of stuff already. You need a list Samba which you can tick stuff off, that's what I did.

Yay for big bed Missy! Kane has his being delivered on Wednesday actually.....;)


----------



## MissyMojo

he slept through no fuss!
https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/598719_246667442109109_445196617_n.jpg


----------



## Poshie

Lovely angle! They do get in to some strange positions don't they! K slept in a big boy bed for the first time on Sat night at my Dad's house. I found him lying with his bum in the air, horizontally on the pillow only!


----------



## MissyMojo

very odd positions 
not sure what to do for naptime - bed or cot?


----------



## Poshie

I will personally be going for bed for nap too, so it remains consistent. ;)


----------



## MissyMojo

Wish me luck then, its nap time now


----------



## Poshie

Oh well best of luck Missy, hope it goes well :D


----------



## MissyMojo

put back number 2!


----------



## Sambatiki

Missy - Was there a put back 3? Or did he settle? 

Poshie - Glad you had a nice weekend x Are you going to try K in his big boy bed on Weds or wait until the weekend? 

Yup, I'll have to start an excel spreadsheet or something :thumbup:


----------



## MissyMojo

14 put backs!
time 14 i toook him a beaker of milk and cuddled him in til he was snoring (about 20mins) and even then he had a tight grip on me and didnt want to let go - i think he needs the reassurance of my being there to go to sleep in the big bed,


----------



## Reedy

It's pretty daunting when you think about what a baby needs but it's not that bad really x 
Cot/Moses basket
Pushchair/sling
Bottles & steriliser of your using it
Vests
Baby grows
Scratch Mits
Blankets
Nappies
Carseat
Change mat, we used ours for ages but it's not essential 
Think that's it x maybe you could add a checklist to the front page Kerry for new mummies? X 

Missy - hope the new big boy bed routine gets easier x we were pretty lucky that Finley has never got out of his bed, he just shouts us instead lol x


----------



## Poshie

14 put backs, excellent! Fair play to you for sticking to your guns though and not giving up. Do you have any sort of bed guard on there?

Samba, not sure re bed.....thing is, we need to get rid of a double bed to make way for his new bed.....plus the new bed is for his new room which he technically isn't in yet.... and isn't officially until we get the work done on the conservatory.....


----------



## MissyMojo

no bed guard, a pillow on the edge and then sofa cushions on the floor, its a low single anyhow
i haven got a choice but be determined in this, im gonna be the size of a house in a few short weeks, and not able to put him in and out of cot, so bed it must be 
this was me at 16w!!
https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/Nudger%20WILL%20stick/DSC01207.jpg
and by 19
https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/Nudger%20WILL%20stick/19w.jpg


----------



## Reedy

I was looking at those pics thinking wow your big for 10 weeks then realised its your Maddox bump pics lol x 

I must do a bump pics it's been ages & I'm huge x


----------



## MissyMojo

lol - sorry i wasnt clear on that was it lol

maddox is in his bed tonight :D decided to go with the less stress ption of just staying with him til he was almost asleep


----------



## krissi

Hi girls how are we all? Took Paul back to rehab for attempt 3 today!! Fingers crossed its third time lucky. On the plus side he has been sober for nearly 3 weeks now.

Have been feeling baby move a fair bit now (i think) no kicks just movement. I am always scared to be sure its movement until the 20 week scan though!!


----------



## MissyMojo

im glad paul is managing to stay sober hunni

im having a real nightmare at the moment, with maddox, and ppl judging me (or at least thats how it feels) and coming to terms with the limitations my disability is starting to have on my ability to be a mum


----------



## Sambatiki

Hey Ladies 

Im so sorry I have been AWOL, work has been manic and Ive been busy or tired at night time.... roll on 2nd trimester energy! :haha:

Krissi - I really hope this works for him this time :hugs: YAYY for feeling movement :hugs:

Missy - Im sorry youre feeling pants, why do you think people are judging you? 

Reedy - We need comparison pics xx 

Poshie & M2J - :hugs: :hi:


----------



## MissyMojo

cos whenever ive put a status up on fb about having a problem/frustration with M theyre quick to tell me what im doing wrong, or how i should be doing things, 
and a friends status, im not sure if it was aimed at me, but it feels like it was

"It really puzzles me as to why people choose to have more children when all they do is moan about the ones they already have!! #justsaying x"


----------



## Poshie

Morning :D

Sorry you're having a hard time Missy. I have given up on FB tbh, I just can't be bothered with it. Try not to worry, don't let it get to you. You are doing a great job with M and you will do with new bubba too. :hugs:

Krissi - fx it's 3rd time lucky for P. Lovely that you are feeling the movements and they'll only get stronger of course ;)

Samba - tiredness is such a major symptom in pregnancy. Hope you don't have to wait long for your second tri energy.

Any plans for the weekend ladies? We don't have much on, after a busy one last week.


----------



## Sambatiki

Missy - :ignore: or hide their comments :hugs: You dont need 'friends' like that xxx 

Poshie - Hope not! :haha: 

Krissi - Has he stayed? 

This weekend I am mostly..... working Saturday and Sunday 7am until 5pm, but its time and a half Saturday and double for sunday. Thank god Im only working until 1pm on Monday.


----------



## Poshie

Samba, you work too hard lady! ;)


----------



## MissyMojo

No plans here,


----------



## Reedy

Krissi - Hope he sticks to it this time x Has he said why he keeps leaving?
feeling movement is fab, yay x

Missy - :hugs: I hate FB & deleted it at new year & I really dont miss it x We all moan about our kids its human nature, you would have to be superwoman not to moan at least once, :ignore: or delete, you dont need 'friends' like that, dealing with a toddler is hard work without being pregnant as well, your doing an amazing job x Twitter is better I think x 

Poshie - Hope your well my love, your almost at the home stretch now, its gone soooo quick x 

Kerry - This 2nd tri energy people talk about it a LIE, I'm shattered half the time lol x hope its better for you though x Have they done a risk assessment on you at work yet?
and I agree with P, you work too hard BUT it will make monday come quicker :yipee:


----------



## Poshie

Thanks Reedus :) I'm okay - you know how it is, usual tiredness and feelings of yuckiness but ok. Yes this pregnancy is going soooo fast.....before we know it, I'll be posting Pud's birth story! :shock:

I think being a mum is harder than anyone can imagine. Combine that with the usual trials of pregnancy and just general life, it's one tough job that nothing can really prepares you for.


----------



## Reedy

Poshie said:


> I think being a mum is harder than anyone can imagine. Combine that with the usual trials of pregnancy and just general life, it's one tough job that nothing can really prepares you for.

Exactly, best job in the world though hey x 

I'm feeling you on the tiredness :sleep: feel like I could sleep for a week x 
DH is off work & F woke in the night needing a wee so I got up while dh was snoring away :dohh: & it took F a while to go back to sleep once back in bed, talking etc so I'm knackered, alarm went off at 7am snoozed till 7.30am got up got ready for work had breakfast left for work at 8.15am & DH tweeted me at 9.30am saying him & F didnt get up till 8.30am :dohh: yeah thanks for that lol so ive told him I'm staying in bed till dinner tomorrow lol x

Oh & my belly button is on its way out lol F is fascinated by it :haha:


----------



## Poshie

Haha, loving the text about staying in bed! A lie in is but a dream these days ;)

I also have an outie, but only the top half - it's weird!

Oh yes, best job in the world for sure :D


----------



## krissi

Yes he is still there so far he is off fishing for the day with them. Sounds more like butlins then rehab to me. I would love to go for a break!!


----------



## MissyMojo

glad he's staying put, and saying sober, hope things only continue to improve

whats everyones weekend plans ? 
davids due home at some point today but no clue when. maddox slept in til 9am!! so im gonna have to move nap a bit i think, and hes still chomping on toast from 40 mins ago, so i think lunch will be delayed too!


----------



## Reedy

Hi guys x 
Krissi, glad he's staying put x 

Missy - wish Finley would sleep till 9am this weekend x 

Kerry - scan was so beautiful x 

P- hope your well x 

Afm - the buyers pulled out :cry: feckers but we have a viewing this afternoon so fingers crossed something will come up soon x 
Knackered isn't the word, Finley woke a few times in the night & even though dh is off today guess who 'didn't hear' F shouting so I ended up getting up with him & now I want to fall asleep at my desk x


----------



## MissyMojo

now that hubbys home maddox is up at 6:30 wether he wants to be or not! stupid hubby keeps leaving his phone alarm on but then leaves the phone in the bathroom or somewhere, so by time he turns it off its woken maddox, and Then has the nerve to say, i'll just have another 15mins!!!!!!!!!!!! while me and maddox are up and starting our day!!!!!!!!!


----------



## krissi

Morning girls. 

I am nearly halfway whoop whoop and a week today is scan today! Can't wait to find out what I am having. If jellybean crosses its legs I will be sooo mad!! I am very sad Paul won't be there (fingers crossed) to share that moment with me as he missed the last scan too as it was an emergency scan. My mum is going with me but its not the same.

Have been choosing names and I think we have agreed on Jack for a boy. Its not my favourite name so may change but for now thats what it will be but no girls names yet agreed on. I like Bethany but I don't think Paul is as keen or Jamie for a girl but is that too mean having two girls with what are considered "boys" names?


----------



## Reedy

Men get it so cushy at times don't they x


----------



## MissyMojo

hey girls, 
scan today went well, i think - reports all in german :/
https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/2012-07-02130634.jpg
next scan 16th august


----------



## Sambatiki

Missy - CONGRATS!!! FANTASTIC picture! Your next scan is the same day as mine :yipee:

How is everyone else getting on?


----------



## Reedy

Fab scan pick Missy x


----------



## MissyMojo

im a bit concerned ill only be 19+2 wondering if i should change it - will ask ob at apt n 11th


----------



## krissi

Can you speak German hun or do you want me to translate xx

I am good thanks scan day tomorrow what are you guys thinking pink or blue?!!!


----------



## MissyMojo

i google translated it :)
* timely developed fetus with normal neck transparency
* fetal movements are seen
* closed cranial
* 4 limb buds present
* there is no hint of a hydrops
* no hint of a cystic space 
* ductus venosus reperesented a positive uniary bladder
* crl 62mm
* nt 1.70mm
* trikuspidaler?? (Cord?) flow normal
* umbillical cord - 3 vessels


----------



## MissyMojo

im thinking boy for you x


----------



## krissi

Its a girl!!! All is OK!!!


----------



## MissyMojo

awwww aother pink bundle for you :) 
glad all was well, did you get nice pics?


----------



## krissi

Yes got lovely pics had a good cry too! Got a close up of her little footprint too x


----------



## MissyMojo

Awww how cute,


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi ladies 

Sorry Im so rubbish lately xxx 

Krissi - COngrats on being team :pink: :yipee:

Hope everyone is OK xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

im doing alright - the heat and humidtiy here is making maddox a whingy monkey, and me n david has a tizzy this morning! since getting the car sorted he's able to stay in bed til 7:15/7:30but im getting up with maddox every morning at 6/6:30, so i asked him if he could start getting up the same time as us so maddox could see him before he goes to wrk and its not fair hes getting a lay in every day, and all i got was , well you get to go bk to bed during his lunch time nap ad theres days where he sleeps i you get to have a lie in then.


----------



## Reedy

Yay for team pink krissi x 

Missy - men just don't see it the way we do :hugs: he should a least get up one or two of the days x plus I'm guessing you don't go back to bed when M goes for a nap, more like stay up & clean the house x


----------



## MissyMojo

yup i usually do some dishes, put away some of the million toys maddox has out, change the laundry over, have a hot brew, if im lucky i'll doze on the sofa for 30mins ,


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi ladies.

Missy - euurghhh MEN!!! Hope he starts to be a little more supportive soon xxx 

Krissi - Hope youre all OK xxx 

Poshie - Where are you? 

AFM... Im so tired I could :cry: Work is so mad atm and Im going to be working all weekend.... :help:


----------



## Reedy

Oh sweety :hugs: can you get out of it & do it next weekend, you need a break x Growing a baby is a lot of hard work on your body as it is without the extra of normal work too x


----------



## MissyMojo

i agree - even if you have to ring in sick to get out of it, you need to take some you time

david did tea, and dishes ad shopping so hes forgiven


----------



## Poshie

Hey ladies :) Sorry for AWOL - you know what I'm like when I'm not at work, I don't get on the pc much ;) Had a lovely time off with the family and have come back to a ton of work, booo! I am otherwise ok - hanging on in there.....tired and waddling but okay ;)

I would agree with you all, pregnancy is indeed hard work and it saps an awful lot of energy. I am usually a hive of activity but I am struggling to keep up with everything. Samba, don't make yourself ill(er) hun. :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Ladies! 

Work isnt quite so busy as last week so hoping I get to catch up with you all a little more during the week. 

Not sure if I mentioned, Down result was 1:74000 :thumbup: MW next monday and scan on 16th August a week after my birthday :yipee: 

Is everyone's dates on the front page correct because I know I havent updated for ages. 

poshie - :wave:


----------



## Poshie

Hey Samba :) Only minor change for me on pg 1 is next mw appt is 10 July.

Fab ds result you have there :yipee: and :happydance: for next scan!

Glad work isn't quite so manic for you - hope it stays that way. I'm in a similar position here at the mo.......working hard but also trying to catch up on good old bnb ;)


----------



## Sambatiki

Poshie - Will update it for you now..... BNB is far more appealing! :haha:


----------



## Poshie

Yes, I know.... I don't need much excuse ;)


----------



## MissyMojo

scan on 2nd fixed my EDD at 8th Jan
next scan is 16th Aug


----------



## MissyMojo

hey ladies, 
had my results apt today
aparently everything is "perfect" 
she said there no indication of risk based on scan and blood results, bt didnt go into more detail than that, 
have a growth scan booked for 31w - 8th November


----------



## Sambatiki

Glad all went well.

How are you feeling after yesterday? 

You have your next scan same day as me!! :yipee:


----------



## MissyMojo

still rather crapy about the whole situation, hoping that after leave we can get things sorted, and we're hoping for a move bk to the uk


----------



## Sambatiki

Missy - When would you be coming back?


----------



## MissyMojo

i have no idea - we've asked welfare for a move and its a waiting game for approval then to find out where we're going,

if davids gonna be in canada, then im gonna come home a few days after 20w scan (which i'll have to do alone) for probably a month - not sure how long he'll b in canada for...


----------



## Sambatiki

When did you find out about him going to Canada?


----------



## Reedy

Are you having to move again Missy? X 

Glad the results came back good for the screening sambs x 

Poshie good to have you back my lovely x 

Afm- finley had a bad night last night, that hive/prickly heat rash is back & he was awake most of the night itching, he finally had a solid couple of hours at 4am till 7am went toilet then went back sleep till 10.30am x 
It's still there now, so think tonight will be thd same, I've put calomile lotion on & sudacrem but doesn't seem to help, he needs piriton but he's hysterical if I try to give it to him & was sick thd last time so want to avoid that route poor boy x 
Good job I have the rest of the week off x


----------



## MissyMojo

hope finleys better soon hunni

canada has been a possibilty for a few months now, but its looking more and more like a definate, and we dont even know how long its for!

we've asked to move again, hubbys not happy in his current role, and withe HV wanting to get SS involved n saying maddox is a child in need cos im not able to take him out places then we'd rather go back home to the uk where we're closer to family for support in case anything happens like with maddox and i need to be on bedrest/amitted etc, and everything is more accessable (public transport here is not buggy or wheelchair friendly in the slightest) we're hoping to get bk to catterick - family would be no more than an hour away, theres 2 med reg's there, public transport links are good,


----------



## Poshie

Blimey Missy, you have alot to think about with having a baby and another move! Hope it all works out as you'd like it x

How did Finley get on last night Reedy, any better? How is your week off going?

I am okay. Had a nice day off with my boy in the morning and then DH joined us in the afternoon. Didn't do much but went to Homebase for some paint and K loves running around there!

How is everyone else this morning?


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning peeps!

Reedy - Poor Finley, hope he's better today xx 

Missy - Hope you manage to get a decison soon so that you can start making some plans. 

Poshie - Sounds like you had a lovely day xxx Errrmmm how did you get to 32 weeks? :shock:

All good here still LOVING being preggers! Just cant wait for the flutters now!!


----------



## Reedy

Morning x 
Another bad night last night :-( he's find during the day just worse at night x 
Trying to get out of the house this morning & he's having none of it :dohh: even bribed him with the park, he just wants to stay in his onesy all day x he's so lazy lol x 

Missy - I'm so sorry your having a tough time in Germany x not good that SS are involved its not like Maddox is neglected, it's shocking the things they let slide & what they take on x 

Poshie - glad you had a nice day off x 

Kerry - it wont be long till you feel the flutters x


----------



## Sambatiki

Oh no poor you and poor him. Is R off today?


----------



## MissyMojo

aww poor finley xx :hugs: for him x

i've had a couple of girls over this morning with their toddlers for brews, the poor toddlers get soo grumpy when theyre tired n just cry at each other and for mum, and maddox just sat watching them rather bemused! we're just having a picnic lunch then naptime for the oik and i'll start a price list up for what we need to get for thumper, i have a ton in 0-3 but nothing newborn, and i have a feeling that i'll have a lil one again and early.

hubby should be home for lunch today - will ask him for news.


----------



## Poshie

Oh Reedy, sorry to hear about F.........I know it's doubly hard dealing with a toddler when you are pg, you must be shattered. I don't suppose F has a nap in the day any more does he?

Missy, are you team yellow with Thumper?

Samba - so glad you are enjoying your pregnancy, 15 weeks is a lovely time. As for me being 32 weeks, it's ridiculous isn't it! When I found out I was pg at Xmas, Sept seemed like ages away and here I am 8 weeks to go! :shock:


----------



## MissyMojo

team :yellow: for thumper, as i was with maddox, 
i dont know what happened to all the newborn i had for M, but it seems i only have 0-3!


----------



## Reedy

Dh is on nights so as he's coming in we're getting up x F was up at 6.30am today, think the last few days have caught up with me so definitely feeling a nap when dh gets up x F doesn't have a nap during the day anymore unless we're out the car x 
We're staying in today I haven't got the energy to go out x 

Time seems to be going so quick for everyone but mines going slow lol x


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Everyone!

How are you all? 

Big change over day for most of us. 

Reedy - Happy 25 weeks

Missy - Happy 15 weeks

Poshie - Happy 33 weeks

Krissi - How are you hun?


----------



## MissyMojo

Im good, been to asda and got max some toys, maccy d for lunch then mothercare to choose buggy


----------



## Poshie

Hey, yes ahappy change over day everyone! I'm feeling okay but pretty uncomfortable these days I must admit. I have various limbs poking out and taking residence both under rib cage and in groin area. Also struggling to sleep very well anymore. Think I might have a touch of spd in the groin/pubic area as it hurts when I get up from sitting and I walk funny ;) Going to get an appt with DH to do some work on me. 7 weeks to go til we meet our daughter and 3 weeks (on Friday) til I stop work (CAN'T WAIT!) :yipee:


----------



## Reedy

Didn't realise we all change over today lol that's so weird x 
Happy 15, 16 & 33 weeks girls x 

Missy - which buggy have you gone for? 

P- ouchie on the spd, hope dh can sort it for you x can't believe we get to meet your daughter in 7 weeks :yipee: 

K- hope your well my gorge & not doing any heavy liftingrs, get the boys to do that x


----------



## MissyMojo

Mothercare spin black jaquard edition


----------



## krissi

I am really good thanks. Kyla is kicking away now which I love, had forgotten how much I missed it! 
Paul is doing great in rehab and Charleigh is an absolute joy. I would be lying if I said I wasn't nervous about having no. 2 though. I am so grateful but i love the time I have with Charleigh and I wish I had a bigger gap as I feel so guilty she will miss mummy time.


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Everyone, 

Missy - DH really likes the spin :thumbup:

Poshie - I wish I had my own personal Chiropractor or is her an Osteopath? Hope his magic does the trick

Krissi - Happy 23 weeks tomorrow! Nearly viable! I can see why youre nervous about having 2 under 2! Its going to be busy! I hope Paul is well enough to help out properly and be a support for you. 

Reedy -Hope all is well with you. 

AFM, Been a poorly bunny with an upset tummy :( Feeling OK just abit afraid to fart or eat :blush: Sorry :flower: So taken the day off work and going to clean the old house.


----------



## Reedy

Morning x 
Missy - going to look for the buggy now x 

Krissi - glad all is well with you x I have apprehensions about having 2 aswell, I just hope you have the proper support from Paul this time too x 

Kerry - hey my gorge sorry your feeling so poorly hope it goes soon x shouldn't you be resting on your sick day not cleaning though mrs?? Tut tut x 

Afm - not much to report really, peanut is a constant kicking & it's lovely to feel x


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - Probably.... but there is so much to do and if it gets done then we can relax over the weekend xxx


----------



## Reedy

Well make sure you sit down & have a rest now & again x


----------



## Poshie

Hey ladies :)

Good to hear things are going well krissi. I am nervous about having 2 but everyone reassures me that it'll be fine. Lots of love to go round ;)

Samba, dh is a chiro. Haven't managed to get an appt with him yet as he's been chocca! Will try again this week ;)

Don't think I posted about it in here, but I had a significant bleed at 5:30am on Thursday. Never had any sort of bleed before so it was very scary when it came. Got hooked up to monitor, had an internal etc but Ob couldn't find source of bleed. Happy that me and baby are ok so just had an anti d jab then home. Been feeling pretty rough and took thurs/fri off work. 

Hope you are having a relaxing weekend Samba x


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi ladies, 

Poshie - Has is all stopped now? Must have been horrible for you :hugs:

Hope everyone is all ok xxx


----------



## krissi

Poshie hope all is OK now must have been so worrying xx


----------



## MissyMojo

hi ladies
bk in the land of the germans after my holibops and i hate it already, so sick of this posting, and we've only ben here 5months!!! have put letters in requesting posting back to the uk and we're waiting on a decision, still waiting to hear if davids going to canada n 2 weeks for a few month or not, im soo fed up. 

happy change day for yesterday to many of us 

hope you have good weather too .


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies, 

Its been quiet in here :dohh:

Yes Happy Change day to us all! :yipee:

Missy - I hope you manage to find out what is going on soon. Did you get anything nice for your birthday? Are you doing anything for it?


----------



## MissyMojo

i bought myself some earings with birthday money, my da got me some yankee candles, my dad n stepmum got me 2 maternity tops, inlaws got me a newlook gift voucher, sis inlaw gave my a me to you mug and a box of chocs. David took me to TGIs with friends n family so was a good day all round.


----------



## Sambatiki

Glad you had a nice day, I bet it was even nicer being at home x


----------



## MissyMojo

was fantastic being back in the uk, not liking being in germany at all, its worse than cyprus,


----------



## Sambatiki

Missy - What dont you like hun? 

How is everyone? What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## Reedy

Happy change over day for the other day x 
Missy - I can't imagine how hard it must be for you, I would hate being so far away from friends & family especially with a toddler & pregnant x I really hope you get the posting back to the uk x if David does go to Canada can you not go back to the uk while he's there it will you have to stay in Germany? X 

Afm- I definitely have a footballer in my tummy, the kicks are constant, it's fab x 
Work is doing my head in (never thought I would say that here) but trying to ignore it & just get on with my work & go home x not my problem when a certain someone makes everyone here leave x 

Kerry - so excited that your feeling those long awaited flutters x over the moon for you xxx 

Hope all you girlies are well x


----------



## MissyMojo

if david goes to canada i'll go to uk for a few weeks, but then come bk intime for maddox to start creche 12th sept, 

im not liking not being as settled, i had a lovely group of friends in cyprus and we all had babies the same age, here theres only a couple of ppl with little ones similar age, and then the language barrier, s lot of the wives are german and it can feel quite isolating when theyre all chatting away in german and ur sat their being ignored.


im really missing family and friends two, maddox is nearly two and has only seen his family on 3 occaisions!


----------



## Sambatiki

Missy - :hugs: It must be hard for you :hugs: Could you set up a little english group? 

Reedy - Sorry about work :hugs: Hope it sorts itself out soon x 

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend xx


----------



## MissyMojo

the group i know is a mix of englsh and german, but we dont always all meet up together

im feeling flutters :D not everyday but definately thumper :D


----------



## Poshie

Morning ladies :)

Sounds like you had a lovely visit home Missy :) 

Flutters are amazing when they start aren't they. 

I'm okay apart from majorily bad episode of heartburn on Friday night to the point of vomiting blood :( Pud is wriggling around alot and I get some very big kicks/punches!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi everyone

Missy - FAB news on flutters... I absolutely love them when I get them. 

Poshie - :hugs: for the HB

Reedy - Hope all is well with you

Krissi - How are you? Hope all is well. 

AFM - All good here!


----------



## Reedy

Missy - :hugs: 

P- hope the doc can prescribe something x 

K & M - yay for flutters x


----------



## MissyMojo

Im having a very lovely lazy soak in the bath, love my hubby

Hugs poshie xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - Very jealous xx


----------



## Reedy

What of?? 

Boog has been such a good boy since I got home, he's so funny, he called me a stinky rabbit the other day :haha: he also keeps telling me I'm gorgeous bless him x he gives the best squeezes & kisses ever x love my boy x 

Got mini kievs & potato rostis for dinner, very random but we haven't got anything else x Finley had cheesy pasta x 

What's everyone else got? X


----------



## MissyMojo

aww bless him, soo adorable 

we had pancakes, 
maddox had - ham, cheese, wotsits, grapes, weetabix, - hes in such a funny way with food have to offer a million different things to get him to eat!


----------



## Reedy

Finley is the same, he's so fussy with food x


----------



## MissyMojo

it seems atm he likes to have something completely different to us!

im just finishing up journal stalking then heading to bed xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Sorry Reedy meant Missy! 

I had bacon, rocket and pasterized brie on tiger bread LUSH! 

In bed now but cant sleep because Im missing DH. He's not even been gone a night yet :cry: I dont mind not seeing so much when he's working both jobs, but atleast I see him before I go to work :cry: 

Didnt realise I would miss him so much :cry:


----------



## Reedy

Why didnt you ring me???


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - Because I only just got upset.... think its because its bedtime x


----------



## Reedy

Xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

Biggest hugs sweetheart xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Peeps!

Thanks for the :hugs:

How is everyone today? 

Reedy - Happy 27 weeks! :yipee:

Missy - Happy 17 weeks! :yipee:

Poshie - Happy 35 weeks! :yipee:


----------



## Poshie

Samba :hugs: for last night. I am a nightmare when DH stays away for the night (which isn't very often). I struggle to sleep. Hope you managed to get some in the end and Happy Change Over Day everyone! :yipee:


----------



## Reedy

Happy changeover day girls x


----------



## Sambatiki

Whats everyone doing at the weekend? 

Im going out for lunch with a friend on Sunday but nothing else planned for friday night and saturday.


----------



## Poshie

Nothing planned actually Sambs. I've just remembered, DH is going on a CPD course all day on Saturday and so will be staying away that night.


----------



## MissyMojo

no plans here either, 
not really got any plans for the week really x


----------



## Sambatiki

Poshie - Shall we all come to you for a preggers party?


----------



## Poshie

Haha, Preggers Party sounds great! :happydance: It's a shame we are all so spread about isn't it :/


----------



## Reedy

Preggers party would be fab x 
Think we are doing a carboot Sunday x


----------



## Sambatiki

Poshie - yes it is :cry:

Reedy - Good luck, hope you make LOADS of money! xxx


----------



## krissi

Hi girls x No plans for the weekend either. One more weekend to go and then I can visit Paul its been 3 weeks since I last saw him :(


----------



## MissyMojo

:hug: krissi, how is he doing ?


----------



## Sambatiki

Krissi - Happy belated Viable day!!! YAYYY for seeing Paul! I hope it all goes well for you and him xxx


----------



## krissi

Hes doing really well thanks. 2 months sober today!! I am finding it hard though as you learn to get by without them and I am nervous about seeing him and him coming home in case he goes back to normal or messes the routine I have put in place. does that sound awful?


----------



## krissi

Thanks Samba. Had mw today and measuring bang on 25 weeks and hb 150 bpm :)


----------



## MissyMojo

it doesnt sound bad at all krissi hun, many army wives say the same thing, the advice we're given is to stay honest with each other and give each other time, 

maybe sit down with him and explain the routine as it stands atm and see where he can fit in or roles that you could alternate turns or adapt to fit,

hopefully by the time he comes home he's done enough healing to realise that you and the girls are more important and can put you and his own health above his cravings, 

glad the apt went well hun


----------



## Sambatiki

Krissi - Glad all went well with the MW. I totally get were you are coming from. For a long time now you havent been able to depend on him and there has always been some kind of 'drama' going on with him. He does need to know that when he comes back he's going to have to fit in with you and Charleigh :hugs: and NOT the other way around. How long until he is actually home? 2 months sober is a great effort! He should be proud and I truely hope that this is the start of a new life for him, you and the girls xxx


----------



## Poshie

Hey ladies.

That's great news that DH is doing well krissi - some good advice there from missy I see. Glad all going well with baby - can't believe you are 24 weeks already! Is time flying by this time for you?

How is everyone else doing? I have just 2 days left at work and can't wait! :yipee:


----------



## MissyMojo

whoop whoop for 2days at work :D 

ive just got up and sorted - its 10:30 - i like my lie in days!


----------



## Sambatiki

Missy - Eurrghhh I wish I could lie in. 

Poshie - Only one day left! 

Krissi - Are you just going to see him for the day? 

Reedy - :hugs:

AFM - Getting lots of flutter tonight! :yipee:


----------



## MissyMojo

yay for flutters :D

i got punished for a lie in, was up 11:30 til 3 with maddox, for no real reason at all!


----------



## Sambatiki

Missy - Thats not so good! 

HAPPY Friday peeps! 

Poshie - Last work day for you! :yipee:

Busy weekend ahead for me, today Im off to see a friend and have a go with her sling. Tomorrow Im meeting Reedy and Lola in brum :yipee: and sunday Im out for lunch with the lady that had the MC and an old work colleague. Then of course it will be monday before I know it!


----------



## Poshie

Happy Friday ladies!

Ooops, sorry you were punished for your lie-in Missy, hope you have a better night tonight ;)

Yessssss, my last day at work!! Still can't quite believe it. Very exciting but scary too. Don't feel organised yet so have stuff to do. I'm taking the rest of my annual leave first )6-24 Aug) which means I'll get a 'normal' pay day at the end of August. Then ML starts 28 Aug. 

No plans this weekend. DH is away on a course tonight/tomorrow all day. I need to go food shopping. Going to go to Sainsburys as I have joined the Little Ones club and I need to pick up my voucher for my Huggies Freebee Pack :D


----------



## Reedy

Morning ladies x 
Krissi - glad Paul is doing so well I hope it continues when he comes home x 

Missy - oh no, that's a pretty bad punishment :hugs: did he even sleep in a little later this morning? 

P- yay for last day at work you lucky thing x I have zero things for peanut x 

K - I'm so excited about tomorrow, can't wait to see you & your gorgeous bump xx 

Afm - mw this morning all good in the hood x HB at 170bpm sp defo a little boy in there I think x had bloods done too ouchie x 
Anti d next week :argh:


----------



## MissyMojo

he slept til 8:30, was supposed to go to mums n toddlers with my neighbour but with so little sleep i figured a room full of 25 toddlers would do me in, so she came here instead with her 2 and they played nicely together n we had a brew n chatter, just about to do naptime once cloudbabies is done, then im having the afternoon off and davids on duty, im gonna play some sims3 then having harcut at 4

yay for last day Poshie :)

ouchie on bloods reedy :( i hate getting blood taken, 

samba sounds like you have a fab weekend planned :D


----------



## krissi

Reedy - I thought the faster hb was a girl. Mine was 150bpm and is girl x what was finley?

Samba - Yes just one day. He is allowed out with the others on Saturday which I am so nervous about. I am so worried he will get over excited and do something stupid!


----------



## Reedy

I'm not sure what Finley's was tbh x I always thought the faster it was it was a boy but then googled & it said thd opposite although it hasn't been proven x not too much longer to wait lol x


----------



## MissyMojo

can i get a roll call 

how are we all doing??

at 22+6 im feeling loads of wriggles, i am the size of the house already and about to move bak to the uk :happydance:


----------



## Sambatiki

Gosh this thread has been really neglected!! Bad bad BAW-ies!!! 

All fandabbydozey here.... V day tomorrow for me!! :yipee: 

Hope everyone is all OK xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

yay for V day tomorrow :D


----------



## Sambatiki

Missy - Youre only a week behind!


----------



## Reedy

wow we have neglected havent we :dohh: 
Happy 23 weeks, 24 weeks & 33 weeks :happydance:

I have a new ticker :yipee: I have decided to leave a week before my due date so I can spend a week with Finley just the 2 of us before peanut arrives x 

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## MissyMojo

yay for the new ticker :)

Happy Change day for us :) :happydance:

i hate moving - i just want the next 6weeks over


----------



## Reedy

Are you moving back to the uk permenantly?? X


----------



## MissyMojo

its a 3yr posting, and i think davids looking at getting out, once he's used the army to get his personal trainer qualifications. so yeah back to uk forever for us :) 

i just need to get through the next few weeks.


----------



## Sambatiki

YAYY Happy Change Over Day peeps!!

Reedy - Good idea leaving sooner xxx 

Missy - Exciting times ahead! :yipee:


----------



## Reedy

Ahh that's good missy, bet you'll be glad to be home with family & friends in time for Xmas & baby coming x 

Anyone watching OBEM? Twins & triplets x


----------



## MissyMojo

im over the moon to be heading home in time for maddox's birthday, xmas, and thumpers birth

watching OBEM - its heartbreaking :cry:


----------



## krissi

Yep I watched it and cried my eyes out. I have been watching old episodes on 4od and they all make me cry. I am quite looking forward to labour this time is that odd lol x


----------



## MissyMojo

not odd - im not afraid of it this time, im getting excited!!!


----------



## Reedy

I'm crapping myself about birth, mainly Bcus I'm so scared that it will be like finleys :cry: 

Hope you girls are well x good to see you krissi x


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs:

im alright - ish - panicing about the move and whatnot, but we'll see.


----------



## Reedy

What date is it that you move? X


----------



## MissyMojo

no idea :nope: the whole situation is soo stressfull Im in tears everyday.


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Everyone!

Krissi - Hey Stranger! Happy 31 weeks for tomorrow! Hows things been with Paul etc? 

Missy - It will get sorted :hugs: 

Reedy - NAhhh it wont be like Finleys it'll fall out this time :winkwink: 

Loved OBEM, but it made me realise how difficult multiples can be. I was so desperate for twins but having seen that and Trask its made me realise.


----------



## Reedy

Oh no :hugs: moving is stressful at the best of times without being pregnant & moving to another country xx


----------



## Reedy

Must be so worrying having multiples, I cried a lot at that programme x 

Hope peanut is a nice quick easy birth x


----------



## krissi

I am good thanks, Paul is doing well but is staying for another 4 weeks so still on my own.

I have started losing bits of my plug and I am the size of a bus now so very uncomfortable but not as sick as with Charleigh so pleased about that xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Krissi - Sounds like he's done the sensible thing if he's not ready for the big wide world. I really admire him for doing that :hugs: Hope youre coping OK on your own xx


----------



## MissyMojo

how are we ladies this weekend??


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi there! 

Gosh we're all so rubbish arent we :haha: 

All good here, 26 weeks next week and feeling a bit :argh: 3rd trimester in just over a week!! OMFG! :haha: 

Hope everyone is well

Missy - Not long until you come home! :yipee: 

Reedy - Hope you had a fab birthday yesterday. :hugs: 

Krissi - Hows things with you? Is Paul getting on OK? 

Poshie - Hope you, DH, K and L are all doing well. 

We need to invite Natalie here, I dont think she knows about this thread.


----------



## krissi

Paul is doing really well thank you. I have such bad heartburn grrr thought I might have gotten away with it this time but seems not its making me so sick. Keep waking in the night being sick with it :(


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: for being sick xx glad pauls doing well


----------



## Sambatiki

Krissi - Thats great news he's doing well. Is he back living with you now? Eurgghhh on the HB.... GAVI all the way baby!


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Peeps!

Really missing our old BAW days! Don't think it helps that Im having a BAW day! :haha: 

How are we all? Anything nice planned for the weekend?


----------



## krissi

Yes Paul is home with me. I have gaviscon everywhere lol in my handbag, in the kitchen, in the car, by my bed (along with a bucket!!).

I am so over being a fatty now. Tried to do the old bikini line last night and am now slashed to bits lol. My bump is so low and solid I cannot see my feet and would love to be able to have dinner on my lap withput my bump pushing it off my lap. The last few weeks really are the worse!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Krissi - Is he doing well? HB is awful, Ive started to get it. You'll miss your bump once you have had baby! Are you having another girl?


----------



## MissyMojo

im exhausted - a walk to the shops for something different to enjoy at lunch/snack times took nearly 2hrs for the round trip, its something that takes david 30-40 mins

*touches wood* i've not had any HB cept a little bit in 1st tri, but its getting harder and harder to eat a full meal


----------



## Sambatiki

Missy - Feet up for the afternoon xxx :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

a friends gone to macy D's t pick up tea for us all and they kids can play together and we can have a chin wag.


----------



## Sambatiki

Yummy MC D's!! Enjoy!


----------



## krissi

Hes doing fantastically well and is so good with charleigh its like a different person. Yes I will miss bump but I will also be pleased to have her out! Another little girl for me eeeekkk more trouble!! I have HB all day long its not nice but could be worse so just grateful thats the worst of it x


----------



## MissyMojo

glad hes doing well krissi - happy 33 weeks :)


ITS FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

whats everyones plans ?

I'm gonna have a lazy ish morning - gonna do some ringing around to try n sort my housing situation


----------



## Reedy

Morning guys x 
Krissi - glad Paul is doing well that's really good news x happy 33 weeks too x 

Missy - how's the move going? Is everything set in stone for you to come home? 

Kerry - hope you had fun at yoga last night x 

I'm off to a Macmillan coffee morning tomorrow so got to bake some cakes tonight & ice tomorrow x really looking forward to it x


----------



## MissyMojo

im definately coming home to the uk - but to live with my grandma, there seems to be no light at the end of the tunnel for HASC to find us a home - we're being muched around so much, im sat in tears and cant belive how i've been treated


----------



## Sambatiki

Krissi - Thats fab news! Yes I remember now a :pink: bump :dohh: Sorry preggers brain! Have you thought about names? 

Missy - :hugs: Its an f-ing nightmare esp when you want to start getting things ready for the new baby and get M settled :hugs: Hope something happens soon x 

Reedy - ooooh CAKE! Think you need to send some here! 

AFM - LOVED yoga last night, defo recommend it :thumbup:


----------



## krissi

Yes we are pretty much decided on Kyla with either Jade or Louise for a middle name x


----------



## MissyMojo

Love your name choice :)


----------



## Sambatiki

Krissi - Kyla is a pretty name :thumbup:


----------



## krissi

Thanks hunni x


----------



## Sambatiki

Is everyone watching Xfactor?


----------



## MissyMojo

Yup, and playing soddin volume yoyo with the remote!


----------



## Sambatiki

:haha: I saw you put that on FB!


----------



## MissyMojo

Its sooo annoyin tho lol, spesh as Maddox is unsettled tonight


----------



## Sambatiki

He would be when its a good telly night! Hope he settles soon

Could you have a look at my friends test and see if you can see something x 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/l...ng-journey-medicated-iui-36.html#post21695831


----------



## MissyMojo

Yup sods law with toddlers!! Will look now


----------



## Sambatiki

Thanks! I need to know if I have line eye because I want it to be it for her x


----------



## MissyMojo

Can see on the invert easier than the non invert, and thw green handles hcg ones show promise too. Fingers crossed they get stronger x 

Tempted.to head to bed .. .


----------



## Sambatiki

Glad its not just me! thanks xxx 

Im tired too but the log burner is on and the sofa is comfy


----------



## MissyMojo

Im tired n thumpers wriggling id kip on sofa but my blankets other side of the room,so either way i gotta get up n move


----------



## Sambatiki

:haha: DH is still working :( I was going to go but he said I could stay at home.


----------



## MissyMojo

:/ going t bed alone sucks doesnt it


----------



## Sambatiki

Yup it does..... although I dont complain about the extra room :haha:


----------



## MissyMojo

Im def enjoying the extra space,i sleep diagonally while davids away, but it te gettin t sleep


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning Ladies

what are our sunday plans? 

no real plans as such , 
i've put toast edges out on balcony to coax some birds down to feed so maddox can see them better, 
not sure what to do for dinner, tea will be pasta and meatballs.


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi everyone,

Just back from the pub, DH and I had lunch there. He's now gone to work and Im just chilling. House to myself..... peaceful.com


----------



## MissyMojo

another day without nap for maddox - so hes getting grumpy and overtired, and i cant be chewed with cookin ...


----------



## krissi

Hi girls, went and saw Pauls daughter today which was nice haven't seen her in months. Having a chinese for dinner tonight yummy and well worth the hb!!!


----------



## MissyMojo

jealous of chinese! i decided against it..

sat watching x factor, and thumper is squirming up into my ribcage tonight and i cant get comfy


----------



## Sambatiki

Krissi - Awww thats nice, I bet she's missed Charleigh too. Glad you had a nice night. 

Missy - I cant believe how high some of the kicks and movements are sometimes!


----------



## MissyMojo

I get pressure under my ribs now! I love curling up on sofa in a ball, but i just cant anymore,


----------



## Sambatiki

I must admit Im more comfy being flat x


----------



## MissyMojo

Only 3 or so months til we can curl up.again ! Lol.

Sooo bored, not ready for bed but need t b up in time to.ring drs to.get maddox in


----------



## Sambatiki

Im in bed.... felt tired but now wide awake! :grr:


----------



## MissyMojo

Im watching 24hrs in a&e , getting p'd off with upstairs, then ill head t bed


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Peeps!

Happy monday :grr: I did not want to get up this morning. Only 45 get ups left until maternity leave :yipee: Im looking forward to it so so so so much! In many ways I hope that the baby doesnt come too on time... Ive got too much planned :haha:

Hope you all enjoyed the weekend! xx


----------



## MissyMojo

YAy for 45 sleeps :)

Managed ti get maddox into drs for today :) 

David passed his course whoooppp big relief :)


----------



## Sambatiki

Missy - YAYYY David!!! :yipee: CONGRATS!!


----------



## Reedy

Ok who the hell made it October?? How is my baby boy 3 this month & peanut due, it's gone toooooo quick x 

Is Maddox ok missy? Well done to David too x 

Krissi - glad you had a good weekend with Paul's daughter x 

Kerry - house move this monthly hopefully x


----------



## Sambatiki

Oooh yes Reedus! Although Peanut might be nice to his or her brother and hang on just for a few days so Finley can have his own birthday and his cards up for a few days. My brother's birthday is the day after mine.... TOTALLY ruined my day :haha: Perhaps Peanut might be a November baby? Ooooh or Halloween... imagine the cool birthday parties you have xxx 

I am soooooo BAW today, as Im training people up theyre doing more and more of my work leaving me a bit less to do.... Ive got loads of stuff to do but none of it is really very exciting :( Cant do another 45 days of this!!


----------



## MissyMojo

boo to a boring 45days,

reedy :) its come around soo fast hasnt it! 

Maddox has an ear infection and "a bad cold" the noisy breathing is just all the phelm etc on his throat and in his nose, his chest is clear , so we got given calpol n told "cuddles n kisses n jarmy days" are the best medicine. And He's NAPPING today!!!

David passing the course is FAB! means the pay drop for moving bk to uk from overseas, is balanced out by his wage increase :)phew!


----------



## Sambatiki

Sounds good with David etc! :thumbup: Hope M gets better soon xx


----------



## NatalieW

oooh I get to join now!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Nat - Where have you been chicken! I sent you the link ages ago! :haha: Happy belated 12 weeks. Have you had your scan now? 

Happy change over day Missy and reedy! xxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

hey ladies 

happy change over day

our housing situation is still no better, but i had a 30mins chat wth the line manager today and stressed how important it is that were housed by 1st dec, and i now have a named OT so hopefully i can sort a provisional OT report over the phone and the HASC will accept it.


----------



## Sambatiki

Missy - Will this speed things up?


----------



## NatalieW

That's cos I live on my phone and don't get those links on it!!! 

Missy glad they are sorting it for you. Typical paper work 

Scan was today. Rhubarb wouldn't sit still. Looks like a girl. 

https://i531.photobucket.com/albums/dd360/NatalieW_82/4C779991-8AE6-46E3-A5DF-3891ECFBD3D0-567-000000FE0335D864.jpg


----------



## Sambatiki

Nat - :dohh: Youre here now though! Lovely scan pic are you going to find out?


----------



## NatalieW

We will. :) but normally keep it quiet. 

Told Isobel tonight and I asked her if she would like a brother or sister - she nodded with big smile on her face. Showed her the picture too.


----------



## Sambatiki

Nat - Did you find out last time? Will you tell us? Awww Isobel will love being a big sister


----------



## NatalieW

I did let you all know last time :) and Yes I will say. It wi be a girl though looking at the state of my family!!


----------



## MissyMojo

aww fab scan piccie - yay for isobel being excited


erm - yes and no, it will speed up getting a house allocated, however, then once a suitable property is found , applications for funds to put a stairlift in need to be done - and this can take a while, but then once funds are allocated it gets quick again
I've told them we'll take anything, flat/house 2/3/4 bedrooms, in catterick or not (so long as its commutable for david) so long as it works for my needs and we can be together


----------



## Sambatiki

Nat - You never know you might be shocked and be having a :blue: Im not sure I can't tell from scan piccies. 

Missy - hope you hear something soon. 

Just wondering.... can a water infection make you feel sick?


----------



## MissyMojo

im not sure :/ ask nhs direct????


----------



## NatalieW

Here are the symptoms. https://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Urinary-tract-infection-adults/Pages/Symptoms.aspx


----------



## Reedy

Morning girlies x 
Nat - gorgeous scan pic x bless Isobel being all excited x 
Kerry - hope the water infection clears up soon sweety x 
Missy - house moves are so stressful, hope it all gets sorted soon & your moved for the 1st dec x 

Night 2 of no dummy went ok but woke at 6 again asking for it but we got through it x not looking forward to tonight as dh is now on nights but we'll see x


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning girlies.... (just) 

Nat - Thanks for the link! 

Reedy - Fingers crossed for tonight xxx :hugs: :dust:

Missy & Krissi - Hey that rhymes! :hi:

AFM.... Ended up going to sleep after that last post. Think it is an UTI because Im peeing for england.... or rather trying to pee for england :dohh: Have a docs appointment this evening. Also finding that baby isnt quite as wriggly, was very quiet yesterday and also has been today. Not overly worried but should I be counting movements yet or is it too early?


----------



## Reedy

They say from 28 weeks but if you have noticed a decrease ring your midwife & they'll monitor you, don't leave it hun xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

once you know a pattern and baby is out of that pattern its better to call to be on the safe side hunni, 

im trying to get hold of this OT i've been refered to with no luck :/


----------



## Sambatiki

Thanks everyone. Its seems G is now on the move after some lunch, still not as active as normal but there is some movement. 

Missy - Hope you get through xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

i;ve left another Voicemail for her, with my numbers and email address, 

keep an eye on babyG and ring if you get worried again xx


----------



## krissi

Could be baby has just moved position hun so your not feeling as much but if in doubt call someone x They say 10 kicks an hour but I often have a few hours with no movement and then she goes mental rolling around. My tummy has a life of its own nowadays!


----------



## MissyMojo

i rarely get 10 kicks in a 1hr window but thumper has regular windows of activity


----------



## Sambatiki

Thanks girls.

I called in the end as there was nothing after having some chocolate! Its normally a sure fire way to get Baby moving. Anyway... all was OK on the monitor there were quite a few movements that I heard but couldnt actually feel. So as Krissi said baby has found a nice spot at the back! Felt a bit of a nob but after reading a post in 3rd trimester... its defo better to get checked over. Naughty baby!! xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

i went in 3/4 times cos i couldnt feel movements last time, theyre always happy to help and listen in and see how thngs are :) dont feel like a nob , always better to be safe than sorry


----------



## krissi

I did the same with Charleigh and if I had any doubts would always call as I know there aren't always happy endings but so glad there is this time hun xx


----------



## Reedy

So glad all is well sweety, the 3rd tri thread did make me worry too so glad you got checked out x please don't feel silly though, like I said they would much rather you go in for that than something worse Bcus you left it x
Love ya xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Thanks everyone :hugs: 

So of course baby is going totally nuts after the quiet day yesterday :haha: 

How's everyone? Looking forward to the weekend? 3D scan on Friday cannot wait!!! :yipee:


----------



## MissyMojo

yay for baby G having an active day

my weekend plans just involve finishing off the packing and gettng everything finished off .


----------



## Reedy

Glad baby G is being an active little monkey today x 
My new craving is mince pies, I've eaten 2 already today, I love them hot with squirty cream :drool: 
Going to look for a new car this weekend, thinking either a focus or a Picasso x


----------



## NatalieW

Reedy, don't go for a picasso it drives and handles awful!!! Had one and sold it within a year. They are practical but bloody awful to drive. Focus Cmax or Smax are wonderful cars :)

Kerry - glad baby is active!!

I'm just eating like a horse. Making up for the weight loss in first tri.


----------



## Sambatiki

Nat - happy 13 weeks!! Did you lose much? 

Missy - Have you got much more to do? When are you actually flying home? 

Reedy - DH has a focus and he really likes it x


----------



## NatalieW

I don't know cos my boobs went up 3sizes in 6wks!!! So my weight went up there :rofl:

I'm off all dairy, red meat, anything bland. I like spicy food, cheese and milk. Yes I know those last two are dairy!!


----------



## Reedy

Can't afford a cmax, we did want one initially x my sister gas a Picasso & loves it x going to a few garages on Saturday, I would like a focus as its not as big as Picasso but still has a huge boot x 

I've just eaten another mince pie :blush: that's 3 in 5 hours hahaha no wonder people saying how huge I am :dohh:


----------



## MissyMojo

im eating chocolate bars! lots of them!

need to finish off packing davids room and wash and dry all his kit frm his course, empty the cellar of rubbish, clean the balcony, lots of piddly errands in town to close bank etc

our removals go monday, we hand flat over tues am, and fly wed lunchtime. landing in birmingham and then have to drive up to catterick, and then get someone to pck us up from catterick as we're only covered on the hire car that far!!!! so we'll get to my grandmas about 7/8pm wed


----------



## Sambatiki

Missy - Are you on a domestic flight? Shame Im working otherwise I could have come up and met you for a quick bite to eat :grr: I cant believe how quickly that has all come around! Where will David be living? 

Nat - :haha: My boobs have hardly grown at all :grr: I found Carbs a god send in first trimester 

reedy - Whats another mince pie :winkwink: You havent got long left... go for it! x

Yoga for me tonight x


----------



## MissyMojo

its a RAF organised flight i think - but all the tags on davids baggage from yesterday say air berlin? so i think the RAF have a set amount of seats/allowance on an air berlin flight???

davids gonna be living in the block from the 14th oct :( 

im having some braxton hicks so having a sit down,


----------



## Sambatiki

Missy - I wouldnt know a braxton if slapped me in the face :haha: It wouldnt suprise me if the RAF block book seats. Pants he's going to be away :(


----------



## MissyMojo

he'll be away all week, and come back weekends, money depending.


----------



## Sambatiki

Missy - Thats rubbish :( 

HAPPY FRIDAY PEEPS!!! 

4D scan day for me today and Im so excited! Last time I will see baby before s/he arrives! 

How is everyone?


----------



## MissyMojo

wahooo for scan day :)

we're ok, had a big barny with hubby last night cos hes sodding useless, his list of jobs that he has to do is getting bigger and bigger cos everything is "i'll do it later/tomorrow" he doesnt seem to realise that we're runnning out of tomorrows!!!


----------



## Reedy

Missy - yay for moving back home next week but poo that David is going to be away x with regards to the long list & I'll do it timorrow I think that's all men isn't it? Tell him to get his ass in gear x 

Wahoooooo for scan day Kerry, can't wait to see the pics x 

I get loads of braxton hicks, they make your belly go hard Kerry & take your breath away a bit, I always go really hot too x


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - I havent had any then. 

Missy - eurghhhhh bloody leave him to it and then laugh at him when he's stressing because he's got loads to do and no time to do it. MEN!! 

I CANT CONCENTRATE!!! IM TOO EXCITED!!!


----------



## MissyMojo

he's got his list and hes actually following it, but keeps asking daft Question and when i get short with him he's telling me to stop being hormonal!!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Missy - SLAP HIM!!! That'll show him hormonal :haha:

12 minutes to go xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

LOL, im just bout to go kik his arse again - cos hes sat playing his bloody game!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi everyone!

Hope youre all having a nice start to the weekend! 

Missy - Did David get his jobs done? 

reedy - Hope you got some sleep

Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

most of them yes - two he couldnt complete because the places he needed to go to had shut - course i had told him he'd need to do them before 1 cos they shut half day on a fri but noooo..... lol. so he'll do them monday.

were pretty much packed - only davids room and the kitchen and the bedding we're sleeping in to be packed - packers will do that all on monday!

oh - must remember to defrost freezer and fridge tomorrow!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Glad youre getting there now! 

Im just about to have a clothes sort out and vaccum pack the stuff that Im too big to fit in now.... wont leave much! :haha:


----------



## MissyMojo

all my clothes that i fit in at the moment fit into 1/2 a suitcase!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Missy - :haha: Tell me about it, I sorted out my drawers to pack away all the things that dont fit..... Ive bugger all and need to buy more vac pacs :haha: I dont really want to buy anything more though as there isnt much left. Might look at getting some chunky cardies in size above, dont need to do them up for now.


----------



## MissyMojo

I need to get some jumpers/cardis but thinking of just going to primarni and getting some in 14-16 , will probably get a tonne of size 14 vests for 1/2 quid a piece ready for BFing afters too my mat jeans and legging and tees will see me through.

im just watching emergency bikers before xfactor,


----------



## NatalieW

Morning ladies!

I've dug out all my maternity clothes and wearing them already. I don't have many clothes 

Nearly set Missy?? 

I still feel vile! Wish the MS or all day sickness would do one!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Nat - I think I was in some Maternity wear at 13 weeks too... isnt it soooo comfy. I dont know how Im going to adjust to wearing normal non-elasticated things afterwards :haha: Pants on the MS... I found I had to eat my way through it :dohh: 

Missy - I desperately need a primarni trip but there isnt one around here for miles. Want to get some nighties and pants from there for hospital bag. Another day closer to coming home! 

Reedy - Happy ROAST day! 

Krissi - Hope all is well x


----------



## NatalieW

Kerry I got my hospital stuff from there too. I found I needed to go up huge sizes for the knickers!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Nat - :haha: I know their sizes are really naughty!


----------



## NatalieW

And then they shrink!! Which feels really great after having a baby that you got that great big arse!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Nat - :haha: :haha:


----------



## NatalieW

I'm on a hunt for a coat but I don't like any I found and they are expensive for 6 months only!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Nat - I got mine from Next online reduced from £50 to £25. Keep checking the offers bit at the top. Shame Ive got another 3 months left otherwise I would have lent it to you x


----------



## MissyMojo

i got my mat coat from ebay 5.00 :) bought it in a 16, i usually get my winter coat in a 14 to allow for big wolly jumpers, so thought a size 16 mat coat should give me and bump enough room.

Im almost done :) just the dishes in the kitchen to finish x


----------



## Reedy

Kerry - had roast lamb yesterday, it was soooo yummy x 

Nat - gotta love big granny pants, much more comfortable x I could do with a trip to primarni too x 

Missy - not long till moving day x 

Afm- fully baked tomorrow - :shock:


----------



## Reedy

Double post x


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning ladies!

How are you all? Good weekend? 

Reedy - Thats my FAVE! I think I might treat myself when Im on maternity leave to a proper lamb roast.


----------



## Sambatiki

Krissi has asked me to update you. 

She has gone into early labour, they're giving her some steroids. 

Will keep you updated as soon as I hear anything. xxxx 

Good luck Krissi xxx


----------



## NatalieW

Are they trying to stop the labour?? Fingers crossed it all goes well x


----------



## Reedy

Hope all is well krissi x thinking of you xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Peeps

Apologies, work has been pretty manic. 

**** KRISSI WATCH****

Thankfully all quiet over night. Her waters are intact so hoping she can go home today as she only lives 10 mins away. She should know within the hour xxx 

Fingers crossed Krissi xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

Fingers crossed Krissi :hugs:

Im now all settled at my grandmas - waiting for army to hurry up n house us.


----------



## Reedy

Any news on krissi today? 

Glad your all settled in missy x

Flu jab & whooping cough jab today ugh not looking forward to that x


----------



## Sambatiki

Sorry girls Im absolutely shattered and work has been so busy. Was in again today at 6am. 

She said that she's still getting contractions and not sure what is happening. But no baby so thats good news. xxx 

Will send her another text x


----------



## Reedy

Flu jab & whooping cough jab = not good, felt horrible this morning, aching all over x


----------



## MissyMojo

:(


----------



## NatalieW

The whooping one I'm not looking forward to :(


----------



## krissi

Hi girls thanks to Kerry for updating. I am home now. Went in Weds as mw said I needed to as was having contractions and had a positive swab for early labour. Waters still intact and no dilation but baby fully engaged and having moderate short contractions 4 in 10 mins but only lasting 10 seconds. So totally knackered but getting used to it. They are concerned about abruption of placenta if uterus keeps being irritable so I have to rest and go back if anything changes or feel unwell. I am trying to take it easy but Charleigh thinks that its a rubbish idea and I need to play so woke me up at 4:30 to prove that point! 

Hopefully baby will stay put for another 3 weeks at least I would love to get to 37 weeks but i am fully prepared if not and they have taken me to SCBU and explained what will happen if she comes early.


----------



## Sambatiki

Krissi - Glad youre home hun.... so sorry I was a bit rubbish with the updates! Things ahve been pretty busy here x Fingers crossed she hangs on in there for another couple of weeks xxx :hugs: Sticky :dust:

Missy - How is it being home? Hope things are all OK x

Reedy - Ive got mine in 2 weeks :( not looking forward to it. Hope youre feeling better now x 

Nat - :hi: Hope youre enjoying the weekend x Are you finding out the flavour this time? 

AFM - We went all the way to Kiddicare yesterday and WOW what a place... ITS HUGE! We managed to get loads ticked off the list.... including the buggy! We got the Oyster in the end. I loved the Jane but the car seat is the also the carrycot which is obviously lie flat but can be used in the flat position in the car. Sounds great doesnt it.... but it weighs a f-ing TONNE! I tried it with a weighted baby in it and there is no way that I would be able to carry a 5 month baby in it :( We also tried the Joolz which I loved but when it came to clicking the seat on and things it was fiddly, plus you need to have super long legs to reach the break. 

We got it the Oyster in Lime and the stroller is just plain black... we're going to buy the colour pack after when we know what flavor G is. 

https://www.pramworld.co.uk/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/b/a/babystyle-oyster-carrycot-lime.jpg

Hope youre all having a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## Reedy

Krissi - glad your home Hun, really hope your little girl stays put for a few more weeks xxx 

Missy & Nat - hope you girls are well x 

Kerry - love the pushchair, I wish we had tested out the oyster first time round it's lush x 

Afm - feel loads better, it only lasted a few hours x the spit where I had thd jab is a little swollen & itchy but it's ok, hope eggnog you girls have yours you don't fe the same it's horrible x last 3 days at work :yipee: can't wait to be off with boo x


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning peeps! 

Happy Monday! :grr: 

Reedy - Only 3 days left!! :yipee: :yipee: Just think you can have awful kids TV time snuggled up in bed until whenever! :yipee: 

Hope everyone else is OK x 

AFM - :sleep: Didnt want to get up today... but only 34 days until maternity leave! :yipee:


----------



## Reedy

34 days is that it? That will go so quick x 
Finishing at 1 today but here till 2 tomorrow x


----------



## Sambatiki

Oooh we get more BNB loving! Im going to miss you during the day. Even though Im rubbish these days x


----------



## Reedy

You'll be even worse when baby G is here lol x 

Scan all good measuring perfectly, guesstimate at 7lbs 4oz & no induction :yipee: x


----------



## MissyMojo

Yay reedy

I've just had 28 w mw apt at home. Lots of blood taken, still measuring ahead a little coming in at 30 rather than 28 booked In to local hos and they have a range of birth options


----------



## Reedy

That's good missy that they have lots of options for you x 
How's your new mw? Is she nice? X 

Last day at work today & I got a card, flowers a Winnie the pooh teddy & some money x office bitch didn't sign the card haha x


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Peeps!

Missy - Glad youre getting sorted with the MW etc. 

Reedy - YAYY for your last day! So excited for you xx 

Krissi & Nat - How are you both?


----------



## NatalieW

Missy - how is life back in the UK? Any news on house?

Reedy - is Kerry your text buddy for labour??

I'm good thank you Kerry. I've had a couple days off work ( called in sick) I'm so shattered at moment. So spent yesterday marking coursework. My mum couldn't look after Isobel because she as D&V, doesn't want to pass it on to either of us. Which is good but hence second day sick. We just got back from Drs and Isobel has a chest infection :(


----------



## Reedy

Oh no, hope your both feeling better soon x lots of snuggles on the sofa I think xx 
And yes Kerry will be my labour text buddy if she doesn't mind x


----------



## krissi

I am OK thanks mega uncomfortable and fed up of these contractions, one minute I'm like woah we are going somewhere and then its all back to normal driving me nuts!


----------



## Sambatiki

Nat - Oh no hope you both feel better soon :hugs: Are you back tomorrow? 

Reedy - Ermmm I might be busy that day :haha: Of course I'll be your text bud x 

Krissi - Thats pants hun :hugs: Whats happening monitoring wise? Are you just going to normal appointments until she's here? Mustn't be nice not knowing if its the real thing or not :( :hugs:


----------



## magicvw

Just sneaking in to say good luck and hope she bakes a bit longer to Krissi! xxx


----------



## krissi

Thanks Magic xxx


----------



## krissi

Yes just carrying on as normal. I am ready now everything is in place and Charleigh has had her birthday and not had to share and so close to 37 weeks I am much more relaxed if she comes now. Its the not knowing when that drives me mad I bet I go 2 weeks late after all this!!


----------



## Reedy

Glad things are a bit better sweety, did charleigh have a nice birthday yesterday? Did you do anything? 

Off to the library today with my sister & the girls then chilling out while the kids run riot lol x 
Finley slept through the night & woke at 8.20 :yipee: so feeling super refreshed today x 

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Peeps! 

Happy Monday! 

Krissi - Saw the pics on FB! Happy Belated Birthday Charleigh! :yipee: Looks like you all had a fab time. Glad you can carry on as normal now... I think youre going to go around your due date. What was Charleigh? 

Reedy - YAYYY for a lie in and lush day planned! Think you sister should have him for the day one of the days then you can put your feet up and help me waste the days until maternity leave :haha: 

Natalie - Hope youre OK.... did you need the first aid kit in the end? 

Missy - Missing you hun. Sounds like youre getting on OK though by the looks of FB :hugs:


----------



## Reedy

Sister has got Finley over night so feet are up waiting for dinner x


----------



## NatalieW

Ooh Reedy Enjoy!!


----------



## Reedy

Dinner was yum, now eatin my häagen Daz chocolate fondant ice cream xx


----------



## NatalieW

Shhhh don't rub that in!!!


Oh and Kerry she did fall off once but back on again straight away. I did up load a video to FB of her using her bike :)


----------



## MissyMojo

Hey ladies , 
im doing ok - BnB time is almost none existant cos i end up getting caught up with my grandma and before i know it its gone 10pm!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies! 

Nat - Will have a look! Happy 16 weeks for tomorrow, incase I dont get on xxx 

Reedy - The ice cream sounds LUSH! I need to get my hands on some. Hope youre OK x

Missy - Hope its not going as badly as you thought it was going to be xxx Sounds like youre getting on OK though x 

Krissi - Hope youre getting on OK x 

AFM - Terrible day at work ended up crying in the office and coming home early. The workload is getting increasingly more and more and I cant cope :( The only way Im going to get through it is by working overtime. The money would obviously be really handy but I really dont fancy working 6 days a week until maternity leave starts and then have to move house :( Sorry for the pity post ladies x feeling a bit miserable.com x


----------



## NatalieW

Kerry don't let them get to you. I had that in my last pregnancy and ended up taking a week off sick as I had no support :( can you talk to your line manager ?


----------



## Sambatiki

Nat - Im going to have a chat with him in the morning. I dont think that they realise that by training theyre effectively losing out on 2 people out of the business for that period of time and obviously whilst this is happening the day to day stuff isnt being tackled. So once Ive stopped the training I still have it all to do.... oh and we have 3 people having investigations and disciplinaries which is more time away from my desk in meetings. Im really tired atm so Im hoping that a good nights sleep will help too x Not looking forward to the 5am get up tomorrow though! LOL Thanks hun xxx


----------



## krissi

Hun maybe that you need to get signed off this stress is not good for you xxx


----------



## NatalieW

I agree with Krissi. If it gets too much and you don't want to me signed off then do a self certify for 5 days x


----------



## Sambatiki

Thanks to you both - If I get signed off with Stress then I'll end up having a health check up which could end up in them making me start my maternity leave early, same if I self certify for 5 days. Im going to have the chat tomorrow and see how it goes, need to give them a chance to help and try and improve things really x x


----------



## krissi

Take it easy then hunni and let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

boo to stress at work Samba, hope the chat with manager eases things for you x

we went and saw a house yesterday and the OT signed off on it :D so we're looking at mid-late nov for a move FUN!!! i'll be on keep maddox out the way duty in a back bedroom out the way i think.

glad to see you still cooking krissi :)

:hugs: all round.


----------



## NatalieW

Fantastic news Missy!! 

Can someone please tell me where this came from?! 

https://i531.photobucket.com/albums/dd360/NatalieW_82/71D0E0B4-C31E-4654-8EC2-941DC4B2834B-350-0000001DD39D87DD.jpg


----------



## Sambatiki

Nat - :haha: Errrrmmmmm think you need to pop to the biology department for that explaination :haha: LOVELY bump! 

Krissi - Happy Fully BAKED day! 

Missy - FANTASTIC news!! 

Reedy - Hope youre all OK xxx 

AFM - I have today off as yesterday was another awful day that had me balling my eyes out again :( So embarassing. Im going in on Sunday so that I can have some quiet time to catch up without getting disturbed.


----------



## NatalieW

I think I shall have a word with the science department!! I told my students and their replies where "you had unprotected sex" " was it planned" !!!

Someone said it looks like a girl bump.


----------



## MissyMojo

lovely bump nat :)

we've had snow here this evening - snow! in October!!!!


----------



## NatalieW

I want snow!!


----------



## MissyMojo

it only lasted about 10 mins, and then quickly melted again :( but i managed to get pics :)

my grandma has gardeners world on ..............


----------



## Sambatiki

Missy - YAYY for snow but booo it disappeared :( How was gardeners world?

Nat - :haha: Love your students! :haha: 

Krissi - Hope all is well xxx 

Reedy - Hope you have a lovely day with Fin tomorrow xxx 

AFM - Feeling much better today after a couple of days chilling! :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

^^like^^

Gardeners world was erm. . . Interesting. I learnt about covering veggies for winter!!


At the in-laws for a few days. Had to listen to mil telling me a home birth is unsafe and scary and I'm either brave or stupid lol. . . And then heard about how terrible her hos birth was with David. He was prem (34w) and transverse so of course it wasn't straight fwd lol. I'd only have home birth if term and we're low risk .


----------



## Sambatiki

Missy - Are you going to try and go for one here?


----------



## MissyMojo

Now I know I'll be in my own place in time I'm going to plan for one :)


----------



## Sambatiki

Good for you! 

Has David decided to stay in the army now then?


----------



## MissyMojo

Yup. He's enjoying it again. Even with afghan looming.


----------



## Sambatiki

I dont know how you cope with him going on tour. Glad he's enjoying it again, how long will he be away x


----------



## MissyMojo

Were not sure yet. 3-6 months. Depends o how things go with thumper and this last bit of pregnancy and when the stairlift can b fitted as he won't b sent until things are stable n settled with me and the kids


----------



## NatalieW

I'm sure you will get some amazing support from the other wives when he is in Afgan. 


I am taking Isobel off to see Ice Age 3 this morning :) oh and I have a second cold in 4months!! I never have them.


----------



## Sambatiki

Missy - I hope he doesnt have to go for long and after you have properly settled down :hugs:

Nat - oooh I started watching IA3 on Friday night but I fell asleep :haha: Im lucky to watch a whole film these days :haha: From the beginning bit I know you'll enjoy it. I forgot youre on half term. Youre not too far from Oxford are you? Perhaps we'll have to have some cake one day on Maternity Leave x 

Reedy - How was yesterday? Did Finley have a nice day? How did he like his bike?

Krissi - Hows you? 

AFM - Ive got a lovely start to the week today 31 week GP appointment with whooping cough and flu jab and then tomorrow dentish for a filling :haha: You'd think after IVF I'd be used to needles but Im still scared :argh:


----------



## NatalieW

Aww Kerry hope the GP was nice to you!! I'm not looking forward to the whooping cough jab!!! 

I got midwife on wed as well, taking Isobel. Hoping they will use a Doppler so Isobel can hear baby. 

Not too far from Oxford at all. Cake sounds good. How long are you going to be off for?

Isobel was good in cinema although she was fidgety, sat in the chair, on the floor, standing, sat on the stairs!! Wee stop in middle. 

Then we came home and made this
https://i531.photobucket.com/albums/dd360/NatalieW_82/10B9CFFB-4709-41FB-A25A-7182864D1DDD-1019-0000006D88AFDFFB.jpg


----------



## Sambatiki

Nat - Im off for the whole year :thumbup: So we should overlap OK. Glad that all went OK at the cinema, 2 hours is quite along time for a little one to sit still so she did really well. LOVE the pumpkin! I bet she loved helping to get all the insides out. 

Didnt end up getting my jabs.... we forgot to do them! So going back on Wednesday. I have got protein and sugar in my urine so got to drop another sample off tomorrow morning and give them a call to see if I need the GT test. I also told her about the CM/Mucus I had this morning and she said not worry unless I get any contractions. She measured bump and Im bang on 31 weeks and baby is head up so she thinks. I think its amazing how much they can feel!


----------



## NatalieW

Oh no about the sugar. Lets hope it's just an off day. GTTs are horrid. Mine is a week today


----------



## Sambatiki

Nat - Is it very likely you'll have it again?


----------



## NatalieW

Not sure. They've done research about how the placenta embeds in uterus. 

I'm going with I am going to get it, it depends when. I get tested at 16wks, 24wks so far. I'm sure I will get tested again at 28wks as well.

I've got consultant to see after 20wk scan to discuss just incase I am and to see how much the baby has grown since 12wks. I have medical appointments coming out of my ears. This is the last baby, whatever the flavour!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Nat - Fingers crossed it will all come up clear :hugs:


----------



## krissi

I started losing my plug from 28 weeks hun and all is well it regrows itself in most cases xx 

Just found out today my 4 yr old nephew has lukemia :(


----------



## Sambatiki

Krissi - Im so sorry, I hope that there is something that can be done :hugs:


----------



## Reedy

Omg krissi I'm so sorry :hugs: 

Erm......think I'm having contractions :argh:


----------



## MissyMojo

Oh krissi.  Biggest of hugs xxx

Reedy. Exciting!!!


----------



## NatalieW

Oh Krissy, life can be so cruel to the young. Lets hope he responds to treatment.


----------



## krissi

Congrats Reedy xxxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi everyone!

Krissi - Have you had anymore news on your nephew? 

Missy - Happy 30 weeks! 

Nat - :hi: Good luck with your GD test monday :hugs: Have you got a few days to yourself while Isobel is at nursery or is that closed. 

Reedy - CONGRATS!!!! So excited for you and cant wait to hear all about it!! 

AFM - Test results came back with sugar in my urine so going for he GD test on Monday.


----------



## NatalieW

Had midwife this morning. Haven't actually met my midwife yet. She is always on holiday!!!

I have protein & glucose in urine. Got to listen to baby, Isobel was there not quite sure what she thought of that. But it sounded different to Isobel. She sounded like a train at this stage. And it punched the Doppler!!

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Nat - Balls on the urine test hun :hugs: Did you just control your GD last time with diet or did you take medication? Yayyy for the doppler! I always think the HB sounds like a train. Is Isobel at nursery today? 

Had a terrible sleep last night :( Serves me right for mentioning it in my journo :dohh: Got woken up with cramp in my leg and foot several times add in the wee get up. Bringing maternity leave forward now by 2 weeks and cant wait!! Bet you it comes along and I end up bored :haha: 

Hope everyone else is OK x


----------



## NatalieW

Make sure you have some added salt into your diet, it's generally where the cramp comes from. 

I've gotten used to disturbed sleep, this one wont be so hard to adjust too!

Nope Isobel home for a week. Half term. :) she is dressing up as a witch for a party she is going to this afternoon. 

No my GD was quite severe. GTT reading of 11.8. Should be well below 7!! Was on insulin injections three times a day


----------



## Sambatiki

Nat - I hope its not as bad this time :( I bet she's excited about dressing up! I cant remember but did they end up inducing you because of the GD?


----------



## NatalieW

Yes they induce at 38wks. It isn't as bad as everyone makes out. It was quick and simple. Don't worry over that x


----------



## krissi

Yes my nephew is in the Marsden hospital now and yesterday started his chemo and had a surgery for lumber puncture to take spinal fluid and a bone marrow sample and his line put in for further chemo.


----------



## NatalieW

:hugs: Krissi.


----------



## Sambatiki

Nat - Thanks xxxx 

Krissi - Got everything crossed for him xxx :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## NatalieW

Morning ladies. How are we??

I had a dream last night, Rhubarb was a boy. So it's obviously going to be a girl!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Nat :hi: 

:haha: Are your premonitions that good! :haha: I have no idea about the flavour for this little one. I keep jumping from :blue: to :pink: Although I can see DH and I with a :blue: more than a :pink: Have you got anything planned for today? 

All good here going to Bicester Village today for some xmas pressie shopping. Fingers crossed for some bargains, Im going with a friend and Tansey from here.


----------



## NatalieW

I don't remember dreams with Isobel. So I dunno. We shall see in 18days time. 

I'm sure your DH will be a fabulous father to a girl. Sam is really good with Isobel. 

Isobel has swimming in the big pool with big kids at 930. Then lunch and we have pirates scientists DVD to watch this afternoon with Isobel.

Enjoy your shopping with tansey. You both get to look at baby clothes now!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Nat - DH will love a girl! He loves shopping and designer labels etc! They'll bankrupt us! :haha: Hope you had a lovely day. For some reason I thought you were staying :yellow: I dont know why! Yes its lovely looking at baby things with Tansey, she's waited so long and been through so much to get preggers. 

Hope everyone else is OK xxx


----------



## NatalieW

How is everyone??


I feel like a pin cushion, two blood tests today and flu jab on Friday :(

Also could have carpal tunnel in left arm too :(


----------



## Sambatiki

Hey Fellow pin cushion! 

I felt like that last week flu and whopping cough and bloods this week! So rock and roll! Hope your wrist is OK :hugs: 

It is very quiet in here again!


----------



## MissyMojo

I'm alive. Just had busy weekend for troubles birthday. 
Quiet week ahead. Softplay for us tomorrow then waiting in for buggy wed /thurs.


----------



## Sambatiki

Glad youre OK missy. Which buggy did you get in the end?


----------



## MissyMojo

Xcursion again. This time in denim/black as we still have carseat for it and we know how it folds/works. £112 +£20 postage.

Feeling really low atm. Living with my grandma is hard work and missing my own stuff. Want to be able to have all Maddoxs toys out/set up. Baby gates in place, make meals I want etc.


----------



## krissi

Hi girls sorry havent been on much had a lot on plus I am sulking that baby is staying put lol x

On the TMI front I have the worst piles ever! Had to go to docs today as so bad and she was like eeek lets try and get rid of that before labour or could be very painful... GREAT!!! So on steroid creams and if not will have to have it burst. Whoever said pregnancy is glamerous. No more babies for me I think!


----------



## MissyMojo

Ooh ouchy krissi. Hope they clear up soon


----------



## Sambatiki

Krissi - YIKES on the piles! Hope that the cream does the trick and there is no bursting involved! 

Missy - I know what you mean about needing your own space :hugs: Cant be much longer now though is it? It will be all worth it in the end.... are you saving much money by living with your Gran? 

Nat - Good luck today! :dust: 

Reedy - Hope you and ALL your boys are well xxx 

AFM - Had a super sleep last night, still had to get up for the usual wee but feeling lovely and refreshed today. Hoping for only one phone call today..... from the solicitor! But knowing my luck I'll get one from the MW and nothing from the solicitor! :dohh: 

Hope you all have a lovely Slump day x


----------



## MissyMojo

We're saving on utility bills but paying twice over for food as I get stuff for me and trouble here and David's having to buy food in the block. Plus we needed to buy a car over here.


----------



## Sambatiki

Missy - Ahhh I see I hope you can find a car soon. When is moving day?


----------



## MissyMojo

Moving day is the 20th.
Car bought n sorted. 
So now to sort Xmas....

Spent 50+ in asda today. Getting..... basics!!!

Eek


----------



## Sambatiki

Eurrghhh Shopping is so expensive! Not long now until you move though! 2 weeks today!!


----------



## MissyMojo

im bored at home!!! waiting in for buggy that could arrive today, or tomorrow,


----------



## NatalieW

crap day... have diabetes again.

Went from 4.6 to 8.4, which is lower than Isobel (came out at 11.8). Just feel a total and utter failure.


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: hunni,


----------



## krissi

Your not a failure hun there is nothing you could do to prevent it xxx


----------



## krissi

Had midwife today baby is pretty much engaged thank god, we are not sure whether she is back to back or somewhere in between but def not fully in normal position but still better news than totally back to back.

I am booked in for a sweep a week Friday if I haven't had her before then. Come on baby get a move on!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi ladies 

Nat - :hugs: Youre not a failure :hugs: 

Missy - Hope you didnt go to mad. Did it turn up? 

Krissi - How come theyre doing a sweep before due date? Didnt realise they did them before 40 weeks. 

AFM - No diabetes... but still complications with the house :( Happy with the results with the diabetes as I REALLY don't want to be induced and tbh if I go over I'll be carrying on until 43 weeks unless Im totally fed up or there is a danger to me or baby. 

What is everyone doing at the weekend?


----------



## NatalieW

Krissi, get bouncing on the ball!! She will turn in labour. Fingers crossed she will be here before Friday x


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: all round

Buggy arrived about 5pm! Maddox road tested it and wouldnt get out, lol

:hugs: krissi, Im sure she'll turn, hope sweep does the job

Samba: glad you got the GD all clear but booo hiss on the house. x


----------



## Sambatiki

Missy - Glad you got the buggy ok xxx


----------



## krissi

Samba I am due next Sat so its only a day early x


----------



## Reedy

Hay girls sorry I haven't been in x 

Birth was perfect & totally made up for Finley's birth x I'm pretty proud of myself for doing it with just gas & air (which I couldn't even do properly lol) 
Loving my boys so much, Finley keeps going up to the Moses basket to give his little brother a kiss & wants to hold him all the time x 
He's not gotten jealous at all but I've been trying to include him in everything & making sure I make time for him x I know there is still time for the jealousy to kick in but so far so good x 

Krissi - not long to go now eeeekk x 
Nat - so sorry about the diabetes again but you are not a failure, it's just one of those things xxx
Missy - I love living with my parents but it is hard at times so know how you feel x 
Kerry - glad all came back clear with the gd results, hope the house sorts itself out soon x 
Miss you xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Krissi - Ahhhh I see, Gosh its gone quickly!! Hope youre all OK xxx 

Reedy - Im so made up that all went well with Ethans birth! Esp just on G&A that really is something to be proud of xxx 

Nat - How are you doing hun, when is your meeting with the consultant? Have they sorted out your insulin? 

Missy - Hope youre OK.... not long now until you move! Only 9 days to go! I bet youre so excited!

AFM - All good here, busy weekend as usual. Not looking forward to work on Monday but only 3 weeks left or so!


----------



## Reedy

Wahoo for only 3 weeks left, that will go pretty quick I bet x


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - Funnily enough I was just saying the opposite in my journo! :haha: 

How is everyone?


----------



## Reedy

3 weeks isn't long at all hun x it's the last few weeks of pregnancy that go slow I think x


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - I dont think Im going to have much time to be getting too bored! :haha: Im more worried that Im not going to have enough to time to move and be settled before baby comes :haha: :argh:


----------



## MissyMojo

whoop whoop for 3 weeks of work left

im grabbing 10 mins to catch up with BnB 

im getting uncomfortable now and having a few "birth option" wobbles :/


----------



## Sambatiki

Missy - Hello Stranger! What are you wobbling about?


----------



## MissyMojo

Can you choose a hospital outside your area? But still have appointments at local drs/medcentre?

How do I juggle childcare for Maddox if I'm not able to have my prefered hospital (r.v.I. in Newcastle)do I take Maddox to hospital with me and then family can collect him from there? Do I hold back at home until family make the journey south to us then go to hos? Babysitter? 

If only I had a fixed day for Thumper to arrive on lol. but that would mean elective section, which would have a longer recovery time with a toddler and a newborn and a hubby due to go to cyprus for a month feb-march then out to afghan,


----------



## Sambatiki

MIssy - Im really sorry I have no idea, when is your next MW appointment? She'll be able to help you with the hospital stuff. Try not to panic about Maddox, I know that family are going to be an hour away but labour doesnt happen that quick. As soon as you think something is happening call them and they can be on their way xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

Got mw on Friday. Think I have it sorted In my head now gonna book at local hos and have a camp bed/ fold out or sumat set up for a family member so even if I have a slow start/false start there's somewhere for family to crash


----------



## MissyMojo

Just come out from scan and everything's fine. Baby est weight is 4lb9. Waters are back within normal range. Such a relief. Pics to follow x


----------



## krissi

Kyla was born today at 3:20am weighing 7lbs 5ozs we are both doing great xx


----------



## NatalieW

Congratulations Krissi. Hope all is well x


----------



## MissyMojo

Massive congratulations Krissi xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

CONGRATS Krissi! :yipee: 

https://www.babykingdom.com.au/images/full2/Congratulations_girl_card_s003.jpg

How is everyone? Nice weekend?


----------



## MissyMojo

Had a good weekend. Mo've tomorrow so will be hit n miss on when I get online. So big hugs all round til I'm sorted. Will try n get on with my mobile where I can x


----------



## Sambatiki

Missy - I bet you cant wait to be settled xx


----------



## Reedy

Congratulations krissi so glad your doing well x Kyla is a beautiful name, can't wait to see pics x 

Missy I really hope you get sorted with childcare it's a massive worry but like Kerry said as soon as you think things are starting ring your family, if you have to go in to hospital before they get there take Maddox with you & get them to collect him from there when they arrive x

Kerry, I was mega busy with Finley but it still went slow lol x 15 days left till mat leave :yipee: 

Afm - Ethan is almost 3 weeks already, time is flying x he's still quite chilled but night time sleep is getting a bit tricky, he doesn't seem to like sleeping in his Moses basket at night :dohh:
He's amazing though, love him so much x


----------



## NatalieW

It's the 20wk scan tomorrow!! Are we going with boy or girl?


----------



## Sambatiki

Nat - OMG!! How exciting!! I think Im going to say :blue: What do you think? 

Happy 33 weeks Missy!! xxx Hope the move is going well xxx


----------



## NatalieW

Well hand on heart I want a boy. But I am convinced it is a girl because I am one of 7 girls. Sam recons it's a boy, so does Isobel and my mum. 

Missy has posted on FB some moving photos!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Nat - Hmmm all will be revealed tomorrow. What time is your appointment? Yes saw Missy's moving photos, will be nice for her to get settled.


----------



## NatalieW

1230pm. Not long to go!


----------



## Sambatiki

Nat - Less than a day!!


----------



## NatalieW

Team blue for me!!


----------



## MissyMojo

Aww a lickle boy :) 

I've paid 3.50 to access a WiFi hotspot as 3g signal is soo poor . Internet goes live 29th... gonna be a long 8 days lol.
Unpacking is slow going as I can't lift the boxes in out the garage. Or move the sofas or the washing machine .... 

Maddox Had a bad nights sleep. So as a result so did I. I feel like a zombie.


----------



## NatalieW

He will settle. Give him time. He's had a busy change two months!! 

Here is my awkward son!
https://i531.photobucket.com/albums/dd360/NatalieW_82/FBD6B8EF-A325-4901-8C31-989399E63226-1353-00000093F2266F25.jpg


----------



## MissyMojo

He slept thru 7:45-7:30. I feel human :) 

Washer and dryer plumbed in and on already this morning 

Hubby at work again today. So slow unpacking day.


----------



## NatalieW

wahoo for sleep!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi girlies, 

So sorry for being AWOL. 

Nat - CONGRATS on team :blue:!!! 

Missy - Hope youre settling in well xxx

AFM - Feeling loads of pressure now very low and getting stabbing pains in my cervix. Hips and back is back now but apart from that feeling OK. No more news on the house really..... just have to wait and see I guess.


----------



## Reedy

Omg Nat can't believe your having a little boy that's amazing I was convinced you would have another girl, bet your over the moon to have one of each x 

Hope you girls are well x not long for Missy & Kerry x Missy do you know if your having a girl or a boy?

Kerry - really hope the house gets sorted out x


----------



## NatalieW

We are very lucky Claire. Sam is over the moon. I'm more scared. What do I do with a boy??? I've only ever ever done girls!! 

Hope missy is getting nice and settled?

Kerry can I come and kick their arses for you??


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies, 

Reedy - Good to see you coming back! 

Missy - Happy 34 weeks!! 

Nat - Feel free! It will be so lovely having one of each :cloud9: Isobel is just going to love having a real life dolly to play with :dohh: What does she think so far? 

AFM - Going to look at option B house today, hoping we wont have to take it but atleast I now have options.


----------



## MissyMojo

Happy 35 weeks kerry.

Im slowly getting settled. Phone line went live this am. Sky engineer is coming between 9 and 12. Bb goes live thursday so ill b back with you then

We're team :yellow: :)

Got mw tomorrow am to do "booking in" Again.

Had a really rough nights sleeps. Woke up about 1 am and just couldnt get bk off. David was wide awake too. 

Happy 4 weeks to ethan

Boys are fun but you have to be quick at nappy change time or you get pee'd on.


----------



## krissi

Thought i would quickly do my birth story. It was do much better this time than last. 

Went to bed at 10pm on Sat 17th Nov feeling really irritable and tired. Had been in bed an hour when i had first contraction. Got up and came downstairs to let Paul know and 5 minutes later had another they were so painful straight away i sent Paul of to get some Fri ks from garage and called my mum over wo watch charleigh. Contractions were immediately coming very 3 minutes and lasting a minute and i was feeling loads of pressure in my bum so knew i didn't have long. Paul got back and i took some paracetamol and called hospital who said to go straight in so Paul went to pick up his sister why wanted to be at birth and i finshed packing my case and paced up and down in agony lol. Got to the hospital at midnight and by now contractions were just over a minute apart and i felt pushy. They examined me and i was 4-5 but really stretchy so was admitted. I had a couple of codiene and went to have a bath. Was in there for ages and then felt like pushing so midwife asked me to get out and take bottoms off. I kept saying no need my waters haven't gone yet but eventually she persuaded me and i get on bed and had some gas and air. My last labour it was rubbish this time i loved it.... As did Paul lol. At just before 3 i needed to push and was examined and was hold i was 8 but again really stretchy. 2 minutes later my waters went but had meconium present and at 3am i was pushing for all my worth. My god i hate that part. After 15 minutes i got her head out which stings like mad and then my bloody contractions disappeared. 5 minutes of agony later i got my contraction and gave birth to my gorgeous daughter kyla nicole Shirley at 3:20. She latched on straight away (and seems to have stayed like that ever since) placenta took ages to be delivered and after a lot of tugging and a lot more pain came away complete. As has meconium in waters had to stay in for 24 hours but all was fine. Had quite a nasty labial tear but stitched but they said may not heal properly.

Now been home a week and all settled in charleigh loves kissing her but hates her crying.. Kyla is so good except for 3 hours every evening where she fusses constantly which is a bit draining but probably just a stage. Two babies so young is hard work and i would be stuck if Paul wasn't home as Kyla feeds a lot and i find it hard to keep an eye on both but between us we are coping well.


----------



## Reedy

That's a lovely birth story krissi & sounds a lot like mine, I had meconium too & Ethan also has thar few hours at night where he's really grisly at night x glad charleigh is living being a big sister x 

Nat, boys are great but like missy says you have to be quick during nappy change lol x 

Happy 35 weeks Kerry & happy 34 weeks missy x


----------



## Sambatiki

Krissi - Thanks for sharing your birth story :hugs: Glad its all going so well xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

lovely birth story, thank you for sharing

im now back in the real world :) wth tinterwebs :) 

had a 3rd booking in apt yest!!!
im anemic, measuring 38w and i have insomnia!!!
and going for a homebirth again! lol


----------



## Sambatiki

Missy - :haha: Changing your mind more often than a whore drawers :haha: Sorry about the anemia get eating that brocolli lady! 

Nat - How are you getting on the GD? 

Krissi, Reedy and Poshie - Hope youre all well xxxx 

AFM - Had baby shower on Sunday and Baby G has been sooooo spoilt. Im such a lucky lady. Gutted though didnt take any pics at all :dohh:


----------



## MissyMojo

yay for spoilt baby G

i'm sat in watching it rain on top of the snow and thinking OMG thats gonna freeze and just be sheets of ice! 

almost done xmas shopping, need boots to deliver the prints, then i can put them in the frames and wrap. and then buy maddox's duplo sets, we're getting him a trampoline/climbing frame/slide or some thing but holding off actually getting it until easter, theres not much point buying it now as he wont be able to use it.


----------



## NatalieW

Hello how is everyone? Are we ready for Christmas?

My GD is rising, won't be long until I end up on medication I recon. I've seemed to have started to waddle, how does that work at 6months??


----------



## Sambatiki

Nat - Oh thats really pants :hugs: YAYY for waddling though, have you seemed to have popped alot quicker than you did last time? 

Had my 38 week docs check today, got a little bit of a urine infection but nothing to worry about. If it gets worse just need to pop in. Baby is head down but both the doc and MW couldnt feel it properly but again not too worried as my next appointment will be at the hospital due to the bank holidays etc so they can scan me there if they still cant feel it properly. 

Hope everyone else is doing well xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: Nat

:hug: Kerry. 

I have mw tomorrow. She's gonna steal blood to check iron levels and well discuss options for birth.


----------



## Reedy

Hola ladies x 
Sorry I'm not online as much, 2 kiddies really takes up your time, Finley is probably more demanding than Ethan lol x 
I do try to get on as much as I can though x 
Ethan is 7 weeks old today x 
All my Xmas shopping is done just got to get dh something & finish off the wrapping x 

Hope you girls are well x


----------



## MissyMojo

Im not too bad, I'm nesting like crazy, have to remind myself i dont need to change bedding every day! i want to hoover every day too, and dusting the skirting boards!! i must be mental!!


----------



## NatalieW

Mmm you are!!


----------



## MissyMojo

my house is soo tidy its boring! i want to clean out the car or something, or decorate 

im all ready for xmas too, finished the shopping today
i have some wrapping of one or two bits but will need to wait for oik to be in bed.


----------

